# Iron Heroes: A Saga of Might



## Dr Simon (Mar 18, 2010)

OOC
Rogues Gallery
Rumours

_"Hearken, O Prince, to a tale of a time before time. Of doughty men and women who carved their destiny in the world using only their puissance at arms and their will to power. It is a saga written in blood, and sweat, and fire. I will tell a tale of how mighty thews and courageous heart can overcome foul sorcery and ravening beasts. I will tell a Saga of Might."_

A slave coffle shuffles its way through the tunnels of the accursed salt mines of the ur-men. Five individuals chained together, by fate as much as by the iron manacles that each wears around his or her right ankle. The clinking of the chain that joins one manacle to the next echoes from the walls of the narrow tunnel as they are driven onwards by a team of ur-man overseers.

Suddenly, there is a crack and a rumble. A section of the tunnel crashes inwards, rocks rolling over the ur-man guards. Choking dust rises all around, and when it settles the five slaves find themselves alone in the tunnel, just a single ur-man left standing. It wears the alien leathery armour of the ur-men, and carries a barb-tipped scourge. It seems unconcerned by the ruined bodies of its comrades jutting from the wreckage.

"Get back to work, zlavez," it says in a voice like a knife on a whetstone.

[sblock=OOC]
Okay, situation is this:

You are in a narrow tunnel, single file. Onwards is deeper into the mine - leading first to a large cavern where you were to pick up your tools, then into a network of tunnels leading deeper into the mine. Back, past the ur-man, leads to the main cavern teeming with ur-men and slaves, then ultimately to the surface.

The cave-in has not fully blocked the passage. The ur-men crushed beneath it had weapons, but none are obvious.

You are all unarmed and unarmoured. You are joined in a line by a chain running from one person to the next, connected by the right ankle. The length of chain is such that you can freely move around adjacent to the next person, but no further (this obviously gets complicted when you are joined on both sides!)

The order in which you are chained depends on the order in which you post - first is nearest the ur-man, and so on moving down the line.

I will also leave it to you as to how much your characters know about each other. The ur-men rotate work groups, so you may have met before but this is the first time all of you have been in the same group.

Good luck!

PS: I picture the ur-men as being a bit like the ramian of Jorune





[/sblock]


----------



## Edyrofl (Mar 19, 2010)

Edward stares blankly at the floor. Having abandoned any hope of rescue, tells to himself: "If i had known this day would come, I'd preffer to never have been born...". After the death of his parents at the age of 12, he was drafted into his home colony's Defence troops. He was in his colony's army force untill the age of 17, from then he became a wanderer. The reason for this, he likes to keep it to hymself. In one of his journeys, he was apprehended by the brutal aliens, the reason is unknown to him.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 19, 2010)

Er... 
You do realise that it's bad form to jump into a game unannounced? This is for players who signed up here.

But, um, thanks for the interest.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 19, 2010)

_Get back to work, zlavez._

Still a bit disoriented from the collapse and shaking, Vela looked up and around from where she'd fallen to her knees on the stone floor. The man-thing, what Xoria called an _ur-man_ in the local language, stood alone nearby with its slave-crop in its malformed hand. When it sensed Vela's pause, it's head swiveled to look directly at her, and its hand raised the crop high.

Vela bowed her head as if in submission and paraphrased the Book of Passages to herself. _There are gardens of pain, and gardens of delight, and they bear many fruits._ "But the wise do not live on fruit alone," she whispered...and as the ur-man loomed over her and started to bring its lash down across her back, Vela suddenly _moved_ as she'd never shown the ability to move before. With the uncoiling speed of a striking viper, she lunged up off the ground, driving an open palm up towards the underside of her attacker's chin!

(Sucker him close, then attack! +5 to hit, 1d3+4 damage.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 19, 2010)

Vela's fist slams into the hard leathery skin of the ur-man and it staggers back, dark magenta blood flowing from the corner of its thin-lipped mouth. It seems less surprised by the speed of the attack than the fact that a slave has dared to strike an ur-man, and stands momentarily dumbstruck.

[sblock=ooc]
First blood!

Vela: fist attack 19+5=24, hits for 1d3+4 = 6 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen (Mar 19, 2010)

*William*

William grins at the initiative shown by the female slave and glances around for a handy sized rock dislodged from the cave in.

Grabbing the closest he throws it at the unfortunate slave master.

Attack +6 (ranged) Damage?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2010)

Olmar knows a change, when it presents to him._ The women needs room to move,_ he thinks. He uses his massive frame and muscles to get it her.

[sblock=ooc]No attack yet, but using his strength to mov the other slaves forward to give Vela room to maneuver. He should be able to drag them, as his push drag weight is 2,300![/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 20, 2010)

Xoria watched in shock as Vela attacked the guard.  This wasn't the time, she thought.  But then, maybe it was...

She was still making up her mind when the hulking monster of a man in front of her began charging down the passage.  She followed after, longing to lash out with eldritch power.  But this insurrection might well be doomed, and she could not afford that secret exposed.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 22, 2010)

William picks up a rock from the tunnel floor and throws it with great accuracy at the ur-man. It smacks into the creature's shoulder and draws blood. The hulking man, Olmar, in the middle of the slave chain, drags his way forwards, giving Vela and William more slack, and dragging the other woman, Xoria, and the man known as The Shark along behind him.

You have heard that the ur-men were tough. Although Vela and William's attack combined would be enough to put down a normal man, the ur-man is still standing. Toughness, however, seems to have granted it arrogance. Rather than calling for help it decides that it can put down this little insurrection itself. It lashes Vela with its scourge, the metal-tipped things drawing bloody stripes across her torso.

[sblock=OOC]
William rock attack 20+6=26, crit confirm 7+6=13, not critical. Damage 1d4+1=4.

Repositioning from others, I'd put Olmar adjacent to William, both behind Vela. Xoria and Wade are in consecutive spaces behind Olmar.

Ur-man scourge attack on Vela, hits for 5 damage. The scourge, unlike a standard whip, causes lethal damage but has no reach.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 22, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 1/11; DR 1d4

As the scrouge draws the woman's blood, Olmar growls and delivers a vicious punch.

[sblock=ooc]
Standard: Unarmed Attack: 1d20+4; 1d3+5
Move: Stoking Fury
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 22, 2010)

Wade gets pulled along by the chain and keeps up without falling over, it was nothing like being on a ship in a storm. Him getting puled like that gave him an idea. Wade runs around the ur-man that they are all attacking to try to trip him with the chains at their feet.

[sblock]
BAB check: 1d20+3=22
to trip him with the chain, I think that is the appropriate check 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 23, 2010)

Olmar steps forwards, next to Vela; the powerfully built man from the Northern Mountains towering over the wiry woman from the far East. Olmar's huge fist cracks into the ur-man's face, staggering the creature. Remarkably, it is _still_ standing, but this grants Wade the opportunity to duck past it and try to entangle it with the very chains that imprison you all.

Sadly, although Wade manages to wrap his end of the chain around the ur-man's legs, he lacks the leverage to pull it over, and with a savage grunt and a contemptuous flick of its narrow hips it uses the chain to tug Wade to the floor. The scourge whistles and cracks a hair's breadth above Wade's head.

[sblock=OOC]
So, to speed combat I guess I'm kind of doing initiative in the order of who posts when, although I'll generally leave it until a few responses have come in.

Rolls:

Olmar: Fist attack 18+4=22, hits for 1d3+5=7 damage. 1 Fury token.

Wade: Tumble to avoid AoO, 18+8=26, success. Trip attack as rolled, hits, Str checks 15+0 and 7+7 vs. ur-man's strength checks, Wade fails to trip it and it trips him in return.

The thing looks to be on its last legs.

Positions are now:
Vela and Olmar on one side of ur-man, William next to it in the middle and Xoria and Wade on the other, thanks to Wade's flanking move.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 2/11; DR 1d4

Relying on the wolfpack (flanking) tactics, Olmar slaps himself in the face to focus. Opening himself up, the reckless punch to the Ur-Man is much harder...

[sblock=ooc]
Standard: Unarmed Attack: 1d20+4; 1d3+5 (base)
Using Power attack, flanking and Reckless strike for:
1d20+5; 1d3+8 / Defense = 10
Move: Stoking Fury
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2010)

Vela hisses in pain and flinches back instinctively. Fortunately, the other slaves used the opening to surge forward and press the attack. Relief flooded her, made her almost giddy though it didn't show on her face. Attacking had been a gamble. Had she been chained with the broken-spirited, the ur-man's unnatural vitality might have seen her beaten down before she could break him.

Putting the fire on her belly in the back of her mind, she assumed the wide-footed poise of the Asp Strikes From Sand...an aggressive posture balanced to allow fast snap kicks and strikes. She then stepped forward, pivoting around her forward foot for momentum, and bringing the edge of her hand swinging around like a knife's blade aimed for the ur-man's neck!

(1d20+5 to hit, for 1d3+4 damage, Def 15)


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 23, 2010)

Veins bulge in Olmar's neck as the mighty barbarian commits all his might to a reckless lunge at the ur-man. His fists connect, and you hear the sounds of ribs breaking. Scarcely does the ur-man have time to emit an angry hiss of breath than Vela's hand snaps his neck and the creature drops to the ground, dead.

[sblock=ooc]
Olmar fist strike 20+5=25, crit confirm 7+5=12, not crit. hits for 1d3+8=10 damage. This is actually enough to kill it, but Vela's attack was added for drama!

Olmar: 2 fury points.

The ur-man has a scourge (Whip Proficiency, 1d4 lethal damage, no reach but otherwise as whip) and some wierd ur-man leather armour which can be worn by humans for DR 1d2/magic, but has an ACP of -2. His fallen companions had other weapons but these might require some digging to get to. You are still all chained, of course.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 24, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> Veins bulge in Olmar's neck as the mighty barbarian commits all his might to a reckless lunge at the ur-man. His fists connect, and you hear the sounds of ribs breaking. Scarcely does the ur-man have time to emit an angry hiss of breath than Vela's hand snaps his neck and the creature drops to the ground, dead.




Xoria looks down at the dead slaver.  "We'd better move quickly," she tells her companions factually.  "The earthquake won't keep them distracted long."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 24, 2010)

As Wade goes down and feels the whips breaking the air behind his head he breaths a sigh of relief. {sailors luck I geuss.} Wade thinks to himself as he hits the ground hard and then hears the sickening crack of a neck, nearer to the base of the brain rather than the shoulders. 

Wade gets himself on his two feet again and then he looks at the man. {He definetly die from the damage to the spine due to the destortion of the skin} Wade thinks to himself as he studies the body and then the woman begins to speak. "Oh i, that sounds like a plan, but could we get these cahins off first." Wade says looking over to the huge man, "I mean ya snapped the mans bloody neck you might have a chance at bustins one o' our chains"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 2/11; DR 1d4

Olmar nods at the smaller man. Gnashing his teeth and rolling his eyes, he summons his anger about his captivity. Then he grips the chain in the smaller man's head sized fists and pulls with all his might. As he pulls, his eyes slightly bulge.

[sblock=ooc]
Olmar seems to be a silent one 

Using Berserker Strength to add to Olmar's strength. He gets a trait/size bonus for pushing, dragging, grappling. I don't know if it helps in this case.

Str: 1d20+4 (with BS bonus).
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 24, 2010)

Olmar's mighty sinews bulge with effort. The fury of a mountain man struggles against ur-man steel, and with final inhuman effort, Olmar breaks the chain! 

[sblock=ooc]
Strength check 20+4=24. With the encounter now over, Olmar's fury pool subsides (although you'd spent both tokens anyway).

Wade is free (albeit still with a manacle and length of chain attached to his right ankle), the rest of you are still chained together. As well as your own adventure goals, each character has an extra bit of information, some useful now, some maybe later, some may be true, some not:

[sblock=Olmar]
A fellow prisoner called Talent, a feeble old man who has been here all his lifelifer, has told you of a secret way out of the mines, after you helped him out against the prison bully, a thug named Kane. Talent lacks the strength of body and mind to attempt it, but he has given you directions to a deep tunnel where he claims you can access an underground river that may lead out.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Xoria]
Every so often, at irregular intervals, a convoy of ur-men with wagons arrives to take the salt away. You know from overhearing the ur-men that one is currently in camp, ready to leave at nightfall (the ur-men and their beasts prefer to travel at night).
[/sblock]

[sblock=William]
You have heard from other prisoners that if a mercenary ever needs work, seek out the wizard Harthrax in the City-State of Zor, who is always in need of good fighters and apparentlly pays well for dangerous missions. If you ever get out here, that is….
[/sblock]

[sblock=Wade]
You have in your possession a carefully guarded map, given to you by a dying compatriot. It purports to show the location of an island in the Sea of Storms where great riches lie in a ruined temple. All you’d need is a ship, a crew… and to get out of this gods-forsaken mine.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Vela]
There are rumours amongst the slaves about others who have managed to escape. The ur-men rule a nearby port, but they allow humans to travel more freely there. If you find the tavern known as the Manticore’s Eye, ask for someone named Chance; he is known to give assistance to runaway slaves.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

Breathing heavily, Olmar explains: "Very strong. Cannot do again.
I know of a tunnel, deep inside the earth. Will lead us to river." 

[sblock=ooc]
I had hoped to free myself first . But this is also good. Very dramatic!
With Olmar as brute, one sorceress and one lean female amazon, we just lack a cunning thief to open the chains 

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2010)

Vela eyes Olmar with a little wariness...he was an ally, but his brute strength was still something to be respectful of. Even a tame tiger would bite if given a chance.

She then nodded at the fallen rock and spoke in a heavily accented Common tongue. "We'll need their weapons and equipment if it comes to a real fight. And one of them might have the key to these chains. If not, we can steal slave tools and pick them apart."

After a moment's pause, she added, "And...I have heard from other slaves talking that there is a man who will help those who escape the leash of the ur-men. If we get out, I will take us to him."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

Olmar nods at Vela's remark and starts to remove stones... of sizes, the others thought not lift-able by a mere human being.

[sblock=ooc]
I would feel more comfortable if the party has some equipment... and tools to remove the chains!
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 24, 2010)

With the group clustered around the pile of rocks, Xoria manages to find enough slack in the chain to slip up to Vela.

"You're hurt," she observes, examining the bloody streaks along Vela's chest.  Xoria bends and tears a long strip of cloth from the tunic under the ur-man's strange armor.  Ignoring the reaction of the desert woman, she methodically pulls the strip taut and carefully applies pressure to the wound.

[sblock=ooc]
Using Heal skill (tunic business just a special effect).
Assuming I have all this right:
DC for Treat Wounds is 15
Xoria has Heal skill 5 + 4 for Healing Mastery = 9
If successful, she moves up to 6 points from Vela's reserve pool to HP

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 24, 2010)

"Thankee very much my large friend, a long as I am free I can scout ahead all that I have to do is," Wade notes how the woman ripped off a strip of the ur-man's clothing and he does the same and puts the left over chain amount of chain on the side of his leg and wraps the fabric around his leg holding the chain in place, "There, na no clanking and I can ner'e move befere. So I hear that we be havin a plan to get us outta here, but we need ta get ta dis man am I correct 'ere?" Wade askes as he looks toward the woman who stated the fact "Dats all fine and dandy, but I don't know da lot a ya. I might as well begin, Wade "The Shark" Stern. I come from a family of hunters of da sea and we don't just go fer da fishes but da monsters." Wade says with a large amount of pride as he walks into the middle of the group.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 25, 2010)

Shifting the rockpile, you uncover the mangled remains of the other four ur-men and their equipment. Whilst Xoria binds Vela's wounds, Olmar uncovers the following items:

One spear, intact
One spear, broken but usable as one half-spear and one club
Two spears, smashed beyond use (blades might be salvageble given time and equipment)

One suit of ur-man armour, tattered but useable (Light, Dr1d2/magic, ACP-2)
three suits of ur-man armour, shredded beyind use but perhaps repairable given time and equipment.

Two daggers, useable
Two daggers, buckled beyond use but possibly salvageable etc. etc.

Olmar's "secret escape route" lies on ahead. From the upwards passage you can here sounds of someone approaching, likely coming to investigate the cave-in.

[sblock=ooc]
Not quite on the Heal check.

Vela can transfer her own reserve points at the rate of one per minute, so a five minute rest (giving the boys enough time to search) quild be enough for her to spend 5 reserve points to recover full hit points. 

Xoria's Heal check (+5 score, +4 feat bonus) 17+9=26, beats DC 15, allows the restoration of a number of _Reserve_ points equal to ranks in Heal (4) +2 for feat.

So, the upshot is that Vela is fully healed with a restored reserve pool.

Hm, complicated!
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

"Found somethings. Mostly broken." Olmar keeps the makeshift club and one bend dagger, but leaves the rest for the others. "Maybe you can use rest. Can break other spear, if you need smaller weapons. Escape route lies ahead." On his way he speaks, you can say that Olmar has still some difficulties with the language, but not with thinking.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Club (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8


[/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen (Mar 25, 2010)

William grabs a dagger from the pile.

Looking at the rest of the group he notes "I would prefer to have another but one will do for the moment."

He also grabs 4 or 5 stones from the cave in that he can throw, if push comes to shove.

"Sounds like company is on the way, shall we make our escape before it arrives?"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 25, 2010)

"I'm gonna grab da spear dat's intact, it's not da trident dat I lost to those damnd ur-men but it's a start." Wade says as he grabs the spear and jabs into the air to test out it's balance and wieght. He pauses and waits for the group to decide waht should be done, he wishes to see the politics of the group work themsleves.

[sblock=@ DR.Simon]
I'm just reminding you that Wade have perceptive so any time Wade has the chance of noticing anything you have to roll to see if he notices anything than I will roll again if to see what he actually percieves
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 26, 2010)

Xoria looks nervously over her shoulder at the sounds of the approaching voices.  She picks up the remaining dagger and presses it into Vela's hands.

"Let's go," she says quietly.  Shackled to the end of the line as she is, it is clear she is eager for the party to move.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2010)

Vela glances at the dagger dismissively and gives her shackles an annoyed look. She'd been hoping to find something to unlock them...but there was no more time for that now.

"We're going. Each of us watch the one in front and keep pace. If you need to slow down, say something. Better to slow than for one of us to stumble."

With that she started down the path that had been indicated as leading to a way out at a brisk, but easily matched, pace.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 26, 2010)

Wade sees what is going on and moves ahead of the group to act as a scout for any danger that maybe coming.

[sblock]
Hide & Move Silently: 1d20+8=23, 1d20+8=11[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4



Phaezen said:


> ... "I would prefer to  have another but one will do for the moment."
> ...






Shayuri said:


> Vela glances at the dagger dismissively ...





"If not want dagger, give it Will. Not needing it any way!" Olmar suggests Vela, saying the last sentence with some admiration.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Club (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 26, 2010)

The group continues down the tunnel, Wade in the vanguard. This is a familiar route for all of you, leading down to the lower excavations. Here and there the floor is littered with newly fallen rocks from the recent tremor.

Abruptly you come to the tunnel mouth.

The tunnel opens onto a broad, tall cavern carved by years of slave labour and lit by evenly spaced rushlights. The tang of salt is heavy in the air, and Wade is reminded of his days on the sea.  Many tunnels lead off from this cavern, some at ground height, some at the level of a series of wooden catwalks ranged overhead and reached by ladders.

A short distance away, a space that could be covered in a few seconds at a run, is a small shack. one ur-man with a spear stands guard over its single locked door. The shack, you know from experience, houses the tools that are issued to slaves brought to the mine face.

Two more ur-man guards patrol the catwalks overhead, armed with crossbows. 

The rest of the ur-men, another eight in total that you can see, are supervising teams of slaves who are clearing debris left by the quake, or continuing the main business of the mine and loading sacks of salt onto a wooden elevator system at the far end of the cavern.

Olmar's escape route lies across the narrow width of the cavern and slightly to the right of the shack, an unlit tunnel (one of the many abandoned mining seams) with a simple hurdle to signify no entry.

[sblock=ooc]
I hope the lack of map isn't too restricting, I'm trying to keep it more story-like and less wargamey. Suffiice to say that whatever you are trying to do, you will need some way of evading the attention of (or neutralising) the catwalk sentries and probably the shack guard. At the moment, no-one else is paying much attention to things outside their own tasks.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 26, 2010)

Xoria eyes the layout of the catwalks, noting a natural alcove that sits near the space where the two guards stand.

[sblock=ooc]
Xoria is considering trying to distract the guards with a Sensory Deception of a roar coming from somewhere close to them that they cannot see.  Is there a tunnel or alcove that is positioned such that if the catwalk guards and the ur men further from the site all look at it, they will not notice the group charging the shed?

I realize she can't actually cast where she can't see, but a noise coming from just outside the tunnel is probably going to convince onlookers it came from inside the tunnel (right?).

Since I've asked for clarification, let me also run the spell past you:
Sensory Deception (loud noise):
Size: 1 space - Mastery lvl 1

Mana cost:  1
DC for casting:  6 (5 + lvl 1 mastery)
Roll is 1d20+2 (mastery lvl for illusions)

Duration will only be concentration

Is this all correct?

Also, with duration concentration, she can spend a move action to move, and a move action to maintain the spell, correct? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

"Best we sneaky like mountain lion. To many to fight. We need distraction." Olmar whispers looking for a weak point in the catwalk structure.

[sblock=ooc]
Any chance to bring the catwalk down by smahing or toppling some pillar?

----

Club (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 26, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
mfloyd3 - yes, all that looks in order to me.  You can reach down the other end of the cavern to one of the tunnel entrances at that end (range 120 ft. with your mastery level).

WD - Yes, the catwalks are held up on a rickety-looking gentry system.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 26, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4
> 
> "Best we sneaky like mountain lion. To many to fight. We need distraction." Olmar whispers looking for a weak point in the catwalk structure.




"I can distract the guards," Xoria says, trying to ignore her distaste for the bearded giant's brutish ways.  "But it won't last long.  Can the rest of you quickly and quietly take down the guard by the shed?  We can grab a pick for the chains and be down the tunnel before they know it."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 26, 2010)

mfloyd3 said:


> "I can distract the guards," Xoria says, trying to ignore her distaste for the bearded giant's brutish ways. "But it won't last long. Can the rest of you quickly and quietly take down the guard by the shed? We can grab a pick for the chains and be down the tunnel before they know it."




"Lass, I can do quickly and quietly" Wade says with a smirk, "but let's move back der fer a sec and plan dis ting out a little better." Wade says to everyone. "Now I'm da only one dat can move seperate from da group. I can git down der where da slaves are and take one a dem guards hostage and try nd stall fer time der, if need be I will hamper 'is leg so as he can't move all dat good and I will run inta da slaves to cause confshun. Yous guys get ta da shed and git does chains offa ya and take out those sentries up der." While saying all of this he is drawing out the battle plans with the back of his spear. He thinks about what seems to be going on here and how is taking the leadership role of the group, a role he new well from his time as a capitan of a ship


----------



## Phaezen (Mar 27, 2010)

William hefts the dagger he grabbed from the pile eyeing the guard "It's not a bow, but I might be able to to bring the guard down from here, or at least wound it and if someone is in position nearby they can take it out easier"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 27, 2010)

Phaezen said:


> William hefts the dagger he grabbed from the pile eyeing the guard "It's not a bow, but I might be able to to bring the guard down from here, or at least wound it and if someone is in position nearby they can take it out easier"




"No, wait," objected Xoria, quietly but urgently.  "We don't have to fight the ones in the crowd, or the ones on the catwalk.  I'll distract them.  We just need to kill the guard between us and the exit quickly, before the others notice.  You," she added, indicating the sailor, "Can grab a pick from the shed and catch up with the rest of us.  We can break out of the chains later, where they can't hear us."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2010)

"Agreed," Vela said shortly. "If they see us, or which way we go, they can overcome us by numbers alone. Xoria's plan is sound."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 28, 2010)

""Dis is what I like ta see in a crew, everyone pitchin' in. Sa I'll be takin out dat guard der as quietly as posible den we will figure out wat ta do when we are all free o' dis occursed bondage." Wade says as he wipes away the plan that he had, "any questions before dis gits underway?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

"Better distraction than bringing this down?" Olmar asks, pointing at the rickety-looking gentry system of the catwalk.

[sblock=ooc]
Fine with either plan. Can I stoke Fury just before running to bring the one gurd down? Historic berserks did it, biting into a shield etc. Olmar will do something like that anyway, even without any actual benefit 

----

Club (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 29, 2010)

As Wade sizes up his target, Xoria channels magical energy and forms the elaborate shapes and connections in her mind. She gives her companions a curt nod to be ready and then unleashes the mana.

At the far end of the cavern, away to your left, a deep roar of some strange hunting beast echoes from one of the tunnels. Ur-man and and slave alike turn in surprise.

The catwalk guards are distracted. Vela, Olmar, Xoria and William run through the gap behind the shack and the cavern wall, towards the black tunnel where Olmar believes you will find escape. Wade, spear in hand, darts towards the lone ur-man guarding the shack.

[sblock=OOC]
Channelling check 17+2=19, success. Bluff check 10+5=15, enough to distract the guards.

I haven't resolved Wade's attack yet - he's got 3 execution tokens against the guard (Sense Motive 20+7=27 as a full round action gives you 2, plus the standard 1 per encounter), so I wanted to see if you wanted to spend them. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 30, 2010)

[sblock=@ Dr.Simon]
I don't beleive that I will e using any execution points on this attack because if I do my job right than he shouldn't be able to r8un at all
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 30, 2010)

The ur-man looks round at the last second as Wade closes the distance and slams his spear into the creature. It is thrown back by the blow, but still on its feet. As it tries to bring its own spear around to bear, Wade withdraws his spear and stabs again, right throgh the chest. The ur-man is dispatched.

Meanwhile the other four escapees have reached the tunnel mouth. Most of the other ur-men and slaves are still distracted by Xoria's illusion, but one of the catwalk guards turns around almost idly, then spots the prisoners. It barks a warning.

[sblock=OOC]

Wade spear attack (charge) 11+1+2=14, hits for 1d8=6 plus 1d6 sneak attack =5.

Initiative:
Wade 20
Ur-man 8

Wade, spear attack 20+1=21, confirm 8+1, no critical. Damage 1d8=4 plus sneak attack 1d6=5. Ur-man is down.

Wade can enter the store shack, and you can grab pretty much anything you think might be found in a mine - tools, rope, lanterns etc. However, the more items you take, the longer you will take and the more likely it is for pursuit to be organised.

Distance to the guard on the catwalk who has spotted you - about 50 ft.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 30, 2010)

Xoria curses the group's luck.  It had been too much to hope for.  Still, perhaps she can still buy them some time.

She concentrates again, recalling pictures she had seen in texts of the frost wyverns of the northern mountains.  At her bidding, one leaps from the alcove where moments before the great roar had been heard.  It sweeps low, terrorizing a hapless chain gang but staying just beyond reach of the overseer's scourge.  

[sblock=OOC]
Phantasmal forces, 1 hex (Frost wyverns are fierce looking but not that large).
Mastery level 1 illusion
Mana cost: 1
DC:  6
Roll 1d20+2 (Illusion Mastery 2)

By the way, the frost wyvern business is a "player contribution" to the world; IH seems to want those.  Is this acceptable for peripheral creatures and places, or should I run things like this past you in future?

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
The frost wyvern is a fine idea. Although I've got a (very) rough idea of the immediate area of the game world I wanted, with this one, to have lots of blank space for player input. About the only big rule I can think of is that there are no hordes of evil humanoids (the ur-men are a major exception), otherwise pretty much anything that you'd find in a Conan-type story will do. 

From Mastering Iron Heroes, which covers the kind of things I'm hoping for:

_CREATIVITY ON THE FLY
Sometimes, working out all the details of the game world before you start stunts your creativity. Rather than commit to the details of a region before the game starts, allow the players to flesh out their characters’ homelands in response to actions in play. This can lead to unexpected developments, especially if the players pull details out of thin air without thinking about
how they fit into the world as a whole, but it also makes the game far more flexible. Sometimes, interacting with others in a shared creative environment spawns ideas that are more fun and interesting than when you work in a vacuum.

When players create ideas on the fly, they should ensure that the new details are germane to the action. For example, the weapon master Mbenga and his thief companion Darla sneak into the gardens outside a baron’s palace. There they spy a panther stalking through the trees. Mbenga stops in his tracks. “Panthers are sacred to my people,” he whispers. “I cannot
raise a weapon in anger against one, even if my life is at risk!” This example is a bit extreme, but it illustrates the type of cultural detail you can add to a game as play progresses. Mbenga’s player might note further that his people consider panthers to be heralds of their god of war. What was a simple encounter now becomes more challenging, because violence is no longer an option. This scene makes the important traits of Mbenga’s culture more compelling and memorable.

In comparison, if you as the DM created that detail ahead of time, it would be up to you to work it into an adventure. With all the other preparation needed for the game, the detail might have been lost in the mix. Giving the players more narrative control lets them contribute to the game in new and imaginative ways. Remember, though, that with such narrative power comes the responsibility to keep the game enjoyable for everyone. It might be fun
to declare that your character can’t take on a particular opponent, but it also could make the game less fun for the other players and the DM. When you add an element to the game, make sure it doesn’t bring the action to a screeching halt. In the example above, Mbenga’s player might wait to see if he can get past the panther without violence. The peaceful path might be riskier or harder than simply attacking the animal, but the game can  continue. However, if the DM had expected Mbenga to fight the panther and hadn’t prepared for other courses of action, the player’s choice could derail the game.

This option isn’t for every group. It’s best suited to players and DMs who are used to coming up with ideas on the fly. Everyone should feel comfortable dealing with a sudden change in the game. This sort of creativity works best if the players aren’t self-conscious about breaking the game. Finally, consistency is still important under this model. As players flesh out the PCs’ backgrounds and homelands, they should take notes. The DM and other players might build on what one person creates, and it isn’t fair to change facts without telling them. You might reveal that a detail was a lie or myth, but don’t do so after a player added another feature to the game under the assumption that your detail was true._
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
OK, thanks for clarifying the "on the fly" rules.

Do other players need to declare their actions before the action to cast the illusion is resolved?
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 31, 2010)

A small, white-scaled draconic creature swoops down on the ur-men and slaves, causing chaos all round. Of the two catwalk guards, the one who spotted you turns to glance at the frost wyvern, then turns back and looses off a bolt. The shot is hasty, and goes nowhere near the runaways. The other ur-men seem focussed entirely on the wyvern and the slaves for the moment.

[sblock=ooc]
Not particularly waiting, but I thought I'd see if anyone else had any input.

Channeling check 5+2=7, just made it!

You've bought another rounds worth of grace.
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 1, 2010)

Wade quickly slips into the shack after he finishes off the ur-man. "Sloppy, sloppy, sloppy. Wade if dat was a bloody sea troll you would a had you're arms in a stew right na..." He mumbles to himself about his lack luster kill of the ur-man he was particualrly bothered by the fact that he turned around before he was able to strike first.

Wade checks around and he finds a pick axe that would probably solve the chain problem but from the noises that are going on outside he will also need something to solve the catwalk problem. He starts to look around for anything that may be useful and then he sees them, 3 lamps with oil in them ready for use. He takes some time to find something to light them with and he finally finds flint and steel. He lights all of them and then moves out of the shed.

Wade looks over at what is going on sand smiles, {dats one hell o' en distraction} and he then tosses the lanterns on to the catwalk so that they break and catch fire. After he is done this he runs back to the group with the pick axe.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 11, 2010)

Emerging from the shack, Wade hurls the lanterns over towards the catwalk. Being closer than the rest of the group, he has a better chance of hitting it. The first throw falls short. The ur-man on the catwalk takes aim with its crossbow at Wade, but Xoria sends the "frost wyvern" swooping on front of it and distracts it at the last minute.

The next throw also falls short, but the third hits the catwalk just as the ur-man raises its crossbow again, and sets it on fire. And the two misses at least leave pools of burning oil between the rest of the ur-men and the escaping group.

Wade rejoins the others at the tunnel. The way ahead is dark, the frost wyvern will only last as long as Xoria focuses on it, and the oil will not burn forever, but freedom feels possible. Assuming Olmar's information is correct and you do not get lost in the dark...

[sblock=OOC]
I figure one lantern thrown per round, the first two miss but the third hits. The ur-man takes one round to reload - one shot misses. Wade can keep the tinderbox as well as the pick axe.
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 11, 2010)

"Oi big 'ne, you shud take dis gives ya a proper weapon. If ya din't want it pass it along den" Wade says as he gives the pick axe over to Olmar "Let's git a move on, dey are mighty peved now. Once we git ta a safe distance we can break 'o des chains, if we git yta dat safe distance." Wade says as he begins to move down the tunnel at a moderate pace so that the rest of the group can keep up


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 11, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

Olmar nods and takes the weapon, ready to break the chain as soon as needed / possible.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Club (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8
[/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen (Apr 11, 2010)

William keeps pace with the group as they move into the darkness (Not that he has much choice in the matter of course), the woodsman keeps a grip on his dagger, constantly looking ahead and behind for any sign of trouble.

"Less with the chatter and more with the running, unless y'all want to be back in the mines or worse"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 11, 2010)

As the chain of slaves begins to make its way down the tunnel, Xoria wills her creation to buzz the guards one last time before it zips back to the alcove from which it came.  Then she falls in line with the others before the massive mountain man in front of her can yank her off her feet.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 13, 2010)

The group moves deeper into the mines, and the light cast by the fires left by Wade soon fades. Pausing briefly, there does not seem to be sounds of any organised pursuit - slaves are cheap for the ur-men and as far as they know you are only heading into a dead-end. And, in fact, as far as _you_ know too. A lot depends on Olmar's information being correct.

Wade manages to produce a weak light using the tinderbox and a few strips of clothing, but you have all been uinderground for so long that this suffices. Olmar finally breaks the chains with the pickaxe, the five escapees at last able to act independently.

And so, not wishing to wait for too long, you continue deep into the bowels of the mine, into areas long since abandoned, until, finally, you hear the sound of running water ahead. But there is more - the corridor ahead is lit by flickering firelight, casting shadows of figures down the corridor. Someone, or some_thing_, awaits.

[sblock=OOC]
You still have the manacles on, but you are no longer chained together. Anyone who wants can take a length of chain (there are four in total of about 3-4 ft. in length).

If you want to top up on weaponry, there are plenty of opportunities en route to grab rocks or makeshift clubs.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

Olmar wraps some of the chains around his body to more easily carry them ant the makeshift club and his hands are free to swing the pickaxe, if needed.

"Forward. Must be here. Must be!"


[sblock=ooc]
taking two of them. no armor value, but a cool image 

Can you give me the stats for the pickaxe?

----

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 13, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
I'd say the pickaxe is equivalent to a heavy pick - damage 1d6, crit. x4 (!), 6 lbs., descriptors: pick, piercing, power.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen (Apr 13, 2010)

William grabs some handily sized stones for throwing and glances at the rest of the group "Out of the trap and into the bears maw it seems"

[sblock=ooc]
What clothes are we wearing?  Will I be able to manufacture a makeshift sling?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 13, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
You could probably tear a strip off your loin cloth and still leave enough for decency.
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 13, 2010)

Phaezen said:


> William grabs some handily sized stones for throwing and glances at the rest of the group "Out of the trap and into the bears maw it seems"




"No botter ta me, I'm just glad dat I'm 'earin water. It sets me soul at ease." Wade says as he closes his eyes to hear the sound of water and remind himself of the sea, his ship, and his wife (I come fer ya Mary an' notins gonna stop me.). "Na dat we are seperated we 're far more effective so I nary tink dat dis fellow will be given us trouble." Wade says as he runs his hand over his spear head.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 14, 2010)

"Let's find out what we're dealing with first," says Xoria.  "Someone should scout ahead."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 14, 2010)

mfloyd3 said:


> "Let's find out what we're dealing with first," says Xoria. "Someone should scout ahead."




"You've got a scout right 'ere, since everyone is off o' the chain anybody willing to come wit'?" Wade askes as he keeps his eyes at the entrance of the cave ahead of them.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 15, 2010)

Vela steps forward, absently rubbing one foot against the manacle hanging loose on her ankle when she stops.

"I'll go," she volunteers. "Now that the chains are broken, I will be quiet enough."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 16, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Vela steps forward, absently rubbing one foot against the manacle hanging loose on her ankle when she stops.
> 
> "I'll go," she volunteers. "Now that the chains are broken, I will be quiet enough."




"rioght, so anyobody else up fer it?" Wade askes


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2010)

Vela frowns at Wade. "You still seek someone else to go? Is there some reason my offer was not good enough for you?"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 16, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Vela frowns at Wade. "You still seek someone else to go? Is there some reason my offer was not good enough for you?"




"Na lass, I just want ta make sure evr' one's gits a chance at da glory. I be glad dat ye got fire in yer stomach, though." Wade says with a grin


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 16, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

"Not good scouting. Breaking much better."
Olmar explains, his massive frame no real asset for stealth.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 16, 2010)

Wade looks at everyone and then nods seeing no motion to come with them. Wade moves into the room and scans the entire room with his eyes and ears,. As he slowly moves into the room he disturbs some rubble that makes some noise and causes him to slide slightly further into the light than he wanted.

[sblock]
Spot/Listen:1d20+7=25, 1d20+7=19
Hide/Move Silently:1d20+8=9, 1d20+8=11
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2010)

Vela creeps after him, but doesn't follow his footsteps. Rather she splits off to one side and sticks to the dark places and the natural alcoves and stony projections. Though she winces a little at the noise he makes, she uses it to conceal herself even more effectively.

(Hide: 16, Move Silently: 21)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 21, 2010)

The tunnel opens onto a ledge on the side of a larger cavern. To the right, the ground drops away into blackness, where the sounds of water come from. An ancient crane mechanism hangs out over the ravine. To the left, the roof of the cavern dips down to create a cave that extends away from you roughly 50 ft., and to the left about 40 ft., the ceiling reaching the floor. 

Old crates and sacks are scattered around, and some have been gathered in the centre around a campfire that fills the cavern with flickering orange light. Gathered around the campfire are a group of 7 men, all dressed in the rags of prisoners but looking more well-nourished than most of the slaves. 

As Wade stumbles, one at the far side of the fire stands up and the others look around, reaching for clubs. The standing man is Kane, an infamous figure amongst the slaves of the salt-mines, a bully who likes to push his weight around, surrounded by his thuggish croneys and, so it is rumoured, a snitch for the ur-men, granted privileges by your captors in return for keeping the other slaves in line.

"Well well," says Kane. "Seems the old man was right, looks like someone _was_ hoping to get out this way." He grins a gap-toothed, evil, grin.

[sblock=OOC]
Vela is slightly behind Wade, deeper in the tunnel (say about 5 ft.). The tunnel mouth is wide enough for two people to fit through. The men are about 20 ft. from the tunnel and from the edge.
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 21, 2010)

"Wat a conicidence dat I be coin' along 'ere and I be see ya. I mean now we can both git outta dis blasted place en git on wit are lives and such, ya know more da merrier and all dat." Wade says loudly, to allow for the echo to carry to the group, with a nervous smile trying to buy some time.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2010)

ooc: How far is the rest of us from Vela? Has she been spotted, too?


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 22, 2010)

OOC: The rest of the group are only just round the corner, say about 10 ft. away. Vela doesn't think she's been spotted, but now the group are looking in her direction she will likely be if she moves.

"Don't think you'll be going anywhere," says Kane. "And I'm quite happy here, thank you." His men get to their feet, forming a group in front of him. They heft their weapons. "Drop the pig-sticker like a good little boy and I'll tell the Urs you came quietly."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 22, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> "Don't think you'll be going anywhere," says Kane. "And I'm quite happy here, thank you." His men get to their feet, forming a group in front of him. They heft their weapons. "Drop the pig-sticker like a good little boy and I'll tell the Urs you came quietly."




"Whoa, there be nere a need ta git yer jiffys in a knot. I'll walk ahead through the tunnel I have went through and you can follow, sounds good" Wade askes with a small smile "No harm done, ya caught me so let's git going back. I will be holden on ta dis doe, I mean I can't take ya all on so dere be no need ta worry, right." Wade says as he starts to back up into the tunnel that he had come from.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2010)

Vela tenses slightly behind the stalagtite she's concealed in the shadow of, but otherwise stays perfectly still and silent. This wouldn't end peacefully, but she would strike with the advantage of surprise.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 23, 2010)

Kane rubs his chin. "Pity," he says. "I hoped you'd try to fight us. Still, guess we'll get more for you undamaged. I hoped there were more of you too, more profit." He shrugs, then gestures to his men. "Go on, get moving, fish-boy. Yer little jaunt's over." He indicates that Wade should go back the way he came. His men stand ready to follow, weapons at the ready. Kane picks up a burning brand from the fire.

[sblock=ooc]
Untrained Bluff from Wade 12-1=11. Did it beat Kane's Sense Motive? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 23, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

"Go and hide. Will make diversion."
Olmar whispers to the others, a strange sound from a man such his. Then he starts gnashing his teeth and visualizes the terrors he has seen the Ur doing to his village... and family.

[sblock=ooc]
Stoking fury, Full round action.

Ini is +2
I think a conflict is near enough to start a fury pool.
----

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2010)

(OOC - Sense Motive: 23  Roll Lookup )

(Vela is listening too. )


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 23, 2010)

Xoria slips behind a pile of loose debris, gritting her teeth and readying to summon destructive energies to her fingertips.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 27, 2010)

Wade enters the tunnel, followed by Kane's men. They instantly spot Olmar standing there with murder written on his face, but there's no sign that they've yet noticed Xoria and William hidden a bit further down the tunnel.

[sblock=ooc]
No surprise round as such, but you all get to act before Kane and his men. 

As for positioning, I'd put two of Kane's men in the tunnel, with Wade in front and Olmar just in front of him. Xoria and William are further in by a few feet.

The next two of Kane's men are at the tunnel entrance, with two more outside and Kane at the rear 

Vela's hiding place puts her adjacent to Kane and the rearmost two of his men, outside the tunnel and on the ledge area.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 27, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 4/11; DR 1d4

Olmar howls, as he let the red haze in his eyes carries him into battle, swinging the axepick with near unnatural strength.

[sblock=ooc]
Free: Activating Berserk Strength-> +2 St & Con. (6 rds)
Full Round: Charge nearest enemy (1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4)

----
Olmar

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 27, 2010)

Olmar rushes forwards, shouldering Wade aside and burying the pick deep into the chest of the nearest of Kane's henchmen. The man dies with a look of surprise on his face. 

[sblock=ooc]
Olmar charge attack with pick, 1d20+6=21, hit for 1d6+8=13 damage. Thug #1 is down.
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 27, 2010)

A small smile curls across Wade's face as he sees Olmar as they turn the corner. Knowing that he would be there Wade was ready to move at a moments notice and slips between the mans legs to get behind him. As he moves under the man, who now had a pick lodged into his rib cage, he readies his spear for a thrust into the man who would be infront of him as he got up. The moment he was steady enough to thrust the balde at the man he did so with a focus that he remebered from his time outside of this damned cave.

[sblock=Actions]
Tumble:1d20+8=21 to move through the square of the man who was killed by Olmar and move behind him
Attack: 1d20+1=19, 1d6=5
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 28, 2010)

The second of Kane's men goes down to Wade's spear thrust. Both of the thugs in the tunnel are now down, leaving two at the tunnel mouth and two still on the ledge, out of sight of the escapees in the tunnel.

[sblock=ooc]
Should've given him more henchmen... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2010)

Like a ghost, Vela appears between the two guards in the rear of the tunnel. Her hand flickers almost too fast to follow in a knife-edged chop to the leftmost guard's neck!

(threatening both guards but only attacking the one for now)
(attack is 25 (roll doesn't include the bonus for attacking out of hiding)
(damage is 7pts lethal)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 28, 2010)

Kane's expression moves through shock and anger as another of his henchmen is cut down, this time by a woman appearing out of the darkness close to him.

[sblock=ooc]
Another one down. 3 left, plus Kane.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Xoria concentrates, carving the channel in her mind that will make herself a conduit for arcane power.  She does not craft the delicate, nuanced flow of a sophisticated spell.  She reaches for raw, untamed arcane energy and sends it coursing through her veins.

A bolt of actinic blue energy flashes through the dim hallway, for an instant throwing its features into sharp relief.

[sblock=ooc]
Eldritch bolt, aiming for remaining thug at the tunnel mouth (though if I've misunderstood and he's not accessible, she'll shoot Kane):
Concentration check to cast 7+d20, against DC 15
To-hit:  +2, standard ranged attack (not a touch attk)
Damage: 1d6+4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 29, 2010)

Xoria's energy bolt knocks another of the men from his feet, and he lies unmoving on the ground. Now only two of Kane's henchmen, and the man himself, remain standing.

[sblock=ooc]
Concentration 12+7=19, success.
Attack roll 18+2=20, hit for 1d6+4=9 damage.

The two who were actually in the tunnel have been downed by Wade and Olmar. There were two at the tunnel mouth, Xoria has taken out one of these. That leaves one at the tunnel mouth and one next to Kane and Vela.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen (Apr 29, 2010)

William watches the other slaves in his group tear into the hapless thugs and smiles grimly to himself, he draws his precious dagger and focusses on Kane, watching his movement to find the perfect time to strike.

Seeing an opening he launches the dagger at the leader

[sblock=actions]
Move action - Aim, +2 tokens to the aim pool
Standard - THrow dagger at Kane +6 vs ac
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 29, 2010)

The dagger darts fro William's hand; his aim is good but Kane ducks aside at the last moment and the blade merely nicks his arm, drawing blood.

Kane glares into the tunnel, then barks orders at his men.

"You, get here," he says to his closest remaining henchman, pointing at Vela. "She's fast but she's just a girl. You, with me. We take out the fisherman, then the northerner." With his other henchman he rushes at Wade.

Vela ducks and rolls but the swaggering thug swings more by luck than skill and catches her a stinging blow to the shoulder with his club.

Kane lets the other henchman approach Wade first, the man bats the spear tip out of the way and slams his club down on Wade's hand. Kane steps up with a more skillful swing, smashing the butt of his club into Wade's jaw with stunning force.

[sblock=OOC]
William thrown dagger 16+6=22, hit for 1d4+1 =3 damage.

Thug vs. Vela, hits with a 19 for 4 damage.

Thug vs. Wade hits with a 17 for 3 damage.

Kane vs. Wade hits with a 25 for 8 damage.

By my reckoning this puts Wade on -2 hit points.

Thug#2 and Kane are now in front of Olmar, also within range of further missile attacks by William and Xoria.

Some good rolls by Kane and co. there (I like the NPC classes!), but I suspect they won't last much longer.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 29, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 7/11; DR 1d4

Olmar's rage even grows as he swings his pickaxe in a rekless arc at Kane.

[sblock=ooc]
Friend defeated gives Olmar 5 Fury token

Berserk Strength (5 rds)

Standard: Attack challeng -2 AC for +2 on hit, PA 1
 (1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4)

----
Olmar

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Xoria winces at the sounds of Vela's struggles, but her opponent is out of view.  She concentrates again, drawing tapping into the eldritch forces that are beyond the reach of untrained mortals.  Then she lets fly.

[sblock=ooc]
Eldritch bolt, aiming for the thug standing next to Kane:
Concentration check to cast 7+d20, against DC 15
To-hit: +2, standard ranged attack (not a touch attk)
Damage: 1d6+4


[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2010)

Vela sizes her foe up as she works her stricken shoulder for a moment, inwardly berating herself for having given the man an opening. She weaves back for a moment, watching the thug's movements...then flows forward to aim an open palmed strike at the man's temple!

(+5 to hit for 1d3+4 damage)


----------



## Dr Simon (May 10, 2010)

Olmar swings the pickaxe around in a wide arc, slamming it into Kane but the prison bully puts his arms up at the last minute, blocking the haft of the pick. He escapes serious injury but is knocked back, grimacing in pain. It looks like his confidence has been shaken badly.

Xoria tries to call up the eldritch energies at her command but the noise and movement of battle close by spoil her concentration, and the magic sputters and fizzles at her fingertips.

Vela smashes her open palm into her opponent's temple and he goes down.

Now only Kane and one follower remain, with Vela able to attack them from behind. 

[sblock=OOC]
Olmar attack 11+6=17, hots for 1d6+8=14 damage.

Xoria Concentration 6+7=13, fail.

Vela attack 10+5=15, hit for 1d3+4=6 damage, foe is down.

William yet to go.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 10, 2010)

ooc: Olmar will wait for Vela going in flanking position.


----------



## Phaezen (May 10, 2010)

William watches the flow of combat, considering his options.  HE looks at the remaining follower and comes to a decision. He moves around for a better angle and sends a stone stone hurtling towards the follower.

[sblock]
+6 to hit 1d4 damage vs follower
[/sblock]

"For freedom, sunlight and fresh air" William mutters glancing at the downed Wade.  "Stay with us, at the very least the sun will shine on your grave."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 10, 2010)

[sblock=ignore]


Phaezen said:


> "For freedom, sunlight and fresh air" William mutters glancing at the downed Wade. "Stay with us, at the very least the sun will shine on your grave."




"Well aren't you de cheeriest igit I have ever heard." Wade says in response to William before he launches himself back on to his feet, "and secondly, I am no fisherman," Wade continues with non of his jovial nature in his voice as he stabs forward at Kane, "I'm a captain."

[sblock=Actions]
Tumble check:1d20+8=18
Attack/Damage/Sneak Attack:1d20+1=10, 1d6=1, 1d6=3
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 11, 2010)

OOC: By my calculations Wade is at -2 hit points, so isn't going to be bounding anywhere at the moment.

IC:
William hefts the rock, waiting for the right moment to hurl it past Olmar's shoulder and hit the man at Kane's left hand, but at the last minute Olmar moves and William's throw is not as assured as it could be. The rock bounces off the wall several feet from anybody.

"Take the barbarian," says Kane. "Watch his reach. We take him down, then the witch."

The two of them lunge for Olmar, battering the big man with their clubs. Olmar brushes off Kane's attack, which seems to lack the assurance that his deadly blow to Wade had, but the henchman sees an opening and batters him across the ribs. The effect enrages the north-man more than it hurts him.

[sblock=OOC]
William rock throw 1+6=7, miss.

Kane attack on Olmar hits for 3 damage, Olmar's DR 1d4=3

Henchman attack on Olmar hits for 7 damage, Omar DR 1d4=2

5 damage to Olmar in total.

Note: Because of the Reserve Point mechanism I'm describing attacks that merely chip away at positive hit points as being glancing blows, or blocked or evaded attacks - it seems to make more sense that way. Only ones that take you into negative points actually cause serious wounds.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 11, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> "Take the barbarian," says Kane. "Watch his reach. We take him down, then the witch."



"Witch!?" demands Xoria.  The power coursing through her veins makes it easy to find her old aristocratic arrogance.  "Fool!  I'll destroy you both!"

[sblock=OOC]

Eldritch bolt, aiming for the thug standing next to Kane:
Concentration check to cast 7+d20, against DC 15
To-hit: +2, standard ranged attack (not a touch attk)
Damage: 1d6+4
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 11, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 13/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 9/11; DR 1d4

Ignoring the hits, Olmar presses his attacks.

[sblock=ooc]
Waiting for resolutions. Olmar wants to get rid of the last mook. IfXoria defeats him he wants to flank Kane with Veela.

Berserk Strength (4 rds)

Standard: Attack challeng -2 AC for +2 on hit, PA 1
 (1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4) (without flanking bonus)

----
Olmar

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 12, 2010)

Xoria's burst of anger fuels her magic but causes her to lose her focus. Again, sparks fly from her fingertips and scatter in all directions.

Olmar sizes up the situation and smashes the pickaxe down onto Kane's remaining follower, crushing the life from the man.

Kane looks about him.

"Hey," he says with an attempt at a smile. "Can we talk about this?"

[sblock=ooc]
Xoria Concentration check 7+7=14, fail.

Olmar attack 6+6=12, hits for 1d6+8=11 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 13, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> "Hey," he says with an attempt at a smile. "Can we talk about this?"




"He can't be trusted," states Xoria flatly.  "Kill him."

Some part of her is surprised at her own cold words.  But months of enslavement seem to have given her the ruthlessness she had always lacked in her old life.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 13/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 9/11; DR 1d4

Battle crazed, Olmar takes another swing at Kane, not really hearing his words, only Xoria, who urges him to kill!

[sblock=ooc]

Berserk Strength (3 rds)

Standard: Attack challeng -2 AC for +2 on hit, PA 1
 (1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4) (without flanking bonus)

----
Olmar

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen (May 14, 2010)

William watches Olmar lay into Kane and turns and notes ironically to the rest of the group "I would have waited for him to spill his guts about what he knows before spilling his guts"

With that the woodsman moves to his fallen comrade and examines his wounds, hoping to stop the bleeding.  He looks up at the others "Could someone lend me a hand here?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2010)

With Xoria's admonition and Olmar's attack, Vela realizes that the offer of parlay has been, in effect, refused. She steps forward and flanks Kane with Olmar, ready to finish the traitor if the large man's attack didn't do the job.

(Shift to flank and delay...if Olmar's attack is insufficient to knock Kane out, Vela will attack. +7 to hit, with flanking, for 1d3+4)


----------



## Dr Simon (May 17, 2010)

"Wait..." says Kane as Olmar slams the pickeaxe into his chest and out through the back. The prison bully dies with a look of surprise on his face.

William kneels to help Wade. Although not seriously injured by Kane, Wade is out cold, and getting more pale by the minute. William lacks training in the healing arts and is at a loss as to how to help his friend.

Kane and all of his men are dead. Their campfire continues to burn, illuminating the cavern that you are in. An old crane hangs over the lip of the ledge, and you notice a series of rusty iron rungs set into the cliff face too, leading down into shadow where you ehar the sound of running water.

From somewhere back down the tunnel you hear the gruff 'barking' of the reptilian creatures that the Ur-men use for tracking, known amongst the prisoners as Ur-hounds. With the strange echoes in the tunnels it is difficult to judge how far away they are, but pursuit is on!

[sblock=ooc]
Olmar pickaxe attack 20+6=26, critical 8+6=14, success. 4d6+32 (!) = 39 damage to Kane.

William Heal check (untrained) 12+2=14. Has no effect.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 17, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> Kane and all of his men are dead. Their campfire continues to burn, illuminating the cavern that you are in. An old crane hangs over the lip of the ledge, and you notice a series of rusty iron rungs set into the cliff face too, leading down into shadow where you ehar the sound of running water.
> 
> From somewhere back down the tunnel you hear the gruff 'barking' of the reptilian creatures that the Ur-men use for tracking, known amongst the prisoners as Ur-hounds. With the strange echoes in the tunnels it is difficult to judge how far away they are, but pursuit is on!




Xoria stares a moment at Kane's lifeless corpse, wondering if it were her admonition to the barbarian that had truly slain him.  Then she forces the emotions aside.  I am Countess Aurelion now, she reminds herself.  The power over life and death is my birthright.  And no matter the means.

She pushes forward, brushing past her fellow escapee to Wade's fallen form.  "Gently, fool," she admonishes William, adjusting the bindings placed across the wound.  "You want to stop the flow of blood, not force it into his abdomen."

[sblock]
DC for First Aid is 15, to stabilize Wade
Xoria has Heal skill 5 + 4 for Healing Mastery = 9
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 17, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 13/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

Olmar inhales and exhales deeply, the grip around the pickaxe slick with Kane's blood. He looks around, strangely calm, as if he thinks about fighting the approaching men.

Finally he decides and takes a look other the edge. Not discerning anything in the dark, he picks a bit burning wood from the edge of the fire without burning himself and let's it fall down, trying to get a feel of the height and listening to it's stop.

[sblock=ooc]


----
Olmar

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 17, 2010)

Moments later, Wade comes around, rubbing his jaw where Kane smacked him with his club. He still seems beaten and bruised, but otherwise none the worse for wear.

Olmar examines the cliff. His dropped brand lies about 20 ft. below, revealing a shingle beach with a derelict-looking landing stage and two rather battered skiffs. The iron rungs lead all the way down to the beach.

Beyond is a narrow underground river, flowing easily (from left to right from Olmar's persective). Rivulets trickle down the far wall, about 8-10 ft. away, giving the water sounds that you heard earlier.

[sblock=OOC]
Xoria Heal check 6+9=15. I've fudged the healing rules a bit to keep things moving - rather than having to wait for Wade to wake up after stabilising, I've shifted just enough of his Reserve (4 points) to give him 1 hit point (he'd gone to -3 the intervening round). 

I leave it to you if you want to wait here for Wade, Olmar and Vela to convert more Reserve to Hit Points, or to keep going to avoid pursuit.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 17, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> Moments later, Wade comes around, rubbing his jaw where Kane smacked him with his club. He still seems beaten and bruised, but otherwise none the worse for wear.




"On your feet, we need to move," Xoria tells the stunned Wade.  She looks over her shoulder down the passage, where the calls of the U-men's creatures echo.


----------



## Phaezen (May 17, 2010)

William moves aside to let Xoria do her work on Wade.  Taking the chance he looks over the thugs and traitors bodies quickly for any possible weapons before heading off down the tunnel.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 17, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 13/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

Olmar points down: "Say we climb down, take boat. Take revenge later!"
 
[sblock=ooc]


----
Olmar

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen (May 17, 2010)

William stops as Olmar makes his statement then looks at the water.

"That might help us get away quicker" he notes, trying not to look too pale at the thought of navigating a boat down an unknown subterranean river

"Does anyone know how to control one of those things?" William adds, gesturing at the boat.


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2010)

"No," Vela replies. "We may have to work it out as we go. Time is going fast."

She glances back at the noisy passage, not quite fearfully, but with a definite sense of urgency.

"Split up between the two boats. No pursuit that way." She nods. "Also, if we lose one boat, we won't all die."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 18, 2010)

Wade finally gets enough sense in his head and the ringing had gone down enough that he could hear what everyone was talking about. "Oh, I can man a ship. That one there, ya, I can work with that one." Wade says as he gets up and runs over to the edge and than stops suddenly, "You didn't tell me there was a drop. Well than I think we might as well get a move on, because I don't like the feeling of bleeding out. If we can get some rope from the supplies around here we might be able to get down faster, so crew let's get searchin'." Wade says as he slowly moves over to one of the crates in the cavern.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 13/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

Olmar points down again: "See, iron rungs. We use it.""
 
[sblock=ooc]


----
Olmar

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 19, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Defense 12 (FF12), HP 13/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4
> 
> Olmar points down again: "See, iron rungs. We use it.""




"Oh, right. I geuss my head still isn't all up to par than it was before...well what are you all standing there for we have some climbing to do." Wade says with a renewed smile on his face because of his absent mindedness


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2010)

Vela blows air out her nose exasperatedly and starts climbing down to the boats.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2010)

ooc: Can Olmar take 10 to climb down or doI have to roll?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 19, 2010)

OOC: You can Take 10 to climb down the rungs.

Although the iron rungs protest a little under Olmar's bulk, everyone manages to climb down to the shingle shore without a problem.

The two skiffs still look like they will just about stay afloat to Wade's skilled eye, although they may leak somewhat. There are a couple of poles and some small paddles that still seem to be in working condition as well.

Down here, it is apparent that the river exits the cavern on the downstream side through an archway of dressed stone - somebody has gone to some effort in construction here, once.

[sblock=OOC]
Kane and his men were carrying simple clubs, 7 in total. They've got a bit of food (bread, cheese, jerky), flint and tinder and some waterskins of weak 
beer.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 19, 2010)

Xoria joins the others in quickly taking the useful provisions from the bodies of the fallen slaves, then makes her way carefully down the rungs to the beach.

"Does anyone know where this comes out?"  She asks.  "Because the Ur-men surely will."

OOC:  Take 10 on climb down.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 19, 2010)

mfloyd3 said:


> "Does anyone know where this comes out?" She asks. "Because the Ur-men surely will."




"Well I don't tink dat we truly have a choice in the matter, love." Wade says as he jumps on to one of the ships, "Now I tink I have an idea dat may buy us some time if the exit is guarded in any way. If everyone is capable of getting inta one boat den we can release dat boat and it may pull their attetntion away from us for a small while, maybe enough to get out of here." Wade says as he prepares the boat to sail. "What would be optimal would be if we could git de corpses of de goons topside and put them in dat boat but dat is on a volunteer basis only."


----------



## Phaezen (May 20, 2010)

William follows Wade down the ladder and makes sure he gets onto the same boat as the the sailor.

Moving carefully in the boat William attempts to stay in the middle of the craft, his movements uncertain on the waterborne craft.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 20, 2010)

The skiffs are large enough that all five of you can fit into one, should you choose. They are wide, flat-bottomed craft with raised sides, designed to be poled by one person. Wade surmised that the tiny paddles are more for emergency and additional steering than to be of any use for the main propulsion. These look to him like craft designed for transporting cargo in shallow, mainly stable waters.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 20, 2010)

Xoria eyes the sailor a moment, then climbs aboard the skiff with him and William.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 20, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 13/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

Olmar gets in the same board as the sailor and winks the women to them. Then he asks William: "What can I do?""
 
[sblock=ooc]


----
Olmar

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 20, 2010)

"You're the strongest, grab this pole and push the boat along as hard as possible. You don't need to worry about anything else other than pushing this boat we will deal with steering." Wade says to the large man from his place at the front of the boat as he checks out the waters ahead of them to see if there is any rocks that could damage the boat.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 21, 2010)

Olmar starts pushing, ones everyone is on the boat.


----------



## Phaezen (May 21, 2010)

William  watches Olmar pushing the boat off, then turns to the rest of the group "Should we have sunk the other boat to prevent anyone following? I guess it is too late now."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 21, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 13/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

"Ur will not risk lives to capture slaves." Olmar says, trusting what he has seen from them so far. "We not worth leaving other slaves with to few guards."

[sblock=ooc]
Took a shot here. Maybe Olmar is right, maybe not...

----
Olmar

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 24, 2010)

The group sets off down the tunnel in the skiff, Olmar propelling and others helping steer (which they need to do, Olmar's punting skills are minimal and the skiff has a tendency to zig-zag from one side of the tunnel to the other).

There is but one route that the underground river takes, sometimes through narrow channels where the passengers in the skiff can touch both walls, and where Olmar finds the pole sinks deep into the chill waters. Othertimes the tunnel widens out, and the shoals become so shallow that you have to get out of the skiff and portage it across to deeper water, but all the time moving onwards.

By the light of a burning brand taken from Kane's campfire, the tunnel emerges from the darkness in front of the skiff, and then vanishes again behind; you feel as if you are in a tiny bubble of light far beneath the earth. From time to time, the tunnel passes through worked archways with Ur-man glyphs inscribed upon them. Sometimes a particularly narrow section of tunnel shows signs that it has been worked to widen it enough for the skiff to pass through, but otherwise you find yourselves in natural rock.

Finally, as the brand is almost burnt through, you see a pale blue light illuminating the tunnel ahead, and then the skiff comes out into a huge cavern, on a lake so dark and still it looks like a black mirror, or a pit of emptiness.

On the far side of the lake, the river flows into two tunnels, neither of these bearing an Ur-man arch. In between these two tunnels is a broad shingle beach, and on the beach, partially carved into the wall of the cavern, is an ornate columned portico. Spaced around the shore of the beach are columns that echo those of the portico in style, but instead of supporting a pediment each one is topped by a blue flame that burns coldly and silently.

[sblock=Xoria]
The Ur-man glyphs don't seem to mean anything - perhaps just a method of labelling the archways to denote position along the river.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen (May 24, 2010)

William looks at the 2 exits, then turns to Olmar "I don't suppose your information includes which channel to take here?" the woodsman asks quizically.

To the rest of the group the archer asks "Left? Right? Or possibly check for clues on the beach?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 24, 2010)

Phaezen said:


> To the rest of the group the archer asks "Left? Right? Or possibly check for clues on the beach?"




The scholar in Xoria stares raptly at the columns, excited by the mystery of this elaborate structure.  The pragmatist finds a more serious problem.

"Our torch is almost out," she notes to the group.  "We may not have enough light to make the surface, and we need the paddles to steer.  We should stop here to see what we can find."


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2010)

"Agreed," Vela says, eying the blue flames mistrustfully. "We need some time to make this choice well...we won't get a second chance. I would not like to find myself drifting past some sunless city of the Ur-Men, buried in the rock."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 24, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 13/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

"I not know way." Olmar answers shrugging.

[sblock=ooc]


----
Olmar

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 24, 2010)

"Sounds like a plan." Wade says after looking at both of the passages attempting to see if there is anything he missed.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 25, 2010)

Wade cannot glean any more information from the two exits - both are a similar size and have a similar rate of flow between them. Neither shows any scratches or marks that might indicate use, as far as he can tell.

You pull the skiff up onto shore. There are seven pillars, each about 12 ft. tall, equally spaced around the edge of the shingle, each with a blue flame burning coldly and silently at the top. Behind them, the carved porch squats silently, an opening visible behind its four pillars. The same blue light shines from within.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 25, 2010)

Xoria steps away from the boat, eyeing the temple interior for a moment, then making her way to the nearest of the two lit columns.  She approaches, studying the design carefully, seeking to understand both its arcane and mundane nature.

OOC:  Knowledge Arcana, History, Religion, all at 8, Spot 5, Search 6, Spellcraft 8.  Not sure what I should roll.  Trying to learn whether it's magical, how it works, or anything possible about the builders.


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2010)

Vela makes her way towards the smaller opening that's illumined by blue light from within. Though the obvious magic is worrisome, she'd much rather have some kind of warning about dangers than be taken by surprise. She pauses just outside the opening and holds still to listen for any sounds of movement or otherwise...then cautiously peeks around the corner into the space beyond.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2010)

Xoria studies the pillar. The glyphs seem to be in Ur, but like the archways don't say anything in particular. It seems as if they are part of an enchantment that keeps the flame burning indefinitely, something more sophisticated than the sorcery taught by master Harthrax of Zor.

Vela looks inside the building. Beyond the entrance there is a long pillared hall, with a large blue flame burning in the centre. Some of the pillars have toppled over and shattered. She can just make out, on the far end of the hall, a throne on a dais. And on the throne, a figure. The flickering blue flame is in the way and makes it hard to make out detail.


----------



## Phaezen (May 28, 2010)

William glances at the pillars and the hole in the wall then glances back over the water, looking and listening for any signs of the group being followed.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 31, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 13/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

Olmar waits quietly on the boat. He has no knowledge of magic or the language of the Ur, nor is his frame build for stealth. With nothing to see from here, he closes his eyes and concentrates on the sounds.

[sblock=ooc]

Listen +6, please say, when I can convert Reserve to Hit Points.

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 18 / 18

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 31, 2010)

Wordlessly, Xoria steps into the room to investigate the throne and its statue.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 2, 2010)

Olmar and William hear no sounds other than the gentle drip of water from elsewhere in the cavern.

Xoria steps into the chamber. The figure at the far end rises from its throne and shuffles forwards a few paces, towards the blue flame in the middle of the room. It looks like an ur-man, but an ancient one, swathed in tatty bandages. It wears a crown on its head, and holds a sickle in one hand.

"Who has come to disturb Montor Roth?" it asks. "He has slept since before the stars changed. Have his children remembered him at last?" Its voice is dry and cracked at first, gaining strength as the creature speaks.

[sblock=OOC]
Converting Reserve points - everyone else has had time on the boat ride to convert as many Reserve points to Hit points as they like. Olmar, who has been doing the grunt work, can now begin to convert.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen (Jun 2, 2010)

William turns sharply as the creature speaks, dropping into a crouched position as he turns to watch the being that calls itself Montor Roth.

Quietly to those near him he whispers "Do we talk or launch an attack?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 15/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

"We hear him. Maybe gives new insight." Olmar answers quietly. He has no love for the Ur-Men, bur this one seems different to the others.

[sblock=ooc]

converting 2 HP during the movement and search of the others.

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 16 / 18

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> "Who has come to disturb Montor Roth?" it asks. "He has slept since before the stars changed. Have his children remembered him at last?" Its voice is dry and cracked at first, gaining strength as the creature speaks.




Xoria's jaw drops in awe, momentarily stricken with terror by the creature before her.  But she recovers herself, electing to address the creature.

"I am Countess Xoria Aurelian of Zor," she says, speaking Ur.  "My companions and I seek no quarrel with you, we are simply passing through this domain."

[sblock=OOC]
Is the creature speaking Ur?  Or Basic?  Xoria's answer will be in Ur, as she does not want to identify herself as "countess" to her companions.
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jun 3, 2010)

Wade quickly backs into the shadows but since he saw that no hostile actions had been taken towards them he walks back into the light. he doesn't say a word letting the Xoria speak in the tounge of the Ur.


----------



## Phaezen (Jun 7, 2010)

William moves into the shadows next to the door, watching the creature and trying to judge its response to Xoria's question, slightly confused by the odd language.

[sblock=ooc]
Sense motive if possible, William is trying to read body language moer than anything[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 7, 2010)

The creature pauses, tilts its head as if listening for something.

"This one speaks the language of its masters," it says, but in the common language. "And gives itself a title. Passing through? Where are your masters, slave? Why have they sent you to me and not come themselves? Do they have so little respect for Montor Roth? Do they fear my wrath for forgetting me?"

[sblock=OOC]
The first time Montor Roth speaks it talks in Ur, then repeats in Common. Should have mentioned that.
[/sblock]

[sblock=William]
William senses that the creature isn't immediately hostile, but he feels like it is sizing them up; still assessing the situation. It moves a little like a stalking cat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 15/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

"I no hear them praise you. They grew weak and decadent. Only serving themselves." Olmar steps nearer and speaks truthfully, hoping the wrath of this ancient Ur-Man can help them against the others.

[sblock=ooc]


----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 16 / 18

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2010)

Vela watches the apparition from behind the others behind slitted eyes. She was half-crouched, and had she a cat's tail it would be switching madly to and fro. She couldn't see how this would end well, regardless of their attempts at parlay. Sooner or later, the beast would try to claim them for its own slaves, no doubt. Or seek to return them to their 'masters.' 

She was not glib of tongue, nor gifted with a diplomat's turn of phrase. Her communication was more direct. 

Still, it didn't have to be unsubtle...

While its attention was on Xoria, Vela slowly ducked lower behind the others, and padded towards one of the pillars, meaning to try to hide from the creature's view...to surprise it when the time came.

(Stealth +7)


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> "I no hear them praise you. They grew weak and decadent. Only serving themselves." Olmar steps nearer and speaks truthfully, hoping the wrath of this ancient Ur-Man can help them against the others.




"He speaks the truth," Xoria adds.  "There are dozens of Ur-men encamped here, and they have been here for months.  They care only for the coin this place can bring them."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 9, 2010)

"They would DARE?!" the creature shouts. It glares at Xoria for a moment. Its eye sockets seem empty, but something glints deep within them in the light of the cold blue flame. Then Montor Roth draws itself erect, standing tall. It is taller than Olmar, but thin and wiry.

"Well then," it says. "Know, then, Countess Xoria Aurelion of Zor. There are two ways on from this place." It gestures with its sickle left and right. "One leads to death, the other freedom. Montor Roth can tell you, but he has grown hungry. I will trade. I will tell you the way, in exchange for one of your companions to sate my appetite." There is a sound like the creaking of old leather as the creature's dried facial muscles contort into a rictus-like smile.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> "Well then," it says. "Know, then, Countess Xoria Aurelion of Zor. There are two ways on from this place." It gestures with its sickle left and right. "One leads to death, the other freedom. Montor Roth can tell you, but he has grown hungry. I will trade. I will tell you the way, in exchange for one of your companions to sate my appetite." There is a sound like the creaking of old leather as the creature's dried facial muscles contort into a rictus-like smile.




"You speak of hunger?" asks Xoria incredulously.  "Your glorious deeds are forgotten, your memory betrayed, and you seek only sustenance?  We have a common enemy -- Surely vengeance would taste sweeter than some gobbet of flesh!"

OOC:  Against my better judgment, trying "Alter Mind":  
Montor Roth appears to be either at Unfriendly
Xoria is trying to improve his mood to Neutral (she may later try to get him to Friendly):
Changing category by 1 with a duration at 5 rounds at close range (Mastery levels 1, 1 and 1, respectively); leads to mana cost of 2 total.

Channeling difficulty: 7 (roll 1d20 +1 to make it)
DC to save:  10 + 4 INT +1 Ench mastery=15

I don't think Montor's going to buy it, but what the Hell.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 11, 2010)

Xoria's words seem to take on a strange cadence as she speaks them. Montor Roth's eyes close momentarily, then flick open again. He looks angry.

"Witch! You would try sorcery on ME?!" it cries incredulously. With a tremendous roar of rage it leaps clean over the central fire pit (a superhuman effort) and lands right in front of Xoria, lashing out with its sickle. Xoria ducks away from the strike but feels something twist inside her from the effort. Then she is cuffed by the backswing. 

[sblock=ooc]
Casting check 9+1=10, success.
Montor makes his Will save.
It's not necessarily the case that someone will know if they have had a spell cast upon them. Montor knows.

Attack on Xoria hits for 7 damage.

Montor is adjacent to Xoria, and I think within movement range of everyone else. He is adjacent to the firepit on the opposite side to Xoria.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2010)

To anyone that Vela's skill at stealthiness was successful in deceiving, the dark-skinned woman seemed to appear from nowhere in a blaze of motion. She rushed Montor's back while he was busy with Xoria and lashed out with a hard kick aimed to strike where his spine curved!

(+7 to hit, assuming flanking with Xoria, and 1d3+4 damage)


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 12, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> To anyone that Vela's skill at stealthiness was successful in deceiving, the dark-skinned woman seemed to appear from nowhere in a blaze of motion. She rushed Montor's back while he was busy with Xoria and lashed out with a hard kick aimed to strike where his spine curved!




Xoria scrambles away, taking advantage of the distraction to put distance between herself and the monster before her.  Once she has staggered back a few steps, she turns, unleashing a bolt of blue energy on the creature.

OOC:
Eldritch bolt:
Concentration check to cast 7+d20, against DC 15
To-hit: -2 total (+2, standard ranged attack (not a touch attk) -4 for firing into melee)
Damage: 1d6+4


----------



## Phaezen (Jun 13, 2010)

Cursing under his breath at the turn of events, William loads his improvised sling and sends a stone flying towards the ancient creature

TO the rest of the group he calls out "See if we can take it alive, it might have information"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jun 14, 2010)

Wade was queit for the entire time, he knew his area of expertise was not in speech but in killing. Although he was not happy that it broke down in to fighting he was glad that he was now in a sceneario that he understood perfectly. Wade moves into the shadows quickly, so quickly that he scrapews his shin against a rock and takes in a sharp breath of air. After that unwanted noise he slips into the shadows easily with an instictual nature.

[sblock=skill checks]
Hide& Move Silently:1d20+4=18, 1d20+4=5[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 14, 2010)

For Vela, it is like kicking a bag of sand. Montor Roth's sinewy body is solid, but she has the satisfaction of scuffing some of the bandages and dried flesh.

Xoria backpedals quickly away from the mummified ur-man, launching a dart of energy at his chest, where it dissipates without leaving a mark. From near the door, William casts a slingstone that strikes Montor Roth on the shoulder but barely leaves a mark.

[sblock=OOC]
Vela attack 17+5=22, hot for 1d3+4=6 damage

Xoria Concentration 12+7=19, attack 16-2=14, miss.

William sling attack 16+5=21, hit for 1d4=3 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 15/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

Olmar hesitates, unsure what to do. It seems one of his companions fancies herself a 'noble' and has tried some mind magic without direct provocation. Perhaps she should be the sacrifice Montor carves... Anger rises in him about the futility of this situation.

[sblock=ooc]
Role-playinga bit here. Sorry mfloyd  . I'm sure he will come to his senses soon.

Full-round stoking fury.

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 16 / 18

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 16, 2010)

Montor brings his sickle around in an arc at Vela, but she ducks beneath it, then sweeps her leg round for a counterstrike as Montor poises to jump again. She is just too late, Montor Roth has already left the ground in a supernatural back flip. He lands, spider fashion, halfway up on of the pillars to the right of the room.

[sblock=OOC]
Montor sickle attack on Vela, miss.

Vela gets an AoO on Montor as he jumps away from her (I'm taking the liberty of assuming that you will make AoOs when presented). 

Unarmed strike attack 3+5=8, miss.

Montor is about 10 ft. away from Vela, plus another 10 ft. up a pillar.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Xoria]
You gain an insight into the strange blue flames, having stood near them and seen Montor Roth leap through them.
They do not burn, nor give off heat, but they do feel dry. You think they might be composed of "burning water", a paradoxical magical substance. It would explain why the inside of this building is like a desert tomb, down here in a damp cave system. They may even feed on the moisture in the air the way normal fires feed on the air itself.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> Montor brings his sickle around in an arc at Vela, but she ducks beneath it, then sweeps her leg round for a counterstrike as Montor poises to jump again. She is just too late, Montor Roth has already left the ground in a supernatural back flip. He lands, spider fashion, halfway up on of the pillars to the right of the room.




OOC:  Xoria is trying to cast an illusion.  If it works, here is what people see:

The rough-cut figure of Wade leaps silently from the shadows, trying to catch the mysterious Roth by surprise.  But he misses Roth and lands badly off-balance.  He stands windmilling below Roth, helpless.

The goal here is to get Roth to leap into the space and lose his balance when he encounters no resistance.  Ideally, he lands flat on his face and the rest of the group gets the drop on him.


Phantasmal forces, 1 hex
Mastery level 1 illusion
Mana cost: 1
DC: 6
Roll 1d20+2 (Illusion Mastery 2)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 21, 2010)

Xoria draws in her magical power and focuses. The figure appears as she wishes - perhaps not a perfect likeness of Wade, but realistic nonetheless. Montor sizes the figure up and leaps, passing through the insubstantial image with a guttural noise of surprise/annoyance.

He lands awkwardly, tries to roll to absorb some of the impact but still ends up sprawled on the edge of the fire pit.

[sblock=OOC]
Casting check 16+2=18, success.

Going for a Bluff from Xoria as well, since this is an attempt to entice the enemy into a particular course of action.

Bluff 5+5=10, which beats Montor's pathetic Sense Motive check.

Montor ends up prone, about 10 ft. from vela and Olmar, about 50 ft. from  William and about 30 ft. from Wade and Xoria.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2010)

(OOC - are there any logs or branches in the fire that could be removed safely and used to club him with?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 21, 2010)

OOC: No, the wierd fire doesn't seem to have any kind of fuel - wood, coals etc. in the pit. Other sources of improvised weapons around the room would be a few scattered bones, or chunks of stone from the fallen pillars (of various sizes).


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jun 21, 2010)

Wade was waiting for an opprotunity to arise and now was the time. He takes a run at the large Ur man and attempts to strike him while he is still dazed.

[sblock]
Attack/Damage:1d20+3=14, 1d6+1d6=7[/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen (Jun 21, 2010)

William watches the skirmish unfold then moves forward to take full advantage of his marksmanship skills and lets another rock fly towards the creature.

[sblock=ooc]
William moves within 30 of Montor, then attacks, taking advantage of pointblank shot and precise shot (+1 to hit and damage, no penalty for firinginto melee)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 15/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

_I cannot wait any longer, maybe she is a mind witch, but she helped me escape and at least she is a human..._ Olmar thinks, preparing to get into the action.

[sblock=ooc]
If he can charge Montor, he will do it, 
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4 (-2 Def)

If not:
move action: stoking fury
standard: delay until Montor enters charging distance, then doing a partial charge.

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 16 / 18

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2010)

Vela takes advantage of Montor's moment of vulnerability, leaping up into the air and aiming her leading foot to come down on his misshapen head!

(Unarmed strike +5 to hit (+4 for him being prone), 1d3+4 damage.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 23, 2010)

Montor tries to bat aside Wade's spear but it still sticks into his dead flesh, the impact shivering up the haft and rattling Wade's teeth. William's thrown stone goes awry, and then Olmar rushes in. The ancient Ur-man grins and is poised to whirl away as the big northerner barrels into him, but the grin turns to a loook of surprise as Olmar smashes the pickaxe through Montor Roth's torso. The ancient creature explodes into fragments of dusty bandage and dessicated flesh. Vela appears on the scene but there is nothing for her to do.

[sblock=OOC]
Hell of a time for a critical! Between that and Xoria's trick that was a lucky break, Montor's got pretty hefty stats. Mind you, he knew which way onwards was safe....

Wade's attack hits, thanks to Montor being prone.
William stone throw 11+5-4=12, miss.
Olmar pickaxe attack 20+8=28, hit. Confirm 20+8=28, critical.
Damage 4d6+32= 43.

Montor Roth is destroyed. The flames continue to burn. He leaves behind a shiny-looking sickle and a nice headband.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 23, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 15/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

Olmar growls in triumph, lifting the pick-axe above his head...

"Now it dead?" he asks afterwards toward Xoria.

[sblock=ooc]

ended two encounters with a crit... never happened to me before... 

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 16 / 18

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 23, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> "Now it dead?" he asks afterwards toward Xoria.




"Yes," replies the sorceress, looking downward at the blasted pieces.  She is shaken by the encounter, but tries not to let it show as she bends to examine the headband.

OOC:  Knowledge:  Arcana, History, Geography, Nature all at 8- to learn anything she can about the headband.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

"Next time, we say yes first. Hear what they have to say. Then kill. Sounds good?" Olmar suggests, calming down.

[sblock=ooc]

will convert 3 reserve points during Xoria's examination of the headband.

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 13 / 18

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 24, 2010)

Xoria studies the headband. It is a simple gold circlet, probably worth about 400 gold talents in the bazaars of Zor, but there is Ur lettering around the inside that translates as something like "The First(/Highest), The Last(/Ultimate), The Eternal (/Undying) Master". This doesn't remind Xoria of anything she has been taught.

It has a feel of faint enchantment magic about it, but the magical field is fading quickly and will have dropped to background levels within a minute or so, she estimates.

[sblock=OOC]
Appraise, Decipher Script and Knowledge (arcana) checks performed.

IH seems to lack any kind of detect magic facility, so I'm going to do it like Pathfinder. If you are an arcanist then you can use Spellcraft checks to mimic the effects of _detect magic_ and _identify_ spells, which I have done for that second paragraph.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> "Next time, we say yes first. Hear what they have to say. Then kill. Sounds good?" Olmar suggests, calming down.




"Would you have trusted what he had to say?" asks Xoria absently, trying to think of some way to make use of the residual magic she senses in the band.  

Inwardly, she chides herself, knowing the barbarian is half right.  Had she let the mummy-creature speak, they might have gotten something from it through guile.  She had tried to use magic to solve her problem, and now that opportunity is lost.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2010)

"Done is done," Vela says shortly. "The safest thing to do now is for one of us to try one of the passages. If it leads to freedom, that one can return to tell us. If it leads to death...clearly that will not happen."

She inspects the passages and shakes her head. "There are no marks, no writings to distinguish them. Knowing which was which must have been part of Montor's duties as...whatever he was."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 24, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Just to clarify, there are no exits from this temple/tomb. The ways onwards that Montor was presumably indicating were the two branches of the underground river that led past his island.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Xoria looks again at the blue flame in the pit, then makes her way down to the shale beach.  She casts about, eventually finding a relatively wide, flat stone.  Tearing a strip off her tattered clothing, she knots it tightly, then immerses it in the river.  She sets the soaking rag on the stone and returns to the pit.

She carefully slips the stone and rag into the pit, trying to let the cool flame lap the rag without letting it touch her fingers.

OOC:  She's trying to see if the flame will burn outside the pit, if given a source of water.  The idea is to make a lamp that burns water.  Of course, if this does work, the group will have to be careful to avoid setting the river on fire.  Unless they want to.


----------



## Phaezen (Jun 24, 2010)

William walks to the entrance of the cave and watches Xoria doing her work.

After a short while he calls out to Wade and Olmar "Maybe one of you should take that sickle, would be handy to have a decent weapon if we head the wrong way."

William then turns to searching the chamber to see if he can find any clues or anything useful.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 25, 2010)

William's search of the chamber revelas nothing else. It seems Montor Roth must have led a very spartan "life" down here.

Xoria's experiment with the blue flame works - the "water torch" sheds the same cold blue light as the fire pit.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 25, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> Xoria's experiment with the blue flame works - the "water torch" sheds the same cold blue light as the fire pit.




Xoria nods in satisfaction.  "That's one problem solved," she tells her companions.  "It will burn as long as we keep it wet.  But we can't let the flame touch the river, or it may set the whole thing on fire."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2010)

Vela frowns. "What we need is rope...something we can use to explore one of these passages and still have a way to escape if it's the wrong way."

She looks down at herself and scowls. "We could make our clothes into something workable...but we haven't enough to make a very long one that way."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

"I still have chain." Olmar says, pointing at the steal he wrapped around his body.

[sblock=ooc]


----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 13 / 18

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jun 28, 2010)

Wadee had sat down after his blow and the death of the creature to let the shaking in his teeth settle and to catch his breath. During that time he examined the sickle. It was not a weapon that he knew how to use with any potency but it might be good to have around so he grabbed it and kept it in his left hand since he really didn't have any where else to put it.

Wade walks out of the cave and catches Vela comments, "Well I don't know how well it will hold but boy over in the tomb was wrapped in somtin', maybe that could work?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 1, 2010)

The wrappings on the remains of Montor Roth are dry and crumbly on the outside, but there are enough strands that Wade can splice them together into a fairly strong rope, which ends up about 400 ft. in length. The creature within the bandages is an emaciated ur-man, its skin so dry and taut it is practically a skeleton. 

The rope is probably not long enough to allow for extensive exploration of the tunnels, but will at least mean that a preliminary search can be made safely (you hope).

[sblock=OOC]
Wade Use Rope (or Profession Sailor) 16+7=23
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 10, 2010)

Using the rope made from the wrappings of Montor Roth, the group explore the first few hundred metres of the two river tunnels. A short way down the left hand tunnel are Ur-man glyphs that Xoria interprets as some kind of warning. The right-hand tunnel has no such marking.

[sblock=OOC]
Xoria can access the residual magic in the headband to grant her up to three extra points of mana, although these are one-use only.

The sickle is classed as "magic" as far as overcoming damage reduction is concerned, but if it has any other powers they remain locked for now.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2010)

"The right tunnel then," Vela says, though she feels it's probably self-evident. Still, with these outlanders, who can say what was passing through their heads? They came up with strange thoughts and words sometimes...moments of lunatic brilliance, scattered between imbecile musings.

She starts hauling the boat back out, so they can re-align it back into the right-hand passage. As she does, she asks something that she'd never thought necessary to ask before. The first sign that she was acclimating to the notion of freedom.

"What gods watch over these lands? The lands beyond these caves, I mean. That is where you come from, is it not?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 11, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> "What gods watch over these lands? The lands beyond these caves, I mean. That is where you come from, is it not?"




OOC:  Knowledge Religion, Geography, both at 8.  Has Xoria worked out where she thinks the group is?  Or, does she know what gods the Ur-Men worship?


----------



## Phaezen (Jul 12, 2010)

William glances at Vela "surely the right hand passage would lead to the Ur-men city?  Why would they post warnings on the route to their city?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 12, 2010)

[sblock=Xoria]
Xoria has never heard the Ur-men mention gods, nor seen them display any kind of religious behaviour.

As far as location goes: The known lands border a vast inland sea known variously as the Inner Sea, The Earthbound Sea and the Sea of the Weeping Moon. The city of Zor lies on the northern shore, with Olmar's lands beyond that. To the east are Wade's home islands, the forests of William's home and beyond that Vela's mysterious homeland and the Empire of Jade.

The Ur-men prey on all the lands bordering the Inner Sea, and it is thought that their homeland lies on one or more of its many islands. Since all the slaves report having been bought in by ship, this seems likely. To get a better idea, however, you'd need to get a look at the world outside these caves.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 12, 2010)

"We are probably on one of the Ur-Men's islands," observes Xoria.  "Though I don't know what gods they would claim.  The Ur-Men seem to pay their gods little mind, so perhaps we can do the same."

She wonders idly where Montor Roth might have fit in this alien worldview.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2010)

"I have no wish to imitate the 'ur-men,' in any way," Vela says stubbornly. "When we find more people, I will ask further."

She looks back at William. "They wouldn't. But if one passage leads to danger and death, as the monster said, then it makes sense that they would put warnings along the way."

"I don't think either leads to an ur-man city. If they did, Montor Roth would not be so...forgotton. I think it has been long ages since any ur-man has passed this place."

"We will see."


----------



## Phaezen (Jul 15, 2010)

"If you say so lady" William notes, before somewhat reluctantly getting on the boat, sling ready for trouble.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

"We move now! NO good waiting just here until we die of thirst." Olmar confirms, moving back to the boat.

[sblock=ooc]


----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 13 / 18

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Xoria carefully makes her way into the boat, her eyes shifting uncomfortably from the flame she is holding to the now strangely flammable river around them.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 20, 2010)

On the move again, the skiff and the five escapees travels on down through water-logged tunnels somewhere beneath the earth. As before, Olmar provides the muscle and Wade provides the expertise, the rest helping as best they can. The eerie blue light of Xoria's burning water torch flickers off the unworked stone of the tunnel walls, and there are no more Ur-man runes to be seen. 

And then, after half an hour; light ahead. A bright pin-prick of white light that grows larger as you approach. A faint breeze and the smell of fresh air and greenery. Freedom!

You pass by rocks streaked with bat guano as the tunnel grows taller. Then, with the exit in sight, SHLOOP!

A long sticky tongue shoots down from the ceiling and attaches itself to Xoria. She is hoisted 10 ft. into the air. By the light of her torch you see a creature clinging to the wall of the cave, near the ceiling some 30 ft. above. Like a cross between a spider and a crustacean, the thing holds on with multiple legs whilst its long tongue draws Xoria ever closer to a pair of pincers.

[sblock=Wade and Xoria]
This thing is a cave fisher, a fairly stupid animal that has just performed its one trick. They have quite tough carapaces, though, and there are usually more.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Situation is this:

Creature - 30 ft. above you.
Xoria, held by tongue, 10 ft. above skiff, 20 ft. below creature. She can use arms and legs freely, and is still holding the torch.
Skiff - moving slowly in a current towards the cave exit.

Vela is the first to notice and gets a surprise round action (Shay, you may as well post two rounds worth as Vela goes first in the next round too). Everyone else acts when you post, as before. 
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Xoria screams and flails desperately, barely retaining the presence of mind to hold onto the torch.

OOC:  Not an action, just flavor.  Knowl. Nature roll (8) to know if these things have any natural enemies?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 20, 2010)

[sblock=Xoria]
Not usually; these things tend to be the top of a food chain.
[/sblock]

[sblock=picture]





[/sblock]

[sblock=And, disturbingly...]




[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2010)

(hmm! 10 feet up is quite a bit for a jump check...any indication of how hard it would be to climb up the wall to get to ether Xoria, or the fisher?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 20, 2010)

OOC: The wall is craggy rock, so the DC wouldn't be too high, reckon about 12.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 24, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

Olmar tries to jump up and grab Xoria. Maybe their combined weight will bring them down.

[sblock=ooc]
Athletics +7

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 13 / 18

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2010)

Realizing at once that she cannot jump high enough to grab the young wizardess, Vela instead leaps sideways, to the rough, craggy wall of the passage. Her hands and feet are sure; she finds crevices, knobs and projections, and uses each to propel her higher. All the while she glances over her shoulder, keeping an eye on Xoria to make sure that she knows when she is close enough to make the leap.

(Climb check: 21! Roll Lookup )


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 26, 2010)

Olmar leaps up and grabs hold of Xoria's ankles. The cave fisher's tongue stretches slightly under the increased weight, and the rate at which it is hauling in declines.

Vela jumps across to the wall and nimble climbs up until she is level with the sorceress and Olmar.

Meanwhile, in order to jump up Olmar has abandoned the pole for the skiff, which is floating slowly downstream with no-one in control, and it main means of propulsion lying in the water a few feet away.

[sblock=OOC]
Jump check for Olmar 5+7=12. He should have reach of about 8 ft., so only needs to clear a 2 ft. high jump (DC 8) to grab hold. Xoria doesn't unstick.

It's not clear if Vela gets her combat speed bonus in this situation, but it _is_ combat, so her standard climbing rate becomes 10 ft. per round, which seems to befit the character.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> Olmar leaps up and grabs hold of Xoria's ankles. The cave fisher's tongue stretches slightly under the increased weight, and the rate at which it is hauling in declines.




Xoria gasps as the weight of the barbarian suddenly yanks her legs, seeming as if it might tear her in two.  But the shock snaps her out of her terror.

Realizing she is still holding the burning water lamp, she drops it into the boat, stiil afraid of the unknown consequences of igniting the river.  Then, focusing her power, she touches a hand to the creature's slimy tongue.

[sblock]
OOC:  Not sure if this counts as one action or two. (Move action or a standard action to drop the lamp in the boat?)  But if she is still tied up on her next action, she'll cast the spell then:

Sensory Deception:  Trying to make the creature's tongue feel like she is burning it.
Mastery level 1 illusion
Mana cost: 1
DC: 6
Roll 1d20+2 (Illusion Mastery 2)

Also:  I believe my mana pool sits at 7 out of 12 prior to the casting of this spell.  Does that jibe with your count?
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 27, 2010)

The water-torch thumps down in the boat, narrowly missing both Wade and William. Xoria summons up the magical energies and feels the power discharge through her, but the cave fisher either has no sense in its tongue, or is too stupid to be affected by illusions, as there is no change, except that Xoria is hoisted yet higher, closer to the creature's pincers. A few more seconds and it will have her in its grasp.

[sblock=OOC]
I think dropping things is usually a free action, plus probably need a Concentration check to cast under these circumstances (grappled by a sticky tongue, 10 ft. above an underground river, with a barbarian hanging from your legs).

Concentration 11+7=18, success.
Channelling 6+2=8, success.
But no obvious effect from spell.

I have 9 mana recorded, but perhaps I've missed some from failed Channeling checks?

Technically, Wade and William are yet to act before the cave fisher "moves" its tongue again, above is more for effect.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen (Jul 29, 2010)

William grabs his sling, watching the armoured monstrosity looking for a weak spot in it's defences.

[sblock=ooc]
Full round aim to build some aiming tokens
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 30, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]


> Full round aim to build some aiming tokens




Please, take your time.  The thing chews with its mouth open, so you'll have a *great* shot when it starts eating Xoria! 

Seriously, just a heads-up that I'll be traveling next week and may be slow to respond.  Doc, if it holds things up, feel free to NPC Xoria.  At this point she'll probably just try an eldritch bolt anyway.

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 30, 2010)

See this thread


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, so situation is this:

Xoria hangs from the tongue of the cave fisher, Olmar hangs from the legs of Xoria. Vela is on the cave wall, about level with Xoria and Olmar, she could climb up to the cave fisher in another round, in about the same time it will take the fisher to reel in its catch.

William is taking aim with his sling, Wade is keeping the skiff steady as best he can.

Next up is Vela.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2010)

(OOC - Okay, if Vela climbs up to the level of the fisher, can she attack it normally? Or would there be special circumstances, since she's scaling a wall to get to it? Just trying to decide if I'm better off trying to pull Xoria down, or actually attack the beast itself.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 13, 2010)

OOC: You'd still count as climbing (lose your Dex bonus to defence), although if you can think of any stunts to pull they might help, otherwise no penalty to attack, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2010)

(hee...okay, what I'd like to do is climb up to the monster, then jump over to it and grapple it...thus holding onto it. Then I'll make grapple checks each round to do damage...and possibly to keep my grip.  And if it can't support that much weight, then I'll ride it down like Slim Pickens rode the nuke! Eeeeee-haw!)

(...ahem. Just tell me what to roll, or if the plan won't work. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 15, 2010)

OOC: As its an acrobatic maneuvre to get up and onto the back of the fisher, I'd say a *Tumble* check, followed by a *touch at*tack to grapple. 

You can take up to -2 penalty on Tumble to gain a +1 bonus to attack, up to a maximum of -10 to Tumble. Also, you can use your resultant Tumble roll to evade any AoOs made by the fisher.

Then we'll see what happens...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2010)

(Rolling first! Taking -4 to Tumble for +2 attack.)

(Tumble: 21, Touch attack 13)
Roll Lookup

Realizing that the sorceress who had been so useful was out of time, Vela let loose a hoarse shout of challenge, and launched herself off the cavern wall, arching her back and turning in midair to grab the nearly-sessile creature as she hit it and wedge her fingers and toes into the knobs and folds of its thick hide!


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 31, 2010)

The cave fisher's feet skid and skitter in the rock wall as Vela adds her weight to the pile. It almosy manages to hold on, but a well-aimed slingstone from William hits it in one of its compound eyes and, with a chittering hiss it loses its grip.

Fisher, Vela, Olmar and Xoria all plunge into the chill waters below with an almighty splash. Wade just magaes to keep the skiff from tipping over.

Olmar and Vela bob to the surface. The cave fisher, too, begins to thrash towards a cave wall. Xoria, however, is trapped beneath the creature, still entangled in its tongue. 

[sblock=OOC]
William's sling attack hits for 3 damage.
Swim check for Olmar 20+7=27, success
Swim check for Vela 20+6=26, success
Swim check for Xoria 3-1=2. Xoria is currently holding her breath 1/32 rounds
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2010)

Defense 12 (FF12), HP 18/18, F +4,R+3,W+3; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4

Olmar dives with powerful strokes and tries to find and grab Xoria, to lift her back into the boat.

[sblock=ooc]
Athletics +7

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 13 / 18

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+3 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+4 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 3, 2010)

Olmar dives down and wrests Xoria from the sticky tongue of the creature. In short order, Vela reaches the skiff, followed by Olmar dragging Xoria. The fisher, meanwhile, has made it back to the cave wall but by now the skiff has passed it by and is out of danger from any further attack.

A few moments later, and the skiff passes out into daylight. The river flows lazily into shallows where Wade beaches the skiff on a grassy sward. The river continues over a drop as a waterfall, but the current is slow enough that this presents no danger of sweeping everyone over.

The noonday sun warms you as you look out over the tops of unfamiliar trees. Beyond, perhaps 5-6 miles away, the sea, glittering in the clear light. On the edge of the sea, where the trees have been cleared, a city (or at least a large town), fenced by a wooden stockade. Wagons can be seen trailing along a road towards the largest of three gates.

[sblock=OOC]
Athletics 5+7=12, swim okay.
Olamr wins an opposed Strength check with the sticky tongue for possession of the sorceress (a sentence you are unlikely to see outside of an FRPG)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Other OOC]
Oh, having fought your way through the various perils of escaping the salt mines of the Ur-men - ur-man guards, Kane and his bullies, Montor Roth and the cave fisher, you are now: *Level 2*
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 3, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> Olmar dives down and wrests Xoria from the sticky tongue of the creature. In short order, Vela reaches the skiff, followed by Olmar dragging Xoria. The fisher, meanwhile, has made it back to the cave wall but by now the skiff has passed it by and is out of danger from any further attack.




Xoria drops wetly to the bottom of the skiff, coughing uncontrollably.  At last the spasms die down and she looks at Olmar, no trace of her customary aristocratic pride in her features.

"Thank you," she tells him.



> A few moments later, and the skiff passes out into daylight. The river flows lazily into shallows where Wade beaches the skiff on a grassy sward. The river continues over a drop as a waterfall, but the current is slow enough that this presents no danger of sweeping everyone over.
> 
> The noonday sun warms you as you look out over the tops of unfamiliar trees. Beyond, perhaps 5-6 miles away, the sea, glittering in the clear light. On the edge of the sea, where the trees have been cleared, a city (or at least a large town), fenced by a wooden stockade. Wagons can be seen trailing along a road towards the largest of three gates.




Xoria weakly disembarks from the boat and eyes the city, trying to formulate a course of action.

[sblock=OOC]


> Athletics 5+7=12, swim okay.
> Olamr wins an opposed Strength check with the sticky tongue for possession of the sorceress (a sentence you are unlikely to see outside of an FRPG)




God, I hope so!

The wagons on the trail -- Xoria was expecting a caravan to leave the salt mine that night, right?  Is the timing such that they could be the caravan, or is that still to come?



> Oh, having fought your way through the various perils of escaping the salt mines of the Ur-men - ur-man guards, Kane and his bullies, Montor Roth and the cave fisher, you are now: *Level 2*




Cool!  So, we should enter updates to our character sheets?  What kind of deadline are you looking to have that done, and how do you want changes pointed out to you (other than just marking them on the sheet)?

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

Olmar looks up to the biggest city he has ever seen... what isn't saying much. He looks at the others and asks "You know city?"

[sblock=ooc]
Everything is updated

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/11; DR 1d4
> 
> Olmar looks up to the biggest city he has ever seen... what isn't saying much. He looks at the others and asks "You know city?"




"Not this city," answers Xoria, leaning tiredly against a rock.  She sighs.  "There is supposed to be a caravan leaving the mine camp tonight, unless the earthquake made them change their minds.  So the city guards will know to look for us by morning.  If we're going to get into the city, it has to be before then."

The sorceress shakes her head.  "I don't know how the Ur-men treat humans in their city.  But I think we're on an island here, so we're going to have to take a boat one way or another.  And the city's the only place we know we can find one."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 7, 2010)

*OOC:*



Re: Levelling up. You can, if you like, include a "Level 2 Increases" sblock with your character sheet, helps keep track of changes. No particular time limit, just as soon as poss.

Re: caravan and timing - yes, you think it's still the same day so if the caravan travels it will be tonight.

The drop down into the forest doesn't look too difficult to descend.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 17, 2010)

Just bumping this. You can rest here and try the city the next day, or push on and try to reach it by nightfall (or any other plan you may have). Let me know your choice and I'll move along.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2010)

ooc: I thought it was consensus that we press on to reach the city before the caravan.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: I thought it was consensus that we press on to reach the city before the caravan.




OOC:  I'm not sure we hit consensus, but that did seem to be where things were headed.  We need a plan for entering the city, as the guards may be suspicious if a bunch of nearly-naked humans show up.  Xoria has a plan, but I thought I'd give other characters a chance to sound off before forwarding it.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2010)

An island. In the water. Vela shook her head to herself. The idea of places where there was nothing but water with bits of land floating in it was still as alien to her as men wearing entire suits of metal. It was inconceivable, but irrefutable. She accepted it with the calm resignation of one who's view of the world has already been utterly destroyed.

"We should avoid the city," Vela said in a low voice. "It will be hard to hide this many of us with so many eyes looking...and if they see us, they'll make us slaves again. We should find the place where land and water meet, then follow it. Sooner or later, we will find a place with a boat that is not in a city."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"Wise words. Only evil and deception come from big cities. Know how to survive on my own. We should find village. They are safer." Olmarnods at the desert woman's words.

[sblock=ooc]

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> "Wise words. Only evil and deception come from big cities. Know how to survive on my own. We should find village. They are safer." Olmarnods at the desert woman's words.




"I don't know if that will work," objects Xoria, .  "We may be a long way from the mainland.  We have to find a sturdy enough boat to make the trip, and we need provisions for it.  And if we can make it into the city, it may be harder for the Ur-Men to find us there.  In the countryside, we'll stand out."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4



mfloyd3 said:


> "I don't know if that will work," objects Xoria, .   "We may be a long way from the mainland.  We have to find a sturdy  enough boat to make the trip, and we need provisions for it.  And if we  can make it into the city, it may be harder for the Ur-Men to find us  there.  In the countryside, we'll stand out."




"Well, boat is needed. But we can fish on the way and gather berries and fruits at the coast. Maybe city will hide some of us, but not all. Some of us stand out in city." Olmarnods estimates the words.

[sblock=ooc]

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4
> 
> "Well, boat is needed. But we can fish on the way and gather berries and fruits at the coast. Maybe city will hide some of us, but not all. Some of us stand out in city." Olmarnods estimates the words.




Xoria hesitates, and turns to Wade, wondering what insight the sailor can offer.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 24, 2010)

OOC: Last post from Frozen Messiah (Wade) was in June - I'll wait a few more days then NPC him if necessary.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 28, 2010)

Wade frowns.

"I'm good," he says, "but I don't reckon our chances ta make it across open ocean in a coastal fishin' smack, assumin' we find one. When the stars come out I might be able to tell where we are, an' if we need a boat at all."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Xoria processes the sailor's uncertainty a moment.  "If we go now," she says, "I think I can get us into the city.  If it turns out that what we need is not there, we can likely leave without much trouble.  But if we wait until nightfall, and the caravan comes, the gates are closed to us."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"More afraid gates closed to us for the way out, once caravan arrived. You cannot survive in city on your own. You have to meet and trust strangers." Olmar is still hesitant to enter..

[sblock=ooc]

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 2, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4
> 
> "More afraid gates closed to us for the way out, once caravan arrived. You cannot survive in city on your own. You have to meet and trust strangers." Olmar is still hesitant to enter..




Xoria tries one last time.  "It is possible that the only way to get home is on a ship, and the only ships in this land that can make the trip are in a city.  This may be our last chance to get into a city.  I would rather die than lose my only chance at freedom to fear."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 3, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"I heard your words, you mine. We should make a vote. Enter the city or not. I vote for staying out." Olmar says and looks at the others.

[sblock=OOC]
If the others vote to enter, Olmar will join them anyway.

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2010)

Vela gazed for a long moment at Wade and Xoria, weighing them both in her thoughts.

"Lets proceed towards the city for now, and find this caravan. If night comes before we reach it, then Wade can tell us what kind of boat we need. If it does not, then when we are closer to the city, we will be able to tell more about it and how dangerous it may be from closer. Then we can decide at that point whether or not to enter the gates with the caravan, or not."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 4, 2010)

It takes the better part of the day to slog through the jungle between the falls and the city, but wherever you are, the days here are long and it is still light when you reach the edge of the settlement (up close, the term "city" seems a bit too grand).

Land has been cleared for about half a mile around it and converted into farmland. The port is surrounded by a wooden palisade, with watchtowers over the gate and interspersed along the perimeter. 

The gates are currently open, and a surprising amount of traffic is passing through, mostly heading inside. There is a large caravan, perhaps the one you saw earlier, comprised of ten flat-bed wagons with something piled under tarpaulins. Each wagon is pulled by a huge ox-like creature and driven by a human slave. Two ur-man guards walk alongside each wagon.

However, there are work-gangs of human slaves also being herded back into the city by ur-man overseers, and you also notice some humans who are evidently not slaves, or, if they don't actually have freedom still dress and act like ordinary townsfolk. 

The volume of traffic heading through the gates has bought things to a standstill.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"I see the caravan we wated to avoid near. Ur-Men on charge of human slaves. And some 'civilized' people who are fine with other humans being slave to these things. City is no good place." Olmar quietly judges the situation.

[sblock=OOC]
If the others vote to enter, Olmar will join them anyway.

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2010)

"We could pretend to be slaves," Vela says as she watches. "They are so common that, as long as they look busy, no one sees them. Or we could steal clothes like the free ones wear."

"Xoria, you speak the ur-men's tongue, yes? You could communicate with them, if we were spoken to?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> "Xoria, you speak the ur-men's tongue, yes? You could communicate with them, if we were spoken to?"




"Yes," replies the sorceress.  "In fact, I was thinking of disguising myself as an ur-man and herding the rest of you into the city."  She is surprising offhand in describing her bizarre plan.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"Madness! You not look like Ur-Men. You  not sound like Ur-Men. Have you disguise magic?" Olmar asks, not keen to 'play' slave.

[sblock=OOC]
If the others vote to enter, Olmar will join them anyway.

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> "Madness! You not look like Ur-Men. You  not sound like Ur-Men. Have you disguise magic?" Olmar asks, not keen to 'play' slave.




"I have," Xoria replies.  She reflects again on their encounter with Montor Roth.  "Though if we can enter without using it, perhaps that would be safest."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2010)

"We don't know enough," Vela decides. "We need to learn more. If we go up the road and lie and wait, we can snatch the next free human that passes, and take him some distance away. They will be more familiar with this city and this land than we are. We question whoever it is, then tie them loosely enough that they can squirm free after some time passes. Then we use that time to find and steal a suitable boat."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 17, 2010)

"That seems like a good plan," concedes Xoria.  She looks to the others to see if they concur.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"Yes, sounds much better." Olmar confirms the plan.

[sblock=OOC]

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 19, 2010)

Heading up the road into a rocky defile within the forest, you find the perfect spot for an ambush and, after waiting patiently, you see one of the well-dressed humans heading up the road - away from the city, and it looks like he is searching for something in the road.

Olmar, Vela and Wade rush him and drag him off into the trees - he doesn't seem to be much use in a fight and the process is easy.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 23, 2010)

Xoria stands over the hapless captive's prone figure, somehow managing to look imperious despite her rags.  She regards him with a piercing gaze.

"Your name, dog," she demands, in the Ur-tongue.

OOC:  Intimidate check at +7


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

Olmar easily keeps his hold on the smaller man.

[sblock=OOC]

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 26, 2010)

"C-Clem," says the man. "Please don't hurt me, I'm only a simple trader, I've nothing of value!"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 28, 2010)

"What were you doing on the road?" asks Xoria.  "What were you looking for?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2010)

_A simple trader,_ Vela thinks. _Not a slave._

"Answer her," the desert-born warrior advises. "Then tell us of the ur-men in the city, and why you are not a slave."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 28, 2010)

Clem looks between the two fierce and tatterdemalion women confronting him and swallows nervously.

"My m-master lost his purse," he says, "so he sent me back on our trail to look for it." He turns to Vela and gives a short humourless laugh. "Not a slave in name, perhaps," he says, "Call it a gilded cage. The ur-men have no head for business, they need humans to do their buying and selling, men like my master, Grand Merchant Thorsil. But there are many rules that say what we can do, where we can go, when we can travel. I'll probably get into trouble for talking to you if anyone finds out."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"You already in trouble, weak man." Olmar says menacingly.

[sblock=OOC]

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2010)

"But," Vela adds, "There is a way out of the trouble. We have need of a boat that will carry us over the water to a land that the ur-men do not rule. You will help us, yes? Perhaps you too can be free."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 1, 2010)

Clem gives a humourless laugh again.

"Do I have much choice?" he says. "I'm in trouble either way. What do you want me to do?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 3, 2010)

"What seaworthy ships are in harbor?" asks Xoria.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 4, 2010)

"There are at least six," says Clem. "As aide to a Master Merchant I've got a full manifest, but it's back in my scribing cell. We could stow away, but it depends where you wanted to go."

"Stow away?" says Wade. "Aye, we could, but if dere's a one or two masted ship down there I could sail 'er meself. With a bit o' help from dese lubbers 'ere."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2010)

"We're going to need new clothes too," Vela mentions. "So we can move in the city freely."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 4, 2010)

"I can do that!" says Clem, getting into the swing of things. "I could go and fetch some, meet you back here?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> "I can do that!" says Clem, getting into the swing of things. "I could go and fetch some, meet you back here?"




The look Xoria gives the hapless scribe makes clear any further suggestions that require her trust may lead him to the loss of a limb.

"We will go in together, as a work gang," she says.  "You will help us procure clothing once we are inside."

She looks to her comrades.  "Is this our plan, then?" she asks.  "Steal a small vessel for ourselves?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

Olmar still holds the man, waiting for a signal to release him.

[sblock=OOC]
Still here, but not sure what to ask.

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 5, 2010)

Clem withers under the force of Xoria's glare, and looks nervously up at Olmar.

"R-right, of course," he stammers. "Er... w-what do I do?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2010)

Ve/a nodded. "I'm open to other ideas, but the longer we wait this close to the city, the more danger there is of being found. Inside the city, most of us will need a safe place to hide. Who will go with Clem?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 6, 2010)

"Clem," asks Xoria.  "Would it arouse the guards' suspicions if an Ur-man leading a work gang came from the mine?  The story would be that the earthquake damaged some wagons, and the gang is there to pick up parts to make repairs."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 7, 2010)

Clem wrinkles his nose in disgust.

"The Ur-men do as they please, they don't seem to answer to one another. I'm not even sure they have a leader of any kind. So, no, no suspicion. But you won't be able to get one to cooperate."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Xoria ignores this.

"I would prefer we not separate, and this plan gets us into the city as a group.  Are we agreed?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"You disguise as Ur-Man? What do if guards are not fooled?"

[sblock=OOC]

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> "You disguise as Ur-Man? What do if guards are not fooled?"




Xoria looks at the barbarian evenly.  "Do you have a safer plan?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 9, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"Cannot we enter city as humans? The more disguises and lies, the more chances at least one gets discovered."

[sblock=OOC]

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Xoria looks at Clem, eyeing him carefully to determine whether she can trust his response.  "Could we get past the guards as an unattended group of slaves?  Or with one well-dressed slave acting as an overseer?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 9, 2010)

Clem furrows his brow as he sizes up the appearance of the group.

"You look too.. um... to be unattended slaves, but the Ur-men wouldn't bother if they thought you were part of a work party, or something. As long_ somebody_ looked like they were in charge, no-one would look twice."

[sblock=Xoria]
He seems to be honest.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 9, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"Sounds much better. You like to be the one in charge?" Olmar asks in Xoria's direction.

[sblock=OOC]

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Xoria eyes Clem a moment, sizing him up.

OOC:  Could she wear his clothing?  Make herself look like a well-dressed human, and have him strip down and act as a slave?


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 10, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Clem's clother are fairly mannish and maybe not quite Xoria's size and shape, but it could be done.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Xoria looks at Clem, expressionless.  "Strip to your underclothes," she instructs.  "Then roll in the dirt.  You'll go in as one of us."

OOC:  Xoria will dress in his clothes after he takes them off.  When the time comes, it's Disguise roll at +9 (including +2 synergy 2/Bluff), +7 Bluff


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 10, 2010)

*OOC:*


ooc: Can you take your time (20) for the disguise check? Better save than sorry.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> ooc: Can you take your time (20) for the disguise check? Better save than sorry.




OOC:  Yes, thanks, take 20.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 11, 2010)

"What?! I... but...," says Clem, but one look at his predicament convinces him to comply.

Later...

A small gang of slaves led by a fierce-eyed woman in the clothing of a minor bureaucrat approaches the gates of the port town. The traffic situation has mostly resolved itself and they are the last to appoach the gates. Two Ur-men guards lean lazily on their halberds and watch the group with their small black Ur-man eyes.

"You've let it late," says one in its scratchy voice. "Curfew'z due zoon."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 11, 2010)

"This one drags his feet," grumbles the bureaucrat, gesturing disdainfully to the largest of the slaves.  "I'll have them in by curfew."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 12, 2010)

The ur-men glance over the slaves with a hint of disgust and motion the group into the town. A short distance in, Clem looks around carefully.

"We need to get off the streets before sundown," he says. "I've got rooms in Gold Quarter that we can use." He glances at Xoria in his clothes. "Um.. mistress," he adds.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 12, 2010)

"No good," answers Xoria, clearly thinking she does not want Clem around people who might know him.

She checks the pockets of the young man's tunic.

OOC:  Has he got any money?  She is thinking of trying to find an inn.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 15, 2010)

Clem has (had) a drawstring purse containing 20 gold, 11 silver and 8 copper coins of various provenance (including City State of Zor and the Vlesk Trading Guild) and five different keys.

"But, I thought you wanted nautical charts," whispers Clem. He glances about him and moves closer to Xoria, picking meaningfully at his underclothes. "Look, there are only three places you'd find people looking like us within the city walls. Over there, in the slave pens where the Urs guard the workers from fields and mine. In the private slave pens of wealthy citizens, or amongst the wretches down on the Foreshore."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 15, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"You live in wretches then? This only place you can get 'nautical charts'?" Olmar asks.

[sblock=OOC]

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 15, 2010)

Clem looks at Olmar with disgust plain on his face.

"No I do not!" he says, then, more quietly, "Farshore is where the dregs of humanity live. Slaves who have run away and found they have nowhere to go, who are so worthless the Ur-men don't bother hunting them down. Drunks and cripples who'd knife you for a copper penny."

After he has calmed down, he adds "As for charts, I suppose they'd have them onboard ship, or in the compound of any other Master Merchant."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 15, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"Then why you wanted to lead us to your home, where we would stand out? Add that charts are also on ship." Olmar asks.

[sblock=OOC]

Bad grammar doesn't make you dumb 

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 15, 2010)

"No no, nothing like that!" says Clem with alarm, stepping behind Xoria. "My master has slaves such as you in his compound, it wouldn't look odd at all."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Xoria eyes the enormous barbarian before her, and then turns to look at the cowering clerk.

"Clem," she explains with surprising gentleness.  "You have to understand that if you lead us into a place where we are recognized, where people will try to stop us, we are going to kill you.  Even if it is the last thing any of us does.  With that in mind, are you sure that your rooms in the Gold Quarter are the best place for us to go?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2010)

During the conversation, Vela moved quietly to keep watch for anyone approaching who might overhear the conversation. A breeze curled lazily through the alley they'd ducked down and tousled her stiff, short hair. She sniffed at it and frowned.

"He's right...we should get off the streets. But not his room. Going there means he has power again. Power he cannot be trusted with. He will be rewarded for betraying us."

"We should buy a ship if we can...steal it if we cannot. I do not want to spend a night in this cursed city."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 16, 2010)

Clem licks his lips. 

"Th.. the docks then," he says, pointing down the street, where swaying masts can be seen above the rooftops. "That way."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> Clem licks his lips.
> 
> "Th.. the docks then," he says, pointing down the street, where swaying masts can be seen above the rooftops. "That way."




Xoria gestures for the group to fall in, taking her role as "leader" at the back of the pack. 

"Wade," she instructs.  "We'll move along the docks together.  When you see a ship we can use, point it out."

OOC:  Xoria will keep the group moving quickly, assuming they comply, to make it look like they are trying to get somewhere before curfew.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 17, 2010)

There are plenty of vessels moored in the harbour, some tied to the jetties and others at anchor out in the deeper harbour waters. Wade quickly rejects many as too small for useful ocean travel, or too large to sail without a crew. Eventually he narrows it down to two similar single masted ships, one (The Kestrel) moored at a jetty and the other (name uncertain, but with a harpy for a figurehead) anchored out in the harbour.

"Either o' dem be doin' us," says Wade. "We could take the Kestrel easy, but maybe risk gettin' _them_ on ter us," he jerks a thumb towards an Ur-man patrol on the harbour front. "Or we get our hands on a jolly-boat and do a bit of water-rattin' on that 'un out dere, but it bain't be so easy fer landlubbers."

Both ships, as far as you can see, have a few men on deck, and lights in the lower decks and aftcastle.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 19, 2010)

"I think we'd do better taking the one out there," answers Xoria, pointing to the ship with the harpy figurehead.  "We don't want to risk any interruptions."

She looks at Clem.  "You're not going to give us away," Xoria says evenly.  It is not a question.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 23, 2010)

"Hey, I'm one of you now," replies Clem. Apart from Xoria, wearing Clem's clothes, the group is covered in dried blood and muck, in tattered filthy rags, bodies lean but toned from months of hard labour. Clem, in his clean underclothes, looks thin and pasty.

The group finds a small rowing boat and lurk beneath a jetty until darkness falls. As luck would have it, the night is overcast.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 23, 2010)

"How do you think we should take the ship?" Xoria asks the others in a whisper, as they make their way out.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 23, 2010)

Vela pointed at the anchor chain, held taut off the ship's bow by the tide.

"Get close to that. We can climb it to the ship, and it will be hard to see from the top."

She pursed her lips and added, "Or if not, the back of the ship could work, but it will be harder to climb."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 24, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

Olmar looks around for people on land who could see them climbing the ship.

[sblock=OOC]

spot +7

----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 25, 2010)

There are a two patrols consisting of two Ur-men each, patrolling the harbour front. You know that the Ur-men have better than human sight in darkness, but that they cannot see in total darkness.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 25, 2010)

OOC:  Is the anchor chain visible from the shore?  Where could we board the ship out of sight of the Urs?


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 26, 2010)

OOC: The ship is roughly broadside to the shore, but the anchor chain is on the far side. The other ships moored at the jetties are enough to provide adequate cover against prying eyes from the waterfront. All you'd need to worry about is being spotted by those on board ship....


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 26, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"I not stealthy. If the men on boat see us, they will call for help. Patrols will hear."  Olmar says.

[sblock=OOC]


----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 27, 2010)

"Once we capture the ship, how long will it take to make it ready to sail?" Vela asked Wade. "And about how long will it take for guards to reach the ship, if they do manage to call for help?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 30, 2010)

"Since I ain't got a well-trained crew of old salts, we ain't goin' ta get dat t'ing movin' quick," says Wade. "Asides, she depends on the wind, and dem Ur'men've got galleys. We'd outrun 'em in da long run, but could be dey'd catch us in the short."

"They may not do anything," says Clem. "The Ur-men don't care if humans fight amongst themselves, only if an Ur-man or property gets damaged."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 30, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"How can we sure boat is not owned by an Ur-Man?"  Olmar asks, thinking he was right not wanting to enter the city.

[sblock=OOC]


----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 30, 2010)

Clem glances at Wade, who shrugs.

"We... can't," he says. "Unless we check the port manifests, but to get some of those now would almost certainly involve tangling with Ur-men."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 30, 2010)

"We don't want to land again now, in any case," says Xoria.  "We may already be past curfew.  We'll just have to take the ship."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 2, 2010)

In the dead of night, Wade stealthily rows the jolly-boat out across the black waters of the harbour towards the anchored ship, oars barely making a sound. A lantern shines on the masthead, but otherwise all seems quiet as he brings the boat alongside the anchor chain.

"I reckon me and you up first," he whispers to Vela, "so da big guy don't wake no-one" indicating Olmar, "and it ain't no fight for a sorceress."

[sblock=OOC]
Move Silently check made for Wade 15+8=23

I reckon he might regret saying that last comment...
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 2, 2010)

Vela nods approval at Wade and puts a hand on the anchor chain, shifting it just a little to test how it reacts to force on it. The heavy, weathered iron links barely move at all. Encouraged, Vela carefully hooks the toes of one foot, then the other, into the holes of the links and starts climbing in smooth, sure motions.

Abruptly however her weight overcomes the friction between the hoops of metal, and some slack in the line allows the whole column to settle slightly, coaxing a groan of scraping iron and a slosh of water!

(OOC - Can I use Invisible Castle from now on? Seriosly, I have the worst luck with Enworld's roller.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 2, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Can I use Invisible Castle from now on? Seriosly, I have the worst luck with Enworld's roller.)




Be my guest. I don't like the fact that you have to post before you discover the results with the ENworld roller.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 3, 2010)

Xoria listens breathlessly, waiting for the sound of footsteps on the deck.

OOC:  Listen check (+4).  If she hears footsteps approaching, she is planning to create a distraction.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 3, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

Olmar listens, his eyes searching for a weapon...

[sblock=OOC]

Listen +7 (is this a free action?)

Do we have any weapon with us?

If not, everything near to improvise?

If he hears something: stoke rage (full action if possible, move, if not)


----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 6, 2010)

There is a pause. You can hear some vague murmuring from somewhere inside the ship, but there is no immediate alarm.

"Ramardas' Beard," hisses Wade, "I t'ought you was da stealthy one, woman! Get movin', we need ta get aboard, fast."

[sblock=OOC]
Re: weapons. you were able to smuggle daggers and other small weapons past the guards. Olmar still has his pick, it looks enough like a tool (which it is) to fit the work party disguise. Someone still has the sickle of Montor Roth, Wade no longer has his spear.

I have no idea where Wade's accent is going, BTW 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 13, 2010)

OOC: Thought it might be good to clarify positions.

Vela is at the top of the anchor chain, level with the gunwhales of the ship.
Wade is behind her, abdout halfway up the anchor chain.

Everyone else is down in the boat.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 16, 2010)

Vela deftly slips onto the deck of the ship. Wade resumes his ascent of the anchor chain, gesturing for Xoria, then Olmar to follow him.

As Vela hides in the shadows, a door to the forecastle opens and a sailor steps out. He doesn't seem to have noticed Vela, as he begins whistling a jaunty tune and relieving himself off the side of the ship (_no_t the side where the boat is!)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 17, 2010)

Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

Fastening his weapon to his back, Olmar waits for Xoria to move, ready to follow her.

[sblock=OOC]

Atletics (Climb) +8


----
Olmar

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 17, 2010)

Xoria cautiously begins her ascent of the chain, trying not to draw any attention from the deck.

OOC:  Move Silently +2, Climb +1


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> Vela deftly slips onto the deck of the ship. Wade resumes his ascent of the anchor chain, gesturing for Xoria, then Olmar to follow him.
> 
> As Vela hides in the shadows, a door to the forecastle opens and a sailor steps out. He doesn't seem to have noticed Vela, as he begins whistling a jaunty tune and relieving himself off the side of the ship (_no_t the side where the boat is!)




Baring her teeth in an unconscious snarl, Vela creeps up behind the sailor. Her bare feet whisper all but soundlessly on the planks of the deck, and her hands are held out before her, ready to clap around the sailor's mouth as she grabs him from behind.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 23, 2010)

Vela grabs the sailor from behind, cutting him off midstream.

_"Mmf!"_ he says as she clamps a hand over his mouth, and he begins to struggle. Wade slips over the gunwhale of the ship, with Xoria following behind. Her climbing skills are less deft, and she rattles the anchor chain noisily on her way up.

[sblock=OOC]
Move Silently for Vela 11+9=20, beats Listen.

I'm going to assume an automatic grapple for the surprise attack, so Vela and the sailor are now grappling, with all that entails. To keep him silent, should he struggle, will need a _pin_ check.

Move Silently 6+1 for Xoria.

On deck: Vela and Wade.
On deck next round: Xoria.
On deck third round: Olmar.

William and Clem still in boat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2010)

Having gotten the crewman in her grip, Vela attempts to solidify the hold, leveraging her arm across his back to get his arms out of the way, and trying to get him in a headlock with her arm over his mouth to silence his cries of alarm!

(going for the pin!)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 4, 2011)

Vela solidifies her grip on the struggling crewman, muffling his cries for help. Wade pads over. Catching Vela's eye, he makes thrusting motions with his spear at the crewman with a questioning look on his face.

Xoria arrives on deck, as Olmar begins his ascent of the chain. As predicted, the big Northman is sadly lacking in stealth. You hear voices from the fo'c'sle.

[sblock=OOC]
Vela grapple check 20+4=24, beats crewman.

Olmar Move Silently 1+2=3

On deck Vela, Wade, Xoria.
On chain (arriving next round) Olmar
In boat Clem and William
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 6, 2011)

Xoria looks carefully at the prone crewman and concentrates.  

OOC:
Phantasmal forces, 1 hex, image of illusion 
Mastery level 1 illusion
Mana cost: 1
DC: 6
Roll 1d20+2 (Illusion Mastery 2)

If the spell works, the crew sees their compatriot walk past the entrance where they can see him.  He looks down and gestures reassuringly that there is nothing to worry about.

Edit:  Well, so much for that idea...


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 10, 2011)

The door to the cabin under the foscle opens slightly.

"Somethin' funny goin' on out there," you hear a man say. As Olmar climbs aboard, the door bursts open to reveal two men armed with swords.

"They'd be more use ta us alive," whispers Wade to those next to him.

Vela must momentarily lose her concentration with this new chain of events, as the man in her grip wriggles her hand from his mouth.

"BOARDERS!" he shouts.

[sblock=OOC]
Grapple check sailor 7, Grapple check Vela 2+4=6. The man is still held by Vela but no longer "pinned".

As before, Initiative is much a case of who posts first. All PCs are now on deck (well, not William but he's been quiet for months).
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 10, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

Olmar charges forward, swinging his pickaxe at the man.
"One less alive not hurt!"

[sblock=OOC]

Initiative: +2

Charging with power attack 1
1d20+6 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4


----

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 13, 2011)

Olmar rushes towards the two arrivals on deck, smashing his pickaxe through the chest of one of them who drops dead, a surprised look on his face. His compatriot drops into a fighting stance and slashes at the Northerner with his cutlass; Olmar's fighting instincts enable him to sidestep the attack at the last minute and narrowly save him from being skewered in return.

"ALL HANDS ON DECK, WE'RE BEING BOARDED!" shouts the sailor.

[sblock=OOC]
Olmar pickaxe attack 6+6=12, hit for 1d6+6=8 damage, enough to down the man (Sailor #2)

Sailor #3 attacks Olmar but misses.

Sailor #1 is still in a grapple with Vela

So far no-one else on deck.

Naturally, being a ship, there are all manner of ropes and barrels around for stunt shenanigans. I'll post a map as soon as I remember to get the file with the ship's map and the computer with Paintshop Pro together.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 14, 2011)

Xoria focuses her energies, and unleashes a blast of blue, actinic light against the screaming sailor.

Eldritch bolt, aiming for the sailor who just yelled:
Concentration check to cast 8+d20, against DC 15
To-hit: +4, standard ranged attack (not a touch attk)
Damage: 1d6+4


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 1/12; DR 1d4

Grunting, Olmar swings his pickaxe at the next sailor.
"Other one still alive!"

[sblock=OOC]

Move:
Stoking Fury (gain

Standard:
Pickaxe attack: 1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4


----

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2011)

Vela scowls and with a twist of her wrist, wrenches the sailor's arm behind him and pulls it in direction it was never meant to go.

"Be silent," she hisses at him. "Do not fight and you will be spared. We only wish to leave this city."

(Grapple check to apply standard unarmed damage, and I'd like it to be nonlethal...we'll want at least one person who knows how to work this ship alive. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 14, 2011)

Xoria sees two sailors in front of her. One of them, she knows deep down, is just an illusion, her own spell sent back at her by eddies in the arcanosphere. Risking a chance anyway, she chooses one of the men as the target of her dart. He crumples to the deck. The other sailor stands surprised for a moment and then melts out of existence.

The sailor in Vela's grapple grunts with pain as she twists his arm. Sweat stands out on hos brow as he tries to shift his posture to lessen the pressure.

_"Okay, okay,"_ he says, his voice strained. _"I yield."_

There are noises at both ends of the ship and below decks. Company's coming.

[sblock=OOC]
I forgot that Xoria's spell failure means a minor mishap, which in this case results in the spell affecting her. So I gave her a 50% miss chance, but she made it by 1%. Only Xoria could see the illusory sailor, and he's gone now. Olmar has no target to attack.

Vela grapple check 19+4=23, beats the sailor to cause 1d3+4=7 nonlethal damage.

Map is up - old school! Yes, I totally nicked it from The Sinister Secret of Saltmarsh   On examination, it makes more sense for the men to have come from the front of the ship.

Your boat is currently off the starboard bow.

You have one spent one round preparing.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 2/12; DR 1d4

Olmar gnashes his teeth, ready to use his pickaxe on the first fool who comes in his reach.

[sblock=OOC]

Move:
Stoking Fury (again)

Standard: Prepare attack vs first enemy in reach.
Pickaxe attack: 1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4


----

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Xoria curses her ineptitude, which had cost her the chance to calm the sailors and very nearly the chance to defend herself.  She has time for one more trick.  She forces herself to focus.

OOC:  If it works, when the crew comes onto the deck they will see the head of an enormous serpent rising from the hatch to the hold (if the hatch is closed, part of the illusion will be to make it appear open).  The head itself will be roughly man-sized (1 space illusion), but the scale should imply a truly enormous creature.  It will be facing to stern, the logic being that Olmar seems to have the bow covered.

OOC:
Phantasmal forces, 1 hex, image of illusion
Mastery level 1 illusion
Mana cost: 1
DC: 6
Roll 1d20+2 (Illusion Mastery 2)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 19, 2011)

More crew burst through the doors at either end and rush onto deck, as Xoria's illusionary serpent emerges from the hatch. Three men emerge from one door at the bow end and pause to take in the scene. From the stern end, four men emerge from four seperate doors.

They stare at the serpent for a moment.

"We haven't got one of those down there, have we?" asks the one emerging from the starboard door, a snake-eyed Northman.

The man to his left, a swarthy man with the look of an Easterner to him, shakes his head. "No serpents, Cap'n."

[sblock=OOC]
Crewmen #4,5 and 6 have come from the middle door at the bow end, beyond which are stairs leading down.

S is the snake-eyed Northerner referred to as Captain. P is the swarthy man. F and B are also Northmen by the look of them. The doors behind F and P lead down stairs, those behind B and S lead into cabins. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Northern isn't like Olmar's mountain people, right?

Which squares on the map are difficult/blocked? I'm just thinking about tactics and stunts. Any special area effects?
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
_Like_ Olmar's people, but not quite the same. But he'd recognise them as being the neighbours to the south, I reckon. The world is roughly shaping as we go, so feel free to improvise any details about them.

Across the middle of the deck there is an upturned rowing boat to the fore of the mast (sort of blocked, or a low obstacle requiring balance), to the aft there is the hatch to the hold, difficult terrain due to the latticework.

Anywhere along the edge of the deck you can access the rigging, or use stays to swing on etc.. Any of the squares around the mast as well, you could use a rope.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 20, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 2/12; DR 1d4

'I'm from tribe of free people. You sea-people of the south know this. We only want to be free. No one is killed yet.
Our peoples raid each other, but don't murder. Don't make me break custom!"
Olmar intones, trying to remind the captain on his roots. All his words are true. While there is conflict between the mountain and the sea people of the north, the raids are more a sport for the youths and no real feud. Prisoners are even allowed to go back after three days service and both people have a tradition to unite against common foes... like man-like beings who are not truly human.

[sblock=OOC]

Full defense

Trying to channel some sword and sorcery lore, making Olmar's people like the Cimmerians and the Captain's like the Aesir.

Not good at diplomacy, but 'true man' intimidate each other, not bluff!
*Intimidation +5*

----

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 21, 2011)

The three northerners look hesitant following Olmar's speech.

"He's one of the mountain folk alright," says the man on the far port side, a man with a filthy, tangled beard. "It's not a good idea to mess with them."

"Aye," says the snake-eyed man.

"Oh for Pokk's sake," says the Easterner impatiently, invoking the name of one of the eastern demon-gods. "Well, let's get rid of _this_ at least." He waves a hand and Xoria's illusory serpent vanishes, although a couple of the crew still eye the area nervously.

[sblock=OOC]
Olmar is using the browbeat form if Intimidate, 11+5=16. Anyone he uses it against must make a Will save at this DC (per round) in order to act against him.

WD: that fits quite nicely. I referred to the sailors as Northmen because in the source I've nicked them from they have names like Sigurd and Bjorn. They probably come from some region of fjords, unlike Olmar's mountain home.

"Easterner", by the way, refers not to the far east of Vela's home, but the many nations between there and the campaign region. More middle-eastern, really. 
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 22, 2011)

Xoria keeps her face carefully neutral.  This captain was dangerous, whatever the uncertainty of his crew.

Olmar seems to hold some sway here, she decides, and reluctantly waits for the Northman to respond.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 27, 2011)

Vela keeps her hold on her crewman, but lifts her voice a little to be heard by the others.

"We have come here with Ur-Man blood on our hands," she says grimly. "We have lain one of their ancients to the earth. We will not stop until we are dead, or are free of them."

"Help us, and you make friends of us, and we will find a way to repay the debt of honor. Hinder us, and we will do what we must to be gone from this place."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 28, 2011)

"A pretty speech," says the one referred to as Captain, the northerner with piercing eyes. "You let go of my man there, he drops his spear, and your big mountain friend drops his pick axe, and we'll think about it." He glances at the bodies at Olmar's feet. "Seems we have some vacancies just become available in the crew."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 28, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 2/12; DR 1d4

"I still trust a man's word."
Olmar says, dropping his pickaxe. His big fists show the others that he still isn't helpless as he stands ready.

[sblock=OOC]

Full defense

----

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 3, 2011)

Wade glances at Olmar and regards him steadily before dropping his spear as well.

"Me name is Wade Stern, also known as da Shark. I am one o' da Sea Captains o' Kinef, and dere ain't not'ing ya can teach me about ships. My companions are all talented folks, even if they be lubbers. You'd be a fool not ta hire us," he says.

The captain rubs his stubbled chin. "A man of the Northern Mountains. A Sea Captain of Kinef, a sorceress, by the look of things, and this she-devil who can best a man in single combat." He laughs. "By all the gods and demons, I like your style. I think we've got us some new crew, lads!"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 3, 2011)

The dark-skinned desert woman releases her captive and flexes her fingers against her palms to get the circulation moving again. 

"I am Vela," she says mildly, as if she hadn't been in a life or death struggle with them a moment before. "I don't know what a 'shedeveel' is, but I do not care for the sound of it. Vela will do."

She pauses, then adds belatedly, "Captain."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 2/12; DR 1d4

"Good, captain."
Olmar says, looking down at the men whose life he ended.
"They were good fearless men and died with weapon in hand. This is everything a man can hope for."

[sblock=OOC]

Full defense

----

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 4, 2011)

"I am Xoria," the sorceress introduces herself simply.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 4, 2011)

"I'm the captain, Sigurd," says the captain. "You'll call me Captain. First mate over there is Bjorn the Bloody, and that there with the hook is the bosun, Foul Frithof. And this son of a snake is Punketah."

"Arcane Consultant," says the easterner with a slight bow.

Captain Sigurd points to the two dead men. "We'll give them a burial at sea when we set sail in the morning," he says. "I'll not leave good men this close to those accursed Urs."

[sblock=OOC]
S, P, B and F on the map should now make sense according to the men's names. I'm leaving a gap for further questions/RP before moving on to the voyage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 2/12; DR 1d4

Olmar indicates himself and the oter ex-slaves..
"We move below until leaving harbor? Better for everyone."

[sblock=OOC]

----

Reserve Points: 29 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 5, 2011)

"There are two more men on the boat.  Captain," Xoria adds belatedly, gesturing to the side of the ship where the dinghy sits.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 8, 2011)

*The Sea Journey*

There is an uncomfortable moment when it looks like the Captain might simply set William and Clem adrift, but then with a nod of his head he relents.

"Show these people to quarters, Bo'sun," he says. "And find them some clothes, especially the womenfolk. Welcome to the Sea Ghost." 

Xoria and Vela are quartered in a cabin under the forecastle whereas Olmar, Wade, William and Clem are all quartered with the rest of the men, given hammocks in cramped quarters belowdecks. There are grumblings about having to squeeze in more people, and more mouths to feed, but no outward hostility.

In the morning the Sea Ghost sets sail, leaving the island of the Ur-men behind. Once out in open waters, the bodies of the two crewmen, Ulfgar and Hralf, are cast overboard in weighted sacks. Captain Sigurd "Snake-Eyes" offers a brief eulogy and a supplication to Ramardas, god of the sea, and then work returns to normal.

Over the next week, sea-life settles into a routine. Wade is able to provide useful tuition so that the new "recruits" are able to prove some worth. Punketah, the eastern magician, takes and interest in the newcomers and ofetn invites them to dine with him in his cabin, asking questions about there homelands, and in particular seeking out Xoria with probing questions about magic.

You learn that the ship is bound northwards for Zor, where Sigurd hopes to sell his cargo of exotic beasts (mostly parrots and monkeys, but the prize possession is a creature like a leopard with snakes growing from its shoulder, a creature Punketah refers to as a kamadan) to the new Overlord, Lord Corran, who is apparently very keen on new wild animals to set on prisoners in the arena. 

The Ur-man island is roughly in the middle of the Sea of Storms; eastwards lies a vast smattering of islands leading to Wade's homeland of Kinef, beyond which lie the forests and deserts of William and Punketah's lands, and then onwards to Vela's lands and the Empire of Jade. Northwards lies Zor and its hinterlands, Olmar's mountain home and the fjorded coasts of the mostly Norrlending crew of the Sea Ghost.

There is a growing body of discontent amongst the crew at having strangers on board, particularly women. An unlikely ally is the crewman Vela bested in unarmed combat, Sjarl, although his "defence" of the newcomers is that Vela can't possibly be a real woman to have beaten him like that. There are no moves against the newcomers, but you feel the cold glares of the crew on your backs as you move about the ship.

The superstitious sailors see omens everywhere; in the shape of the clouds, in a school of dead fish, in the colour of the water, that the Sea Ghost has a curse upon it. Matters become worse when a sickness strikes the crew, incapacitating 6 of the 10 sailors on board, as well as Clem, Wade, William and Frithof. There are complaints that the cook, Grimnir, has been forced to use rotten meat in order to eke out the rations to include the newcomers, and two weeks out to sea the healthy crewmembers, led by the first mate Bjorn the Bloody, stop work and gather on deck to confront the captain and the newcomers.

"There's a curse on this ship, and it won't be lifted until they're thrown to the sharks," growls Bjorn.

[sblock=OOC]
A brief interlude, feel free to improv any details of your time on the ship up until now.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 8, 2011)

Xoria has been quietly splicing rope in a corner of the deck.  She gathers Vela and Olmar by eye, trying to pull the group together.


OOC:  A few points:

1)  Xoria would have been cagey in her conversations with Punketah, implying she was a librarian at the Royal Library who became involved in a political intrigue that went badly.  She absolutely does not want him knowing she was nobility.  She would have swapped tips with him in a reasonably honest way, in the tradition of sorcerers who don't want to give up anything without getting anything in return.  She would be using her social skills to try to keep Punketah thinking about magic and not about Xoria herself.

2)  How close to the coast do we think the ship is?  And do we still have the dinghy?  If there's a chance they could make it to the shore, this might be a compromise with the crew.

3)  Xoria is listening to all news of Zor, but not asking many specific questions.  In particular, she wants to learn about Lord Corran, but never asks a specific question about him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 9, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 2/12; DR 1d4

"Thrown to sharks? Are they your totem? Do you want appease them? If so I would suggest sick crew members. Not healthy ones. That would be bad idea. Even worse if you wanted to throw out Olmar or his friends." Olmar simply states, his arms folded before his barrel-like breast.

[sblock=OOC]

Intimidate +5, if needed.
----

Reserve Points: 34 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 11, 2011)

[sblock=Xoria]
Well versed in the verbal fencing of the courts of Zor, Xoria has little difficulty dealing with Punketah. He seems to be angling mainly for magic techniques, and initially isn't certain that she was responsible for the illusion. Although he holds himself up as the only civilised man on board, his cabin tastefully decorated, he may have more carnal designs on Xoria's company too.

For his own part, Punketah is equally cagey about his origins, hinting at an earlier life in the city of Sardonyx, between the Wastes of Gizan and the Forest of K'Dakra in the east. He claims that his magic comes from the gods of the east, names that Xoria associates with demons; names like Kesh the Jewelled Serpent, Engala, Gatherer of Darkness and Akresh, the Thunder on the Mountain.

There is little she can glean concerning the situation in Zor, other than the fact that Overlord Corran has clawed his way to a position of supreme power over the other noble families by bribing, assassinating and blackmailing his rivals out of the way.

The ship, currently, is in the open sea between the northern part of the great archipeligo and the southern shores of the northern continent. It is about a week either way until landfall.
[/sblock]

"See what kind of animal we are dealing with?" says Bjorn. "These mountain barbarians kill off the sick and wounded. I say enough of this savage and his witch-women!"

"Belay this foolishness!" replies the captain. He points over the port bow to dark clouds looming on the horizon. "We've got a storm comin' in fast, there's no time for throwin' blame, get to work you poor excuses for sailors."

Grumbling, Bjorn and his followers begin to prepare for storm conditions.

Although Sigurd tries to skirt around the storm in rolls in fast, rain lashing the growing swells of the sea as the _Sea Ghost_ is tossed this way and that by the fury of the weather. A green fire begins to play around the masts.

"Look! Witchfire!" shots Bjorn over the howling wind. "This is no natural storm! I told you those strangers were bad luck!"

"I think this has another cause," says Punketah, standing calmly amid the chaos not far from Xoria. His voice is soft but somehow carries over the wind. "And that doesn't look promising." He points to a dark cloud of moving shapes flying through the air towards the ship.

"Razor gulls!" shouts Sigurd.

"Hm," says Punketah. "And heading our way, by the looks of things. Most unusual."

"You there!" The captain singles out Xoria, Vela and Olmar. "My men are going to need to handle the ship. Prepare for attack!"

[sblock=OOC]
You have a couple of rounds to prepare before the razor-gull swarm is upon you. Olmar and Vela have never heard of razor-gulls, Xoria knows that they are large seabirds with sharp bills and a nasty temper at the best of times, but usually only attack humans if they are near their nests or if they are scavenging food.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Olmar will get his pick-axe and spends the rest of the time to stoke his fury (full-round actions).
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 11, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Forgot to mention that there are other weapons available on board - scimitars, spears and light crossbows are all available for use, although to be honest most of you are best with what you already have!
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 11, 2011)

"Punketah is right," Xoria tells her companions quietly.  "These creatures would not normally attack a ship unless they were truly desperate.  And unless they have a roost on a small rock somewhere near here, they are far out of their range."

The sorceress focuses her mind, making ready to summon her energies.  "Kill as many of them as you can as quickly as you can.  If it seems that they will overwhelm us, I will try to startle them long enough for us to regroup."

She gestures to the ship's raised forecastle.  "Should we make our stand there?"

OOC:  She'll want to start firing off eldritch bolts as soon as she thinks she has reasonable odds of hitting one of them.  Also, does she know or can she guess some of these creatures' natural enemies?


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 14, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Xoria doesn't know of any specific predator for razor gulls, and her knowledge of such things seems to be lacking (rolled a 3). Perhaps some kind of shark or toothed whale?
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2011)

Vela looks where directed and frowns. "Birds," she says with disapproval, "What am I to do, fly after them?" With a shake of her head she adds, "I will need a bow and some arrows to thin them out as they approach."

She seems less than pleased with the crossbows, perhaps feeling they take time to load that would better be served by staying mobile, but accepts one and some bolts and takes her place at the ship's rail, ready to start firing as they enter the weapon's effective range.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Feeling naked and exposed, Xoria attempts to provide herself some magical protection.

OOC:  Attempting to cast Veil of Trickery at Level 2 to blur her image.  Gives her a 20% concealment against all attacks that require a to-hit (ranged or melee). Requires 6 mana.

DC for Channel check:  11, Illusion Mastery 2 for base

Her features now shifting and blinking about her, Xoria takes up position at the railing beside Vela.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 15, 2011)

Xoria manages to focus on her magic despite the howling wind and the pitching deck. Her image blurs, and she has time to fire off an eldritch dart before the gulls reach the ship. To her satisfaction, several black-feathered bodies drop into the sea wreathed in blue flame.

Vela, meanwhile, fires the crossbow as fast as she can, dropping a bird with each hit. Towards the stern, Punketah calls up a shimmering shield of energy, then you hear him call upon Lord Akresh. Lightning erupts from the sky, but falls beyond the flock of razor gulls.

Olmar, meanwhile, feels the red mist start to rise as the shrieking flock draws closer. And then they are upon you, slamming into the side of the Sea Ghost like creatures possessed, cawing and croaking, the noise and stench would be overpowering if it weren't for the storm winds.

[sblock=OOC]
A couple of rounds before the gulls arrive.

Xoria - blur image, one eldritch dart 11+5=16, hits for 1d6+4=7 damage.

Vela - two crossbow attacks 15+6-2=19, hit for 1d8=3 damage, 16+6-2=20, hit for 1d8=8 damage.

Olmar stoke fury, for 2 full rounds gives 8 fury tokens.

Initiative for round one:

Vela
Xoria
Gull swarm
Olmar
Punketah

(the other sailors are trying to sail the ship and will play no part in the fight unless engaged)

The storm conditions apply the following effects:

-2 to ranged attacks (except magic)
Balance check DC 10 in order to move more than 5 ft, step or fight without -2 penalty.
Concentration DC 15 for any spellcasting (I made them for Xoria above, it's not obvious if she needs to do so for eldritch darts, I think not).
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 18, 2011)

Xoria staggers backward against the anchor mechanism, focusing her energies to fire at the nearest gull.

OOC:  5' step away from the gull to be able to use a ranged attack without invoking an AOO.  Eldritch bolt.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 18, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 10/12; DR 1d4

"Grrwah!!!" Olmar shouts and move forward to attack the birds on the side of the ship..

[sblock=OOC]

Start berserker rage

attack: 
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4

----

Reserve Points: 34 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 24, 2011)

OOC: Just to clarify, the razor gulls are a swarm, so each X on the map represents a mass of about 20 or so birds, not just a single one.

Xoria's magic burns some more razor gulls from the sky, and Olmar swings his pick in wide arcs, carving more bodies from the sky. The gulls surge forwards, pecking with their razo-sharp bills, filling the air with feathers and stink. Xoria and Punketah fall back under the onslaught, but Olmar continues to attack dauntlessly, and Vela lays about her with fists and feet, each precise attack taking birds from the air.

The witchfire playing about the mast suddenly arcs out, burning more gulls.

[sblock=OOC]
*Xoria* Eldritch dart 13+5=18, hits for 8 -> 4 points.
*Olmar* pickaxe attack 16+5=21 hits for 1d6+8=11 -> 5 points.

Gulls swarm attack
Xoria takes 2 damage
Vela 6 damage
Olmar 3 damage
Punketah 4 damage.
Distraction saves Xoria 2+5=7, fail
Olmar 20+5=25, success
Vela 10+4=14, success.
Punketah 

Opportunity attacks Olmar 12+5=17, hit for 1d6+8=9 ->4 damage
Vela 11+6=17, hit for 1d3+4=6 ->3 damage

Witchfire hits random target (=gulls) for 1d8=5 ->2 damage.

The storm conditions apply the following effects:

-2 to ranged attacks (except magic) 
Balance check DC 10 in order to move more than 5 ft, step or fight without -2 penalty. 
Concentration DC 15 for any spellcasting.
Xoria and Punketah are naueseated (Fort DC 11 per round)
All attacks on gull swarm do half damage, unless area effect.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 24, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 9/12; DR 1d4

In the red haze of rage, Olmar isn't able to think about improvising some kind of area attack to keep back the swarm. He just swings his pickaxe relentless. The minor picks and scratches from the birds are just ignored.

[sblock=OOC]

Got hit = gain 1 fury token.
Berserker DR roll below
Fortitude save during rage is +6

berserker strength 5/6

attack: 
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4

----

Reserve Points: 34 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 24, 2011)

Xoria finds herself to sickened by the storm and the smell of the creatures to focus properly.  She tries to steady herself and fire again.

OOC:  Firing another eldritch bolt.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 25, 2011)

(OOC - would swinging a torch around qualify as an 'area' attack in this case? Or at least do more damage than barehanded attack? Cuz Vela's in trubble here. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 25, 2011)

OOC: Swingin' a torch seems to be an accepted form of attacking a swarm, and I think would do full damage (1d4?). Keeping one lit in the midst of the storm and spray might be troublesome, though. Hmm, there's probably a storm lantern hung from the mast.

Also, this is Iron Heroes, so if you can come up with suitable stunt.... Say -4 attack for a sweeping jump kick that works as an area effect, or something like that.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2011)

Realizing quickly that her hands and feet won't be much use against dozens of tiny flying monsters, Vela rethinks her strategy. As the ship tilts in the waves, movement on the deck catches her eyes. One of the broomy, moppy things that the swabs use to keep the deck clean!

She runs over the deck to snatch up the improvised weapon. The numerous soft tassels wouldn't do much damage, she surmised...but the large area they covered might smash individuals out of the swarm.

Then something clicked.

"Rum!" she bellowed, as she headed back for the fray, spinning the mop over her head. "Get me a bottle of rum! And a torch!"

(OOC - The plan: Soak the broom/mop/whatever it is in rum, then light it on fire and hope it stays lit long enough to help. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 4, 2011)

Vela grabs the mop, and the Bo'son, Bjorn, runs to help her with lighting it, feuds momentarily forgotten. Xoria clears away the last of the birds from the foredeck with her magic, whilst down on the main deck the birds swarm screeching around Olmar, who furiously bats them aside with great sweeps of his pickaxe. The deck around the mighty barbarian is slick with blood and feathers that are dashed aside by a wave that thunders over the ship. Punketah, meanwhile, takes refuge belowdecks.

The flock, greatly diminished, closes in on the sailors on the far side of the ship. One flees to the poop deck, the other dies screaming under a flurry of slashing beaks.  Several stays now flap loose in the storm wind, threatening to rip the mainsail. Olmar's barbarian senses tingle, and he ducks aside as an arc of witchfire darts towards him. Although it narrowly misses, he is still scorched by the eerie green fire.

[sblock=OOC]
*Vela* - get mop, start to light mop (will be ready for use next round).
*Xoria* - Eldritch bolt, as above. Hits for 8 -> 4 damage.
*Gulls* swarm attack on Olmar for 2 damage, DR 1d4=4. Swarm attack on Sailor #3 for 6 damage.
*Olmar* AoO for swarm, 16+5=21, hit for 1d6+4=12 -> 6 damage. Pickaxe attack on gulls 15+5=20, hit for 1d6+8=11 -> 5 damage.
*Witchfire* hits Olmar for 6 damage, Reflex 15+4=19, saves, takes 3 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 4, 2011)

Xoria watches in horror as the gulls swarm about the mast and the storm threatens to tear the rigging apart.  She thinks for a moment of trying to scare them away with an illusion, but knows that with the tossing of the storm and her own violently queasy stomach she could never find the focus for such a spell.

She focuses instead on rawer, cruder energies.  Once again, she makes herself a conduit for raw power, and lets fly.

OOC:  Another eldritch bolt.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 31/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 10/12; DR 1d4

The supernatural fire only adding to his rage, Olmar takes wide swings through the swarm, using all the mass and size of his weapon.

[sblock=OOC]
where did the witchfire came from?

Got hit twice = gain 2 fury token.
Berserker DR roll below
Fortitude save during rage is +6

berserker strength 4/6

attack (no PA, improvising an area attack as -4 att stunt) 
1d20+1 - 1d6+5 - 20/x4

----

Reserve Points: 34 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 8, 2011)

Vela leaps nimbly into the fray, swinging her burning mop. Olmar is less dextrous and staggers across the swaying deck, smashing the birds as they hurl themselves at him. Xoria's magic passes straight between the creatures, and the witchfire arcs itself into her. Gulls fall all around, until there are only 10 or so, clustered around Olmar and Xoria. There is an ominous tearing sound from the mainsail.

[sblock=OOC]
*Vela* Balance check to move 4+11=15, success. Mop attack 16+4=20, hit for 1d6=1 damage. AoO on gulls 7+4=11, miss.

*Olmar* Balance check to move 5+2 = fail, 5ft. only (but it's enough). Pickaxe attack 14+1=15, miss. AoO 15+1=16, hit for 1d6+5=10 damage.

*Xoria*'s eldritch dart misses.

*Gulls* swarm attack on Olmar for 5 damage, DR 1d4=1 -> 4 damage. Swarm attack on Vela for 2 damage.

*Witchfire* hits Xoria for 6 damage.

The witchfire, BTW, is coming from the mast. It's a dangerous version of St. Elmo's fire.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 27/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 10/12; DR 1d4

Under pain of talons and beaks raking his bare skin, Olmar continues to take wide swings through the swarm.

[sblock=OOC]

Fortitude save during rage is +6
Got hit onc = gain 1 fury token.
Spend it to increase the duration of the berserker strength

berserker strength 5/8

attack (no PA, improvising an area attack as -4 att stunt) 
1d20+1 - 1d6+5 - 20/x4

----

Reserve Points: 34 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 9, 2011)

"Bjorn, tend the rigging!" Xoria calls to the sailor.  "I will protect you."  She changes the way she is channeling energies, releasing her power in short blasts.

OOC:  Trying a stunt, an Inflict Penalty (pg 209).  The special effect is that she is laying down "suppressing fire" against the swarm, preventing it from attacking into a space.

She needs to beat her nausea and make her Concentration check.  Then she needs to make a Base attack to-hit.  She'll take a -2 penalty on the Base attack to make the total penalty for the gulls (if she succeeds) a -4.  And no, I can't see anything that could go wrong with this plan.

___

But even as the sorceress focuses her mind, her body succumbs to the violent swaying of the ship and the overpowering stench of the gulls.  She collapses on the deck, retching.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2011)

With nothing else to do for the sail, Vela squints into the stormy sky to see the creatures attacking it. When she's spotted the offending creatures, she hurls the flaming mop upwards, as if it was a hunting spear...or some kind of crazy reverse-falling-star!

(Let me know what rolls vis a vis Spot are needed, as well as any penalties for improvised weapons.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 11, 2011)

Olmar sweeps his pickaxe through the gulss swarming him, but now that their numbers have thinned he has a harder time having any effect. He ignores the pecks and scratches that they inflict upon him, as does Vela, although she is less able to shrug off the damage. 

Peering through the flapping gulls and the driving rain, she sees _something_ up around the crews nest, a little implike creature seemingly made of the same green light as the witchfire. She hurls the flaming mop at it, but the wind takes it over the side of the ship to gutter harmlessly in the sea. In answer, the imp flings an arc of witchfire down at her, burning her arm.

Bjorn hastens to obey Xoria, working to tie down the loosened sail. Meanwhile, Punketah pokes his head around the door and, seeing that the gulls are not threatening him, emerges back onto deck.

[sblock=OOC]
*Olma*r attack 12+1=13, miss.
*Vela* Spot check 15+7-2=20. Attack 3+6-4 (improvised) -2 (weather) =3, miss.
*Gulls* cause 2 damage to Olmar, DR 1d4=2. Also 2 damage to Vela.
*Witchfire* causes 2 damage to Vela.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 11, 2011)

Xoria tries to force herself to her feet, staggering against the anchor winch, readying another shot.  But even as the blue sparks seem to gather at her fingertips, her stomach heaves again, and she is back on her knees.

OOC:  If Xoria can see the imp, she will try to recover and shoot him with an eldritch bolt.  Otherwise, she'll just target the gulls again.
EDIT:  Failed fort roll.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 11, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 27/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 10/12; DR 1d4

Oblivious to the witchfire-imp, Olmar cannot do much more than continue to take wide swings through the remains of the swarm.

[sblock=OOC]
Bad rolls on to hit 
Will try until I succeed at least once 

Fortitude save during rage is +6
Got hit onc = gain 1 fury token.
Spend it to increase the duration of the berserker strength

berserker strength 6/10

attack (no PA, improvising an area attack as -4 att stunt) 
1d20+1 - 1d6+5 - 20/x4

----

Reserve Points: 34 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 16, 2011)

Olmar swats away the remaining gulls. Now that it realises that it has been seen and is being targetted, the imp creature flies away into the storm, taking the witchfire with it. Although the ship is no longer under attack, it is far from safe. Sigurd begins shouting orders again over the storm, and Bjorn directs Olmar and Vela to help with making the ship safe. 

For over an hour the _Sea Ghost_ battles through the storm until, suddenly, all is calm. The clear night sky shows overhead, but on the horizon in every direction are dark clouds flecked with lightning. The sea still swells, but the wind has stopped.

"The eye of the storm," says Punketah.

One of the sailors currently in the rigging (finally managing to get the sails furled) gives a shout.

"Something coming up beneath us," he cries.

"Where?" calls back Captain Sigurd.

"All around!"

The sea about the ship boils and foams as something rises from the depths. Columns of coral break the surface and a collision rocks the ship, which then begins to rise as well.

"All hands brace!" shouts Sigurd as the thing continues to rise. The ship is held on an island of encrustation, shedding spume as it bobs to a halt. A craggy undersea landscape risen to the surface, some 200 ft. across. About 100 ft. away there is a structure like a shack, built from the prow of a ship. Dying fish flap about amidst the coral and barnacles. The ship heels to one side. There is an ominous creaking and chorus of shrieks and roars from the menagerie below decks, but all is otherwise ominously still.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2011)

Vela, holding herself tightly to the mast, manages to get her rain-soaked, battle-exhausted and witchfire-burned body to its feet. What she sees sparks superstitious fear deep inside. For a moment she sways, almost believing that the ship has sunk into the sea, and that they will all now be doomed to haunt the wrecked hulk, down in the depths where the sun never touches, and the water never dries.

"What witchery is THIS?" she demands over the howl of the wind. "Has the storm moved the sea itself?!"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 17, 2011)

The exhausted Xoria pushes herself erect, some small part of her grateful that if she is to die, it will not be on the tossing sea.  She makes her way over to Punketah.  "Have you heard of anything like this?" she asks the sorceror.

OOC:  Xoria will be searching her own knowledge.  Knowledge: Nature, Arcana, History, Geography, all at 8-.  Has she heard of anything like this before?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 27/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"Whatever it is, now we cannot sink. Don't like magic." Olmar says pragmatically, scratching over his burned flesh.

[sblock=OOC]

I will let my Fury pool deplete outside of combat. Please note when we are able to convert reserve points to hit points.

----

Reserve Points: 34 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 17, 2011)

Xoria can't recall any reference to anything like this before; she'd be sure of she'd heard of such things. Underneath the coral and barnacles, however, it looks like some kind of gigantic mollusc shell. It occurs to her that Wade, professed hunter of sea monsters, might know something. Pity he's belowdecks with a fever.

Punketah shrugs, although he looks upon the scene with a hungry look in his eyes.

"There's been an increase in the ships lost at sea these past few months," he murmurs. "Perhaps we've just found the cause."

Sigurd orders the crew to check the ship for damage. "I want her seaworthy if we find ourselves afloat again," he shouts.

A figure emerges from the hull-shack, heavily cloaked in a black oilskin, its face cowled. It raises one hand and beckons a "come hither" gesture.

[sblock=OOC]
You can convert reserve points at leisure now.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Xoria considers.  She has no desire to answer the creature's summons, and if ships are disappearing, that certainly bodes ill for the meeting.  But scant hours ago the crew was planning to throw her to the sharks.  If the ship is doomed her next actions matter little.  But if there is a chance to be saved, then she had best curry favor with the crew.

"Captain," says Xoria.  "With your permission, I will go to the shack and...discuss matters with that creature."


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 21, 2011)

"I'll come too," says Punketah.

"No," says Sigurd quickly. "I need one magician here in case something attacks the ship. Olmar, Vela and Bjorn will go with Xoria."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 21, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

Olmar nods and moves toward the sorceress. No point in arguing right now.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Reserve Points: 27 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Xoria nods to Olmar as he approaches, then nods to Vela.  Then the sorceress turns to Bjorn, poker-faced.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 21, 2011)

Vela gives Sigurd an appraising look, then takes a deep breath. She was but a grain of sand in the storm now. At the mercy of the howling wind. If Sigurd plotted to leave them behind, then they would be...either now, or over the side in their sleep.

She went to stand beside Xoria, staying at her side as the motley procession made their way towards the strange figure in the improbable hut atop the impossible island.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 22, 2011)

A rope ladder is dropped over the side of the ship for the exploratory party to use. Some of the other surviving crewmen, supervised by Frithof, also climb down to survey the damage.

"You realise this is a set-up?" says Bjorn quietly as the group picks its way over jagged outcrops of coral coated with slippery weed. "You three who tried to hijack us, and me because I questioned the captain's authority. It would be nice and convenient if we got left behind."
In front of the shack is an open plaza where somebody has made a crude but impressive mosaic from shells, depicting a huge nautilus surrounded by three tiny humanoid figures. The figure who waved to you darts behind an outcropping as you approach, where you can see glimpses of its dark robes as it skulks back and forth.

"Come no further," it orders, the voice is that of an old woman broken with age. "I mean you no harm. We can help one another, you and I."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Xoria eyes the figure.  "As you wish," she says, halting her steps.  "I am Xoria.  This is Vela, Olmar and Bjorn.  Our captain has sent us to find a way to free the ship.  Who are you?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 24, 2011)

"My name is Destoari," says the figure, moving back and forth behind the outcropping. "Once, my sisters and me used to travel the depths of the sea on our faithful companion, Phulsileeris.

"Those were happy times, but all things come to an end. Phulsileeris may have been a giant amongst nautiloids, but he was still mortal, and old age took him as it does all mortals. We retired to a cove and I began to build a memorial to our old friend from his shell. See, this is the work I began."

A green scaly hand tipped with long talons pokes out of one of the sleeves of the creature's hevy oilskin and points to the mosaic behind you.

"But my older sister, Brinkiria, took the death of Phulsileeris hardest. She could not accept his death and so she sought unnnatural means. A creature known as the Black Conch helped her, as did my yougner sister Shallasia, always ready to listen to Brinkiria. Through the dark power of the conch they animated his body, a desecration! I was exiled from within the shell, but I am still their sister, they could not kill me.

"Now they travel the seas seeking victims to feed the terrible unlife of our dear Phulsileeris. Help me free my sisters from the Black Conch, or your ship will suffer the fate of all the others."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 24, 2011)

"And if we do help you, what will you and your sisters do then?"  asks Xoria.  "And how will you free the ship?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"What are you and your sisters? What should we do if they fight us?"
Olmar asks from a little back, not trusting the creature in front of him.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Reserve Points: 27 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 24, 2011)

"We've no interest in the surface world," says Destoari. "It's only because the Black Conch needs the life-force of humans that my sisters bring Phulsileeris to the surface at all. If it was dead, we would return to our old life in the depths of the sea."

She moves to another part of the coral, still partially hidden.

"With the conch dead, Phulsileeris will sink once more and your ship will float free. I will swear an oath by Ramardas, Lord of the Emerald Sepulchre, that you and your ship will be unharmed if you defeat the Conch. But you must swear one to me. My sisters are misled, I do not want them killed. Do what you must, but let them live."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 25, 2011)

OOC:  Assorted Knowledge skills, etc.  Do any of these things mean anything to Xoria?  
-Has she heard of anything like the giant nautilus?  Or the name Phulsileeris?
-Does she have a guess at what Destoari and her sisters might be?
-Any good legends involving three sisters and a giant mollusc?  Is there a punchline for a joke, like, "Three sirens and an island-sized nautilus walk into a bar..."
-Does the name Ramardas ring a bell?  
-Does she have any idea what the Black Conch might be about?
-Does the necromancy involved in the shell make sense to Xoria?  Is it plausible that you need to feed humans to an undead mollusc?


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC/Xoria]
Xoria has never heard the name Phulsileeris, nor anything concerning three sisters and a giant mollusc. 

"Three sisters" reminds her of the legend of the Hags of Skålmir, a Norrlending tale concerning three evil witch-like monsters who were so hideous that merely seeing them could sap a man's strength.

She has often heard Wade refer to Ramardas as god of sailors and the sea.

No idea on the Black Conch, but the draining of life-force sounds like a viable proposition, even if it isn't a concept she has any direct experience of.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Xoria considers.  "A moment, please," she says.  "We must discuss this."

She gestures for the group to step back from the mural-decorated patio.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 26, 2011)

"Do not take too long," hisses Destoari. "The time may be running short for your ship."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2011)

Olmar waits for Xoria to start this 'discussion'.
He simply sees no other way to go.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 27, 2011)

Xoria looks at her companions.  "If what this creature says is true," she observes, "We have no other way to free the ship, and no time to find one."  She frowns, mulling it over.

"I know little about necromancy," she muses, "But what she says rings true.  The souls of men -- of creatures that speak -- are powerful, and could perhaps animate this creature.  It is a gruesome fate," she adds, looking to her companions.  "Do not let them take you alive, for if you are part of such a ritual you will suffer unimaginably."


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 30, 2011)

Bjorn spits on the coral.

"This is a crock," he says. "Are we really going to trust this creature?"

Whether she has heard hom or not is unclear, but the creature Brinkiria gestures from behind her screen. A huge clam shell near her shack opens, revealing a tunnel leading down.

"This is the way you must go," she says.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 30, 2011)

Xoria nods to the creature, but focuses her attention on Bjorn.  "Have you another plan?" she asks quietly, but with surprising sternness.  "Slaying this creature will not free the ship.  If you wish to go back and wait for death, that is your choice.  I will fight whatever it is at the bottom of those stairs, trap or no."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 30, 2011)

"Can something like that be slain?" Vela asks uneasily, eying the passage down. "How can something be killed if it is already dead? They may be sending us down to add our souls to its collection."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"That is not dead which _can eternal lie_, And with strange aeons even death may die."
Olmar says cryptically, looking at the strange thing beneath them.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry, couldn't resist...

----

Reserve Points: 27 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Xoria looks over at Olmar, taken aback by this sudden wisdom.  "Just so," she observes.  She returns her attention to Vela.  "It takes great power to animate such an enormous beast," the sorceress explains.  "But it is still only a spell.  Remove the focus -- The Conch, if we believe this story -- And it will fail."


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 1, 2011)

Bjorn gestures towards the clam-shell opening with his head.

"In that case, what are we waiting for?" he says grimly, drawing his cutlass.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2011)

Vela's gaze oscillates between Olmar and Xoria for a moment...and she nods.

"So be it."

She goes to stand with Bjorn, and accompanies him into the deep dark below.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Xoria waits for Olmar to walk before her, knowing the barbarian's strength makes the better lead. 

"Do not look directly at the sisters," she cautions.  "There is a legend that they can sap the strength of mortals with their gaze."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2011)

After Xoria has shown him the best way to go, Olmar takes grimly the lead, pickaxe ready in hand.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 2, 2011)

Inside the clam shell is a tunnel. The walls are carved from coral and sometimes show mother-of-pearl, the floor is rough but with slick patches of sea water and weed. There is an almost imperceptible downward slope and a rightward turn as the tunnel spirals deeper and deeper, down into the depths of the vast nautilus shell. Finally, you step out of another clam shell that opens to admit you into a huge chamber, filled with wierd sights.

The inner curve of the shell arches high above. Half of this chamber opens onto dark sea, the other half (where you are) is solid ground. Lying along the shore that is thus formed are nine sperm whales, like a mass beaching. These whales, however, do not look healthy. Their flesh is covered in rotting sores, their eyes roll in their heads and a cloying blue-black smoke issue from their blow-holes. They are tied to the shore by a series of massive chains.

A steady column if water rains down from a hole above, into a pool in the middle of the shore. Several pale crabs, their shells also trailing wisps of the blue-black smoke, carry fish from this pool and place it in the waiting mouths of the whales.

The whales and the crabs take no notice of the new arrivals. The blue-black smoke fills the room like the fug of a smoky bar.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 3, 2011)

OOC:  Knowledge Arcane roll.  Is this likely part of the necromancy that's keeping the nautilus going, or is it part of some other spell?


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
The blue-black smoke seems to be some kind of necromantic effect, but Xoria can't tell any more than that. 
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 4, 2011)

"Necromancy," mutters Xoria to her comrades, looking for a way out of the massive chamber.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 4, 2011)

The only way out of this chamber, ignoring the clam shell that you came through, would be up through a hole in the roof, about 100 ft. overhead, where the water is running down from. Or perhaps into the dark sea of the whale lagoon.

As the group is becoming orientated, each finds that he or she is starting to float above the ground.

"What the...?" Bjorn grabs hold of an excrescence on the wall.

[sblock=Xoria]
This could be a side-effect of the blue smoke, but you're not sure.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 4, 2011)

"Don't panic," offers Xoria.  But there is a hint of fear in her own voice.  "I think this is from the smoke.  And it may be our only way to leave the chamber."  She gestures to the falling water.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 5, 2011)

"Huh," Bjorn grunts, and gives a sly, yet sheepish, grin. "Last time some smoke made me think I could fly was some black lotus I had in Zor."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

Always pragmatic, Olmar tries if he can direct his floating movement in any way.

[sblock=OOC]

----

Reserve Points: 27 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 6, 2011)

Olmar finds that by shifting the position of his arms and legs he can move freely, if a bit awkwardly, around in the air.

OOC: Basically, you have a fly speed the same as your base speed. Some Swim or Tumble checks might be required for stunt maneuvres and the like.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 7, 2011)

Xoria hesitantly swings her arms, and manages to rise above the ground.  A few feet above the floor of the cave, she loses her "balance" and winds up hanging upside down, her long dark hair suspended below her.

She rights herself, clumsily trying to preserve some dignity.  "Come on, then," she says, making her way to the waterfall.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

Olmar tries to follow Xoria. The situation is strange enough that he let the one with knowledge of the dark arts take lead..

[sblock=OOC]

----

Reserve Points: 27 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 12, 2011)

The group flies up to the hole in the top of the shell chamber, gaining more confidence with the unaccustomed movement as they go. 

The hole leads into another chamber above. Water covers the floor, pouring forth from the mouth of a huge lamprey statue on the far wall and eventually dropping down the hole to the pool below. The water is full of the pale squid that are swept helplessly down to where the zombie crabs and whales are waiting.

But there is barely time to take this in, as the room also seems to be the sight of a fight, although the combatants pause to take stock of the new arrivals.

Over by the lamprey statue hovers a hideous, wizened, female creature with hair like lank seaweed and green scaly skin. There are two more scaly creatures, much more fishlike and also floating. One holds a javelin ready to throw at the hideous woman, the other is struggling in the tentacles of two giant jellyfish, its flesh supurating in horrible burns.

[sblock=OOC]
On the map, #1 = the hag, #2 and #3 = the sea trolls and the Xs are the giant jellyfish.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 14, 2011)

"Vela," whispers Xoria.  "Make your way along the roof and try to surprise her.  Remember not to kill her," she adds.  "We'll go in low and distract her."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

Olmar looks at Xoria for instructions what he should do. The whole scenery is much to unreal for his taste.

[sblock=OOC]

----

Reserve Points: 27 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 18, 2011)

"Stop that troll with the javelin," Xoria tells Olmar, trying to sound more confident than she feels.  "We can't let it kill the hag.  Go with him," she adds to Bjorn.

Xoria moves to the center of the room, seemingly distracted by the troll, but in actuality positioning for a closer shot at the hag.

"Your sister sent us to help you!" Xoria calls, not meeting the hag's eye.

OOC:  I want to be 10' from either of the trolls, in the center of the room.  BTW, I don't know if a Bluff check is called for, as the statement is technically true, but I'll make one anyway.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 4, 2011)

Vela flies up and over the scene, silently approaching through the chill blue smoke accumulated around the ceiling. Olmar moves towards the troll with the javelin, Bjorn following close behind but surreptittiously keeping slightly behind the barbarian.

Xoria moves to the centre of the shell chamber, hovering above an outcropping of coral.

The troll with the javelin pauses, watching between the hag and the approaching humans. His compatriot frees itself from the tendrils of one of the jellyfish, but remains entwined by the other.

"Which sister?" asks the hag.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 4, 2011)

Xoria does not hesitate, though she knows she has been handed a coinflip.  "Brinkiria," she answers confidently, hoping that is not the sister she is addressing.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 5, 2011)

"Then make yourself useful and kill these trolls, fool," says the hag.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 5, 2011)

Xoria turns and fires an Eldritch Bolt that whizzes by the troll in a near miss.

OOC:  Aiming to miss, but make it look good.  Attaching a bluff check.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 10, 2011)

"My sister has sent me idiots," says the hag. She raises a wand to point it at the troll, but the troll is faster, hurling his javelin at the hag. It transforms into a bolt of lightning as it flies through the air, but the hag ducks aside and it bursts with a thunderclap on the shell wall behind her.

In response, the hag fires a blast of ice from the wand, hitting the troll, who seems to shrug off the effects as he shrugs off the ice crystals plastered to him.

"You first..." mutters Bjorn over Olmar's shoulder.


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2011)

(OOC - Good lord, sorry about my delay on this. I've no excuse besides a scorching case of writer's block basically. I completely lost track of my character. After re-reading everything though, I think I'm okay now though. Once again, sorry!)

At the direction of Xoria, Vela rose up through the smoke and drifted overhead, stalking the hideous be-wanded creature. Startlingly, for a situation as utterly alien as this, she found a familiar chord. Was it really so different as hunting nox lizards as they basked in the morning sun? Obviously it WAS different, but if one could perform the mental gymnastics required to change clouds of roiling purple smoke into thick, thorny desert scrub and sand dunes...and a horrible, scaly monster into, well, a horrible scaly monster...then perhaps it could be said to be similar after all.

Ignore that of no consequence. Focus on the objective. Trolls. Flying. Water. Shell. They were nothing. What mattered was the witch, and what hid her from the witch. There was nothing else.

As the others dissembled, she moved to pounce upon her by surprise.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, but I'm totally confused...
is the red 2 the troll with the javelin?
are we actually onthe side of the trolls but faking fighting them?
on which side are the trolls?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 10, 2011)

OOC: Red #2 is troll with javelin, #1 is troll who is currently wrestling acidic jellyfish (black Xs).

The trolls are attacking the hag for some reason.

You are trying to capture/neutralise the hag so that her sister on the surface will let the ship go (under instructions not to kill her).

Xoria is pretending to the hag that you are reinforcements sent by the _third_ hag sister.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 10, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

Olmar swoops down and attacks the troll. Not knowing what is the creatures real motivation and alliances, he doesn't bother with weakening the blow...

[sblock=OOC]

the others used the dice roller, so I will give it a try with Olmar.

----

Reserve Points: 27 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 11, 2011)

Olmar's attack takes the troll by surprise, smashing it in the ribs. Having thrown its lightning javelin it is now unarmed, except for the razor sharp teeth and claws it now bears on Olmar. 

Bjorn darts down behind the mountain man, jabbing with his scimitar. Vela, meanwhile, has worked her way over and behind the hag, and now lurks within striking distance.

The hag cackles maniacally. "Good, good!" she laughs.

[sblock=OOC]
*Olmar* hits the troll for 10 damage. Bjorn is going to use Aid Another on Olmar's attacks for the forseeable future, rather than give up the cover of the barbarian.

Next up, Xoria.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 11, 2011)

Xoria flails wildly, as if having trouble controlling herself, and does not fire off another round.

OOC:  Holding action, but trying not to look like she's holding action.  ("Fly casual!")

EDIT:  Sorry, Bluff should be +7, for 25 total.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> ...
> [sblock=OOC]
> *Olmar* hits the troll for 10 damage. Bjorn is going to use Aid Another on Olmar's attacks for the forseeable future, rather than give up the cover of the barbarian.
> 
> ...



[sblock=OOC]
AFAIK, you need to be in melee range to aid an attack roll. But he could aid my Defense without.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 12, 2011)

The troll spins on the spot and lays into Olmar with claws and teeth. Bjorn helps block some of the strikes, but Olmar is still bitten and clawed.

The hag again raises her wand and sends a shard of ice at the troll, but her aim is way off this time. Perhaps she is even trying to avoid hitting Olmar and Bjorn.

The other troll seems to have lost its fight to extricate itself from the jellyfish, as it now hangs limply in the tendrils.

[sblock=OOC]
Troll#2 claw attack on Olmar, hits for 10 damage. DR 1d4l =4. Claw attack, misses. Bite attack hits for 5 damage, DR 1d4=2. Total 9 damage.

Hag wand attack on troll #2, miss.

Next, Vela, who is within her 40 ft. striking distance of the hag.

WD, I think I'm used to a polearm user using AA a lot. Switched to aiding Defence.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2011)

Vela watches the others...then scowls in annoyance as Oleg brings one of the trolls into the fight. A waste. They could all fight the hag together. Oh well...no help for it now. At least the hag would still be taken by surprise.

She lunged forward, aiming a stiff-fingered jab at the vulnerable spot where spine met skull at the top of the neck!

(OOC - Note that rolls below do not take into account any modifications due to surprise/stealth)


----------



## Dr Simon (May 17, 2011)

Vela finds the hag's skin to be unnaturally hard, but she feels bone crunch beneath her strike. The hag turns to glare at her. The sight is so horrific that Vela feels her strength begin to desert her, but her iron-hard discipline stiffens her resolve.

[sblock=OOC]
Vela unarmed strike hits (I applied flat-footed AC) for 5 damage.

Vela Fortitude save vs. Horrific Appearance 15+4=19, save. Vela is immune for 24 hours.

Next:

Olmar
Xoria
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 17, 2011)

OOC:  Doc Simon -- Question:  Does Xoria think she could use Veil of Trickery on the Hag to obscure its eye, neutralizing a possible gaze attack?  Could this be done as some kind of stunt?  Requires a touch attack to use Veil of Trickery.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
I reckon you could use a couple of options here, as there are two vision-related attacks from the hag - one is her mere appearance, the other a gaze attack.

Using the phantasmal force method Xoria could place a magical bag over the head of the hag, providing a miss chance for both gaze and appearance equal to the "reality" column of that method. Mana cost as per that method.

The other would be to use the blurred image version of veil of trickery, which would work against the appearance but not the gaze attack, unless she made the spellcsting check a -5 penalty stunt. Again, miss chance as per the mastery level of the method.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 18, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 34/34, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 2/12; DR 1d4

Not releasing the fury in his heart just now, Olmar flies away from the troll... shall it and the hag weaken each other before he will engage them again.

[sblock=OOC]

Fullround: Withdraw

----

Reserve Points: 27 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 19, 2011)

OOC:  The magical bag-over-the-head bit does not seem likely to lead to a good result, so we'll try a distraction.

Xoria continues to flail helplessly.  But the cloaked figure of Destoari leaps from behind a mass of coral and streaks toward her sister, hands outstretched, seemingly intent on grappling her.

OOC:
Phantasmal forces, 1 hex 
Mastery level 1 illusion
Mana cost: 1
DC: 6
Roll 1d20+3 (Illusion Mastery 3)


----------



## Dr Simon (May 19, 2011)

The troll roars in anger as Olmar eludes it, but in doing so the barbarian has exposed Bjorn, who just has time to utter "Wa..." before the troll rips him apart with its bare claws and teeth, scattering the resultant bloody mess across the water.

The hag sees Destoari moving towards her, but swims slightly back from Vela and fires her wand with a flick of her wrist. "Stay out of this, sister," she hisses. The wand fires ice at Vela, who dodges it, causing it to strike the shell where it dissipates.

[sblock=OOC]
Olmar - full move withdraw.

Troll - claw/claw/bite on Bjorn, all three hit for 11, 11 and 8 damage. Rend damage = 17. Bjorn takes a total of 47 damage and is quite, quite dead.

Hag - 5 ft. "step" back from Vela, fires wand, miss.

Next:

Vela
Olmar
Xoria
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump. 
Or is everyone stunned by Bjorn's sudden violent death?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


sorry, total defense (standard action) for Olmar. The trolls are also enemy of his enemy and very dangerous. He would fight them, if he must, but not as long they attack the 'sister'.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Xoria continues to try to look helpless, warily avoiding the troll, but secretly moves the image of Destoari as her puppet.  The vision lunges for the hag, but misses.

OOC:  Trying to distract the hag.  Also, if possible, can an image give Vela a flanking bonus?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 1, 2011)

mfloyd3 said:


> OOC:  Trying to distract the hag.  Also, if possible, can an image give Vela a flanking bonus?




OOC: I think as long as the hag believes in it, yes, as she's dividing her attention.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2011)

Vela snarls at the hag and uncoils from her crouch with explosive speed, striking with palms and kicks; trying to end the fight quickly so she could go help the others against the troll they had so unwisely antagonized.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 8, 2011)

The hag rakes at Vela with her claws, almost dismissively. Her attention is fixed on the image of her sister.

"Keep back, sister," she hisses, pointing her wand at the illusion. "Remember what our sister said, you are banished!"

Meanwhile, the jelly fish drift across the chamber towards Xoria and the troll, who has lifted up into the vaults of the shell in pursuit of Olmar.

[sblock=OOC]
*Vela*'s attack hits.

*Hag* attack on Vela, miss. 5ft step back.

*Everyone else* manuevres for this round.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 8, 2011)

"Olmar!"  Shouts Xora.  "Stop her!"  She is pointing at her own illusion, and tries to catch Olmar's eye to wink at him.

She herself continues to maneuver clumsily, now trying to pull away from the jellyfish.

Meanwhile, the image of Destoari coils like a spring, seemingly ready to pounce on her sister should she let her guard down.

OOC:  Move action to move away from the jelly fish (take her due east her regular move), Standard action to maintain concentration on the illusion.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 16, 2011)

As the jellyfihs drift across the chamber, the troll makes a decision and charges at Olmar. Although the big northman tries to block with his pick, the trolls ferocity carries it onwards, pressing the axe handle back against Olmar's chest and raking him with its claws.

Meanwhile, the hag backs away again from Vela and the image of her sister. She fires a blast of rime from her wand at the other hag. Possibly Xoria is paying too much attention to the jellyfish, but the image doesn't quite react correctly.

"A trick!" hisses the hag.

But the distraction provides an opening for Vela who, with a spinning kick, strikes the hag on the arm. There is a sound of cracking bone.

[sblock=OOC]

Olmar - Full Defence

Xoria - move and concentrate.

Troll - charge Olmar. Claw attack hits for 9 damage, DR1d4=4 ->5 damage.

Hag - wand touch attack vs. image. Hits. Interaction allows a Will save, which she makes.

Vela - unarmed strike vs. hag, 20+6=26, confirm 11+6=17, critical for 2d3+8=14 damage to hag.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 30/35, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 2/12; DR 1d4

Olmar curses his misfortune and the troll's decision to attack him. He angrily swings his pickaxe at him, a red haze starting to fill his vision...

[sblock=OOC]

No action: gain 1 Fury token for being hit
Move: Stoking Fury to gain 1 Fury Token
Free: Spend 2 Fury Token to activate Berserker Strength
Standard: Attack troll - 1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4 (ignores 2 pts of DR)

Berserker Strength: 1/4

----

Reserve Points: 27 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 20, 2011)

Olmar swings madly at the troll, catches it on the backswing but its rubbery hide protects it.

[sblock=OOC]
*Olmar* - pick attack 11+5=16, miss.

Next: Xoria
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Xoria ponders her options, and finds none good.  Hoping that she can incapacitate the hag without killing her, Xoria readies a bolt of eldritch energy and lets fly.

OOC:  Eldritch dart attack.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 21, 2011)

Xoria's eldritch bolt hits the hag, who spins around in mid-air and hangs limply, drops of dark green blood dripping into the water.

Meanwhile, the troll savagely claws Olmar, ignoring all else in the chamber. The jellyfish continue to drift slowly towards Xoria.

[sblock=OOC]
*Xoria *- Eldtritch dart against hag, hits for 8 damage. Hag is down.

*Troll* - full attack on Olmar, claw hits for 12 damage, less DR 1d4=3, -> 9 damage.

Next:
Vela ([MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION])
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2011)

Vela vaults over the hag's insensate body, setting it to tumbling in the strange weightlessness of the nautilus and driving herself forward towards the troll, and the beleaguered Olmar. She flips in midair to "land" feet first, kicking out as she does at where the cervical curve would begin on a human being; a convenient place for breaking a back!

(Vela charges the troll and uses unarmed attack! +8 to hit with charge, I believe, and 1d3+4 damage. Maybe I should arm myself until I can drive my fist damage up a bit more. )


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 21/35, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 3/12; DR 1d4

Full in the grip of his rage, Olmar ignores the hit, relentless swinging his heavy pick-axe...

[sblock=OOC]

No action: gain 1 Fury token for being hit
Move: Stoking Fury to gain 1 Fury Token
Free: Spend 1 Fury Token to lengthen Berserker Strength by 2 rds.
Standard: Attack troll - 1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4 (ignores 2 pts of DR)
(does not include possible flanking with Vela)

Berserker Strength: 2/6

----

Reserve Points: 27 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 24, 2011)

Vela and Olmar deal punishing blows to the troll, and the creature goes down, dripping dark green blood into the water below. The jellyfish change direction and drift towards the cluster of troll, Olmar and Vela.

[sblock=OOC]
*Vela* - unarmed charge 13+8=21, hits for 1d3+4=5 damage.

*Olmar* - pick attack 10+7=17, hit for 1d6+8=14 damage.

Troll is down, as is the hag. 

Should Vela want a weapon, the troll has a couple of javelins, and there is Bjorn's scimitar somewhere near his remains.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Xoria makes her way over to the hag.  As she checks the creature's wounds, she finds herself attempting to balance the need to insure that the hag does not die against the need to make sure it does not wake up.

OOC:  Heal check to stabilize the hag, if she is not already stable.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Does anyone seems to regenerate?

Do the jellyfish fly, too?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 28, 2011)

Xoria manages to stabilise the hag, who sinks slowly to the water-covered floor. 

With the combat distractions out of the way, she notices that the water comes from an opening inside the mouth of the lamprey statue, but the mouth also leads to a tunnel that spirals upwards deeper into the shell.

[sblock=OOC]
No-one seems to regenerate. The first troll was completely dissolved by the jellyfish, the second currently hangs in midair, but is sinking now that it has lost consciousness.

The jellyfish also fly, albeit slowly.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2011)

Olmar gives the troll body a good push towards the jellyfish. Dissolving it will slow them down at least.
Then he joins Xoria.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Xoria nods as her giant companion approaches, then looks at the fallen hag with concern.

"She'll survive," she tells Olmar.  "But I don't think we can leave her here.  I don't know what the jellyfish will do."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2011)

Vela cruises over to rejoin Olmar and Xoria, watching the jellyfish warily.

"There should be another, yes? She has two sisters, I thought."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 28, 2011)

"Yes.  And the Conch itself," adds Xoria.

OOC:  I've lost track.  Which of the three heroes are injured at this point?  Xoria could use her Heal skill.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 28, 2011)

OOC: I make it Olmar, with Vela still with some wounds from the attack of the gulls.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 29, 2011)

"Let's bind your wounds," Xoria says, calling her companions over.  "Quickly, before we move on."  She eyes the torn remains of Bjorn.  Even as she fights to choke down her horror and revulsion at his death, the aristocrat in her takes some comfort in the departure of the dangerous rabble rouser.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 29, 2011)

Shaking off the effects of combat, the group is ready to continue further up into the shell.

As you reach the top of the winding tunnel beyond the lamprey mouth you hear a disturbing chorus of wailing and shrieking, that gets louder as you approach. The chamber into which the tunnel leads is walled with huge clamshells, inside which are clamped dozens of bodies of humans, sea trolls, ur-men and some other strange creatures, all howling as if in pain.

Thick turquise smoke billows from their mouths and empty eye sockets, the same smoke that issued from the whales and crabs in the first chamber, a thicker version of the mist in the chamber below. The smoke rises through a large hole in the roof of this chamber.

The bodies of most of the pinned victims are covered in an encrustation of barnacles and kelp, some seem to be transforming into a mix of crustacean and mollusc.

[sblock=OOC]
Vela gains 6 reserve points, which transferred fully heals her. Olmar gets no replenished reserve points but he can transfer those he has, giving him full hit points and 7 reserve points.

As well as imparting flying ability, the smoke in this room grants a +4 bonus to Constitution.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 29, 2011)

"More necromancy," observes Xoria darkly, revolted by the arrangement.  "Leave the hag here," she tells Olmar.  "Disgusting as it is, the smoke will help her recover."

OOC:  Assuming we brought the hag along.  Also, Xoria examines the room.  She is thinking that these creatures are being drawn into the shell of the giant anemone as a sacrifice to give it "unlife."  Do any of her knowledge skills lead her to believe this is true, or tell her anything else?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 30, 2011)

OOC: I'm happy to assume that you bought the hag with you. Leaving her in the room downstairs might mean her getting absorbed by the jellyfish.

[sblock=Xoria]
Xoria's guess seems essentially correct. The necrotic fire seems to be "burning away" the life of these creatures. Destoari mentioned sacrifices; these are probably them.

She also makes a mental connection - the "burning water" in Montor Roth's tomb, the "witchfire" born of lightning, now this. She recalls mention of the Purifying Incandescence of the Sisterhood of Rellin, said to burn away evil. Could there be a different type of fire for each type of energy?
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 1, 2011)

OOC:  What would happen if these beings were cut free?  Would they survive?  Would the mollusc?  What would happen if these bodies were killed?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2011)

After floating for a moment, transfixed by horror, Vela dives towards the nearest being and starts trying to pry the shell that's grabbed him open!


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 4, 2011)

Xoria ponders her questions but nothing prior comes to mind to suggest any answers either way. For a moment it looks as though they are about to be answered as Vela attempts to open one of the clams, but the mollusc has a tight grip on its victim. Vela manages to force it open, but not quite enough to free the man held inside.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 4, 2011)

"Vela," Xoria says gently, surprised by the desert-woman's compassion.  "Leave them for now.  We must deal with the Conch, before the sister is missed and they come looking.  If they can be saved, there will be time for it later."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 35/35, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

Ignoring the sorceress, Olmar steps forward and tries to help Vela. They have to try it, at least.

[sblock=OOC]
only needed 14 reserve points to be full. Will use Berserk strength for a last try to help Vela and then get 'calm'.

str +4 to help Vela to free the victim.

----

Reserve Points: 13 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 7, 2011)

With Olmar's help, Vela is able to get the clam open enough to pull the man out. He flops onto the barnacle-coated floor of the chamber, breathing limply. He no longer exhales blue smoke, but he is physically in bad shape - emaciated, partly encrusted with what looks like crab shell, and his eyes are gone.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 7, 2011)

At the sight of the fallen man, Xoria comes forward and examines him.

OOC:  Heal roll to figure out what's wrong with him and make a prognosis.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2011)

"This thing is fueled by evil magic," Vela spits angrily. "Look, it makes its shell from the bodies of the men it eats. See how thick the shell is? How many people are in these walls? How long has it preyed on those lost in the water?"

She scowls. "The agreement we made with the hag is weighing ever more heavily on me. Surely she too is part of this."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 11, 2011)

The man is very weak, but nothing that rest and food wouldn't help. She's less certain about the partial transformation into a crablike thing, and it would take powerful healing magic to restore his eyes, which have gone completely.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 11, 2011)

"The hag sent us to put a stop to this," Xoria counters, "Though she spoke more compassionately of the nautilus than its victims.  But if the hag is to be believed, stopping the Black Conch will put a stop to all of this."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 35/35, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"You sure changing men is part of Black Conch and not normal for Nautilus?" Olmar asks.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Reserve Points: 13 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 12, 2011)

OOC:  Is Xoria sure of that?  I know the spells are necromantic, but does Xoria believe the nautilus might eat in this way if it were alive?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 12, 2011)

[sblock=Xoria]
She suspects that when the nautilus was alive, its fleshy body would have filled this shell. If it was just a giant version of its species, it wouldn't need to be fuelled in this manner but would eat normally. Although that diet might have included hapless sailors...

Destoari did mention that the Black Conch helped her sisters bring Phulsileerius, the nautilus, back to a semblance of life.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 13, 2011)

"No living nautilus I've read of does anything like this," Xoria informs Olmar.  "This chamber is infused with necromancy, and that is what is consuming these bodies."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2011)

Vela glares coldly at the 'pod' that she'd wrenched open, then looks up at Xoria.

"If we destroy the conch, will it destroy this thing?" she asks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 35/35, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/12; DR 1d4

"Consuming? It seems more it changes them to something else...
consuming... what consumes this thing naturally? Whales?
We should try to stop it altogether. Who knows the hag will keep it's word." Olmar says.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Reserve Points: 13 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Xoria hesitates in response to Vela's question, and Olmar's concerns.  "We promised to protect the sisters of the hag, but not the nautilus.  If it does not die on its own with the destruction of the Conch, we can slay it."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2011)

Vela is quiet for a moment, weighing the questions of honor and black magic. Finally she managed a stony nod. "Creatures that use such things as this...we must be alert for the witch to try to take us once we are of no more use to her."

"But very well. Lead onward. Let us face the other sister and be done with this place."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 14, 2011)

Thr group flies up into the topmost chamber of the nautilus shell. Here, the thick blue smoke obscures all detail, but through it you can just make out a geometric pattern on the wall, mde of sharks teeth. A giant dried starfish serves as some kind of nest, lined with sargasso, surrounded by some thick candles that burn with a sickly yellow light. A large iron cauldron simmers over a smouldering fire.

A whisper and a hiss alerts you to the third of the hag sisters, standing near the cauldron. Across the room, an enormous black conch shell moves. Shadowy black tentacles emerge from the mouth of the shell, and green double-pupilled eyes glare from within its depths.

Without a word, the conch jets across the room and grabs Olmar in its insubstantial-looking tentacles. The barbarian feels chill through his bones.

The hag utters a word of magic and the smoke closes around her, shielding her from sight.

[sblock=OOC]
Straight into initiative order:

*Conch* - tentacle attack on Olmar, hits for 10 damage (DR counts). Olmar is grappled.

*Hag* - casts... a spell (Spellcraft DC 12 to recognise)

Vela
Xoria
Olmar

For Combat Zones, etc., the cauldron could be tipped up or otherwise utilised, also the walls of the chamber are rough coral and shark's teeth. Slamming an opponent into the wall could cuase damage, or (as you are all still flying), a Strength check might dislodge some onto an opponent.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 14, 2011)

OOC:  Trying to get a word in out of initiative order.

"Help Olmar," whispers Xoria desperately.  "I'll deal with the hag."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 27/35, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 2/12; DR 1d4

Tries desperately to escape the tentacle...

[sblock=OOC]

free: 1 Fury Token for being hit

the 10 damage already includes the DR, right? Thanks for the quick answer.

standard: try to escape (grapple check) (Olmar counts as large creature for this)
move: stoking fury -> +1 Fury Token

----

Reserve Points: 13 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 15, 2011)

OOC: No, 10 damage before DR, so 8 in total. I forgot, as I was checking that it wasn't cold damage.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 26, 2011)

Olmar fights with the tendrils of darkness, which seem to be half solid, half ethereal, but with his mighty frame he manages to wrench himself free.

[sblock=OOC]
Olmar Grapple 10+9=19, beats the Conch's check.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 26, 2011)

Xoria approaches the shrouded hag, an expression of earnest concern on her face.

"Hold," she says.  "There is no need for us to fight.  Your sister, Destoari, loves you, and sent us to you.  She seeks to let your Phulsileeris come to his well-deserved rest, and in your heart, you know that this is for the best."

The sorceress weaves the words together with subtle magic, as her mother taught her long ago.

OOC:  Attempting an Enchantment:  Alter Mind.   5 round duration, move hag from (presumed) Hostile to Unfriendly, working from close range, single target, creature is caster's type (? if not, increase mana cost by 1):  Total mana cost:  3

Channel Check (Target is 8):

OOC:  Also, I will be on vacation starting Thursday, so my responses will be spotty.  NPC me if necessary.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 28, 2011)

"And what of Shassalia?" asks the hag from within the shifting tendrils of darkness. "What has become of our other sister?"

"Don't listen to them Briinkirria," hisses the Conch in a voice like ice, "Through my power your beloved Phulsileeris will live again!"

You're not sure which way the hag is wavering, but the enchanted words cause her to pause.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 28, 2011)

"Shassalia is safe," Xoria reassures the hag.  "She will stand with you again soon -- As will Destoari, if you would but choose it.  Come," she gestures to the chamber around them.  "Your beautiful Phulsileeris is gone, and no magic in all of the ferment can recreate more than a hollow echo of him.  Would you truly choose that over reunion with your sister?  Would his soul rest easier knowing you had driven away one so dear to you?"  Xoria abruptly finds herself speaking from the heart.  "We honor the dead by honoring their debts.  He cared for three sisters, and tried to keep them safe in his life.  Would you make a failure of him in his death?"

OOC:  No magic here (don't think it's my action anyway), just Diplomacy.  Or stalling.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 2, 2011)

"Lies!" hisses the Conch. "Stop your lies, sorceress!" It hurls its bulky shell with surprising speed across the room, grabbing Xoria in its shadowy tentacles and chilling her to the bone.

The hag, however, takes no action.

[sblock=OOC]
*Xoria* Diplomacy check 10+6=16, opposed to Conch's check. Success or fail? You'll have to guess....

*Conch* tentacle touch vs Xoria, hits for 2d6=10 cold damage plus grapple check 15 vs. Xoria 9+0=9. Initiates grapple.

Initiatives:

Vela
Xoria (grappled)
Olmar
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 2, 2011)

Are the tentacles separate targets -> can they be severed individually with a slashing weapon?


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 3, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Are the tentacles separate targets -> can they be severed individually with a slashing weapon?




OOC: It doesn't specifically list them as such, but I don't see why you shouldn't be able to try - IH combat is more about trying the unexpected, I think.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2011)

"Listen to her," Vela says abruptly, floating up from where she's been searching for a weakness in the Conch's shell. Leave it to the sorceress, she thinks, to find a weakness that is not physical.

"This dark magic cares nothing for your loss...it only seeks to use you, just as it uses those trapped below to fuel itself. Look at this thing and ask yourself...if he were here, what would he want you to do? Join with a monster and lose your soul...and with it, your only chance of ever seeing him again...or rejoin your sisters and know love again?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Xoria fights the urge to struggle with her arms, and instead focuses her will.  She lets eldritch energies wick outward from her body and along the conch's tentacles.

Sensory Deception: Trying to make the creature's tentacles feel like she is burning it.
Mastery level 1 illusion
Mana cost: 1
DC: 6
Roll 1d20+2 (Illusion Mastery 2)


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 27/35, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 2/12; DR 1d4

Olmar hacks at the tentacles trying to free the sorceress without hurting her.

[sblock=OOC]
pick attack on tentacle:
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

----

Reserve Points: 13 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 4, 2011)

As Xoria struggles in the tentacles of the Black Conch, she looses the concentration needed to pull together her eldritch energies. Luckily Olmar moves in and smashes into the tentacles. With a hiss, the Conch snaps them back into its shell and spins on the spot, slamming its massive bulk into Olmar.

"I will feed on your soul, mortal!"

The hag drifts across to Xoria, still enveloped in billowing shadows.

"I would like to see my sister again," she says, "but you are just a surface dweller. How can I trust you?"

[sblock=OOC]
*Xoria *- since she's grappling she also needed a Concentration check 11+7=18, fail.

*Vela* - Diplomacy check. I've been running opposed checks vs. the Conch to simulate the PCs fighting against its influence. Each success moves the hag one step on the reactions track. I'll leave it to you to work out where she currently stands, although a good Sense Motive will give you clues.

*Olmar* - pick attack 16+4=18, hit for 1d6+6=10 damage.

Next round:
*Conch* - slam attack on Olmar hits for 2d6=8 damage less DR 1d4=1 -> 7 damage in total.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 4, 2011)

"Destoari showed us the memorial she began for Phulsileeris," answers Xoria, regretting she had not had the sense to take something more tangible from Destoari.  "And she spoke of your time together, in the depths of the sea, before the Conch's hunger for the souls of men drew you into the shallows."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 8, 2011)

The hag is silent for a moment, then a scaly hand emerges from the shadow cloak and touches Xoria on the arm. She feels an icy cold, as if plunged into freezing water, but then she feels a tingle of invigoration.

"The conch is immune to magic of the mind," whispers the hag, "but it cannot stand sunlight." The hand points to the roof of the chamber.

Meanwhile, Olmar and Vela circle the massive shell, looking for an opening and trying to avoid the darting tentacles.

[sblock=OOC]
Xoria is healed of 11 hit points.

Olmar and Vela to act this round.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 8, 2011)

OOC:  Any obvious way to open the ceiling of the chamber?  Or does the hag seem to be suggesting just cracking it open?


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 8, 2011)

mfloyd3 said:


> OOC:  Any obvious way to open the ceiling of the chamber?  Or does the hag seem to be suggesting just cracking it open?




OOC: The roof of the chamber is just a smooth dome of mother-of-pearl; there doesn't seem to be any way of opening it. Xoria suspects that's what the hag might be inferring.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 20/35, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 2/12; DR 1d4

Olmar 'flies' up and hacks at the ceiling with all his might!.

[sblock=OOC]

PA 2 with twohanded pickaxe, autohit vs object.
1d6 + 8 damage (ignores 2 DR, don't know if also hardness...)

----

Reserve Points: 13 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2011)

(OOC - Ufgh, I dunno what happened...I've kind of screwed this game over the past week or so. It's always been on my 'list,' but I put it off and posted to other things and then got tired before I got to it. Really sorry about that! I see I've missed a lot! I'll be more conscientious in the future.)

Vela looks up at the warrior, but a dark suspicion lingers in her mind, and she stays hovering by Xoria. Something like the Conch, she believes, won't go down without trying to take someone with it.

(Readying action, basically...to counterattack if the Conch attacks or grabs someone)


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Xoria nods to the hag, grateful that the creature appears to have turned on its ally.  She raises her hands over her head.  "Begone, Conch!"  She cries, creating a bright ball of light between her outstretched hands.

OOC:  Phantasmal forces, 1 hex, bright ball of daylight
Mastery level 1 illusion
Mana cost: 1
DC: 6
Roll 1d20+2 (Illusion Mastery 2)


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 9, 2011)

Olmar smashes into the shell of the ceiling, knocking out a great lump. The stuff is quite easy to break, but who can tell how thick it is?

Meanwhile the conch spins again and moves towards Xoria, seemingly unaffected by the illusory sunlight.

"That won't stop me," it hisses. "Now you shall _all_ die!"

As it moves away from her, Vela unleashes a flurry of kicks and punches. The some slide off the shell, but she attacks a weak spot and punches a crack through the shell.

Unslowed, the conch swims through the air across to Xoria and grabs her in its tentacles again. Remarkably, she manages to wriggle free, but she feels the chill touch of death.

[sblock=OOC]
*Olmar *1d6+8=13 damage to the ceiling. It only has a Hardness of 2, so I reckon his ability can ignore that too.

*Vela* - triggered attack on Conch, 6+4 miss. AoO from movement 20+4=24 hit, confirm 19+4=23, critical 2d3+8=13 damage to Conch.

*Conch* - attack Xoria, hits for 10 cold damage. Xoria wins grapple check against grab. It doesn't seem affected by the illusion.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 20/35, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 3/12; DR 1d4

Olmar continues his frantic hacking on the ceiling.

[sblock=OOC]

move: stoking fury - gain 1 Fury token.
standard:
PA 2 with twohanded pickaxe, autohit vs object.
1d6 + 8 damage (ignores 2 DR, don't know if also hardness...)

----

Reserve Points: 13 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Xoria backpedals frantically and focuses, letting a bolt of eldritch energy fly from her hands.  But it is directed at the shell where Olmar is hacking, not at the Conch itself.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 11, 2011)

Olmar smashes through the top of the nautilus shell, and a large barnacle-enctrusted chunk drops past him, bounces off the Conch and falls down into the chamber below where it shatters. Xoria widens the hole with her magic.

Sunlight and fresh air flood in from outside. The Conch moans as the light strikes its shell.

[sblock=OOC]
Olmar - 1d6+8=10 damage to ceiling, enough to break through. It turned out that the Conch had moved underneath him, so it takes 2d6 =9 damage from the falling chunk of shell as well!

Xoria - 6 damage to ceiling. I'll assume that this is to an adjacent "5 ft. square" instead of the same one as Olmar. Each one will make the patch of sunlight larger.

There's no obvious physical damage to the Conch from the sunlight - it's not like a vampire burning up or anything.

Vela to act.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2011)

Noticing the Conch's reaction to the sunlight streaming in, Vela dives for the encrusted shell and grabs it with both hands, trying to anchor it in place so that it cannot move away from the cleansing illumination!

(Grapple attempt!)


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 11, 2011)

The shell of the Conch is massive compared to Vela, but its elaborate ornamentations work against it, as she is able to use them as levers to help her. The creature puts up a feeble fight.

"Brinkiiria, help me!" it whispers. "They desecrate the body of your Phulsileeris!" The hag does not answer, but instead uses another healing spell on Xoria.

The thick blue smoke in the chamber begins to rise out of the hole that Olmar has made.

[sblock=OOC]
*Vela* grapple 19+2=21, beats Conch's total of 16.

*Hag* - heals Xoria of 8 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 12, 2011)

"Thank you," Xoria offers the hag.  "This is for the best."

She raises her hands and energy crackles again.

OOC:  Eldritch bolt attack on the Conch.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 20/35, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 3/12; DR 1d4

Olmar tries to widen the hole a bit more. He watches the parting smoke uneasily... isn't that the same staff that let's him float? Maybe he should move down soon.

[sblock=OOC]

move: stoking fury - gain 1 Fury token.
standard:
PA 2 with twohanded pickaxe, autohit vs object.
1d6 + 8 damage (ignores 2 DR, don't know if also hardness...)

----

Reserve Points: 13 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 15, 2011)

"I hope you are right, air-dweller," hisses the hag, as Xoria's bolt opens a tiny split in the Conch's shell. More of the blue-black cold smoke begins to issue forth. Olmar continues his assault on the ceiling, causing a lot of damage but not quite breaking through the next section. One more good hit should do it, though.

[sblock=OOC]
Olmar 1d6+8=14 damage to ceiling (ignores Hardness).
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Xoria fires again at the conch, pressing the attack to cover Olmar.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 20/35, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 4/12; DR 1d4

Olmar's next solid hit opens the ceiling even more, letting the conch feel the wrath of the sun.

[sblock=OOC]

move: stoking fury - gain 1 Fury token.
standard:
PA 2 with twohanded pickaxe, autohit vs object.
1d6 + 8 damage (ignores 2 DR, don't know if also hardness...)

----

Reserve Points: 13 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2011)

Vela locked her hands together  and squeezed with as much strength as she could muster, trying to pin the monstrous conch down in the middle of the sunbeam from above!


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 31, 2011)

Held by Vela in the stream of sunlight, the Black Conch is powerless to resist as Xoria fires bolts of energy at it. Finally its great shell splits open and a grey gas dissipates with a wailing sound. The shell falls empty to the floor of the chamber.

The hag gives a hiss, but whether of delight or despair is impossible to tell.

"Destoari!" she cries, and flies up through the hole in the ceiling.

[sblock=OOC]
Conch is destroyed. Although the blue smoke is leaking out through the hole made by Olmar, the flying effect is still working... for now.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 1, 2011)

"Let's follow the sister," suggests Xoria.  "We need to make sure Destoari does not forget her promises."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 13 (FF13), HP 20/35, F +5,R+4,W+4; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 4/12; DR 1d4

Olmar nods, swooping down and after the hag.

[sblock=OOC]

----

Reserve Points: 13 / 34

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+4 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+5 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2011)

Vela nods as well. "Agreed," she says, but stays near Xoria as they both follow Olmar's lead towards the source of the spear of sunlight from above.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 2, 2011)

Back into fresh sea air, on the top of the nautilus shell. Destaori, cloaked in a deeply cowled robe, is greeting her sister, still masked in whisps of clinging shadow.

"I... I was wrong, my sister," says Shalassia. "The Conch, I..."

"Welcome back, sister," replies Destaori, cutting her short. She holds out a scaly hand, holding a small crystal ball. "The surface dwellers have left our sister below. She will be well, but your healing magic will help. Go to her."

Shalassia bobs within her shadow and then drops down into the nautilus again.

Destoari hobbles over.

"I thank you," she says, "for restoring my sisters to me again. We will help repair your ship and see you on your way. These," She holds out her other hand which contains three huge pearls, "are yours, as recompense."

[sblock=OOC]
See OOC Thread - you can now advance your characters to 3rd level. See also notes about which adventure to follow next, although there may be some denouement still for this one.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Xoria accepts the pearl, nodding to acknowledge the conclusion of their deal.

"What will you do now?" she asks the hag.  "Where will you go?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 12, 2011)

Destoari shifts from foot to foot.

"We will return to the lightless depths," she says finally. "Perhaps, one day, we will travel as we once did. The surface world is not for the likes of us. Men and ur-men grow stronger each year. We will go where they cannot."

The other two hags return, and don oilskin cloaks like Destoari, covering their faces.

"We will begin fixing your ship," she says.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 13, 2011)

Xoria nods.  "We would free some of the conch's victims.  Some would still survive."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2011)

Vela nodded. "Surely they're of no more use to you now that the Conch is destroyed."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 14, 2011)

The hags agree and, with the help of some of Sigurd's crew, you are able to free the wretches held captive by the Conch. With the Conch destroyed, the black fire that consumes them from within is extinguished, but most are in a bad state and all are blind. Some are already dead, too far gone to help. In all, you rescue 7 humans, 2 ur-men and a troll. The latter wanders in confusion before leaping into the sea. It, at least, will be able to regenerate its wounds.

Sigurd grumbles about exchanging an able-bodied sailor (the unfortunate Bjorn) for a host of cripples who will use resources and offer nothing, but you can see that even he is not so crusty and cynical as to abandon them.

Eventually, the ship is mended, just in time, as the nautilus begins to sink beneath the surface. The three hags stand on top, Destoari raising a scaled hand in farewell before they too vanish into the depths.

******

That evening, Frithof takes some bearings from the stars and reports that the storm has blown the Sea Ghost off course.

"We're going to need supplies, fast," says Sigurd. "Our nearest land would seem to be here, the port town of Cahli," he points to his charts.

It takes another week to reach Cahli, a small town nestled under rocky promontories, about 100 miles east of Zor along the coast. In the meantime the sick crew, Wade, William and Clem recover and Punketah divides his time between studying those rescued from the Conch, and quizzing Xoria about the black fire, the Conch and all other strangeness inside Phulsileeris.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

Olmar uses every free moment to rest. The fight had take a greater toll on him than he first suspected.

[sblock=OOC]

I assume we got enough resting to heal back to full?

----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 14, 2011)

OOC: Plenty of time to heal, yes.

Clem shows himself to be a capable nurse. The humans are malnourished and scurvied, but under his care they begin to look a bit healthier, although still blind.

The ur-men are more of a problem. They refuse to eat, or even communicate. They are a hardy race and seem to recover slightly on their own but they, too, are blind. They sit in sullen silence in the place on deck allotted to them, sniffing the air curiously whenever Xoria is near.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

"Xoria, tell again. Why we saved those things?" Olmar asks, pointing at the ur-men

[sblock=OOC]


----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 14, 2011)

Xoria keeps her face unreadable.  In truth, she had been tempted to abandon the ur men, but Sigurd had been on hand when the decision was made.  The captain had business dealings with the ur men, and the sorceress had been uncertain how he would respond to the idea of abandoning them.

"We will see if there are ur men who will take them in Cahil," says Xoria.  "If they survive."

OOC:  Xoria speaks Ur, but will not reveal that immediately.  If they talk to each other, she wants to know what they say.  Also, as an experiment, she will briefly hide Montor Roth's headband in her quarters and walk past the ur men, to see if they seem to scent her when she's not holding it.

What does Xoria know about Cahil?  K: Geography roll:


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 14, 2011)

[sblock=Xoria]
The ur-men don't even seem to speak between themselves in their own language, but interestingly they don't notice Xoria when she isn't carrying the Circlet of Montor Roth.

Xoria knows that Cahli is a fairly minor port town, independent of Zor. Its name, however, is connected to that of the archmage, Tizun Thane.

Knowledge (arcana) check for more...
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2011)

Vela replies to Olmar as well, though his question was not to her.

"We did not save them for them," she says. "We saved them for us. To have left them to drown would have made a piece of our hearts stone. And the more that one's heart is stone, the easier it is to make such decisions. Soon we would forget what it is to feel pity, or remorse, and we would be monsters with the faces of men."

"We did it for us."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 14, 2011)

Xoria looks at Vela, still stone-faced.  The desert woman's sentimental streak surprises her, and in spite of her own upbringing, Xoria hears herself saying, "Well said."

She looks around.  The forecastle where they are sitting is theirs alone, the crew occupied elsewhere and the ur men far displaced from them.  Even the dangerously curious Punketah is otherwise occupied, down below deck checking the ship's cargo of exotic creatures.  The wind is high enough to carry away their words, and better to speak in the open than to huddle in their quarters and announce their desire for secrecy.

"I need to tell you something," she tells her companions.  They look at her expectantly.  "I do not wish to go to Zor.  It is not safe for me there, not yet.  I intend to leave the ship in Cahil.  I would like..."  Her voice trails off.  "I would like for you to come with me, at least for a time.  Cahil is a city like Zor, and I know something of how business is done in such cities.  If you come with me and help me for a time, I will do everything I can to help you return to your homes."

OOC:  OK, Xoria will resume carrying the circlet (she does not want to lose it), but will steer clear of the ur men.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

"'Home'? What home? The scorched mark where my village were? The place every rock and tree reminds me how they slaughtered and enslaved my kin?" Olmar asks, pointing at the ur-men, making clear that his hard is already granite in regards of them.

"But I will come with you. We traveled and fought together. You are now what I have instead of a home."

[sblock=OOC]


----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2011)

Vela thought about it. She still remembered her home, and she still ached sometimes to breathe the hot, dry air and feel the sun on her skin like a blanket. To listen to the children laughing as they chased each other around the rocky spires and down into the caves where the cisterns sloshed and the Memories towered high by torchlight. No ships with their accursed moving decks moving over an endless sea of poisoned water. No sorcerors chanting black arts, or giant shells sucking away life. No ur-men with pitiless whips and alien eyes grimacing and gabbling their gutteral language.

She smiled. Home was a fine thing. Its memory would sustain her during hardships as it had before. But she was not yet ready to return.

"There is much left to see and do in the world," she said simply. "I would see and do more before I carry it back home."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 14, 2011)

Xoria finds herself moved by Olmar's plight.  It dawns on her that objectively she is as poor and friendless as he.  But the fall of her family has left her a mission, insurance that should she ever summon the means she can return and claim something that is her home by right.  The giant mountain man seems perched over a bottomless void.

"Well, then," offers Xoria to Vela.  "If you wish to see and do more, will you do it with us?"  There is a hint of a smile behind the words.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 17, 2011)

As Sigurd brings the Sea Ghost into harbour, a man approaches down the jetty. He is dressed in a brightly coloured tunic and trousers, with a similarly garish overcoat, and he sports a bushy brown beard that juts from his chin, without moustache or sideburns.

"Welcome to Cahli," he says. "I'm the harbourmaster here. What's it to be, friend? Buying? Selling? Bit of both?"

"We need supplies," says Sigurd. "I have some barrels of salt to trade. And we have some injured men on board who need treatment."

"Ah," says the harbourmaster. "That we can do, I think. A word of advice, friend. I suggest you finish your business by the full moon, or keep your people locked safely inside your ship. The nights in Cahli are no longer safe." He pulls his multi-coloured coat around him as if to stave off a chill wind.

OOC: Full moon in three days time.

[sblock=Xoria]
Anyone who has studied the arcane arts has heard of Tizun Thane, a great arcanist said to be unmatched in his knowledge of other worlds and of summoning creatures to his bidding. Thane is said to have devised many of his own spells and wondrous items. 
He lives, with his brothers, near the town of Cahli.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 17, 2011)

OOC:  Urk, I was planning to have Xoria explain she was a noble.  Oh, well, we'll leave it that the conversation was interrupted and she hasn't found another "good time" to tell them.

As the harbourmaster is leaving, Xoria approaches Sigurd.  "Captain," she explains.  "We are grateful for the help you have given us, and I hope you feel we have...paid our way.  But Vela, Olmar and myself have chosen to leave the ship here."  At the captain's appraising look, she adds, "You are in well-traveled coastal waters now.  It should be a smooth journey to Zor from here.  Surely you've no further need of our services."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 17, 2011)

"What happens when the moon is full?" Vela inquires of the harbormaster as Xoria speaks to Sigurd. She gives his strange, colorful coat a second look as well. It's oddly pretty...but the dissonance between a man afraid of the night who insists on wearing clothes that look like bright paints spilled randomly on the floor is galling.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 18, 2011)

Sigurd stares at Xoria for a moment, then breaks out laughing.

"As I recall you forced your way onto my ship and tried to hijack it," he says. "I don't think any offer of 'service' was ever given. Still... you did prove your worth in battle. Besides, your friends Wade and William have offered to stay on, which should make up for the loss of Bjorn. Good luck to you all. And stay off my ship in future," he adds, jokingly (you think).

Meanwhile...

"That's when the Night Things walk abroad," says the harbourmaster ominously. "They look like men but their skin is like the dark between the stars. Not dark like a Southerner. The deepest black, reflectionless yet shining. We keep our doors and windows locked and barred when they walk, as they take anyone that they can catch, and devour their flesh."

He shudders, and his eyes seem to focus in the far distance.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 18, 2011)

Xoria smiles pleasantly at the captain's words, having no interest in offending him, and says farewell.  She is about to seek out Punketah to say her farewells to him -- more as a courtesy to a professional rival than as a friendly acquaintance -- when she notices Vela's conversation.  She drifts over to hear what the harbourmaster has to say.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2011)

Vela's eyebrows knit in an expression that is either mild concern or dubiousness. It's a little hard to tell.

"Have the 'Night Things' always plagued this land?" she asks. "Where do they come from? Are they natural creatures, or spawned of magic?" She smiled then and added the most important question. "And how do you kill them?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

"You village lacks able men to fight these beasts? Or have they already fallen, sacrificing their blood for women and children?

Are there houses open for travelers to sleep at night?" Olmar inquires.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 19, 2011)

The harbourmaster puffs out his chest when Vela and Xoria pay attention to him, then looks a little perturbed when Olmar looms over him as well.

"I don't think you _can_ kill them," he says. "Leastways, those who tried, died. Now there is no-one left willing to face them." He glances up at Olmar. "Better to avoid them completely," he says.

"It all started about six months ago, when Tizun Thane's brothers turned up. He's our local wizard, you know. A powerful sorcerer, so they say, but we didn't see much of him, only his servants. Then, six months ago his two brothers arrived and went up to his palace in the hills over there," he gestures to the rocky crags to the south. "It wasn't long after that the Night Things began to come to the village. 

"Actually, there's two kinds. The tall black ones and the little winged ones. Those ones you can fight, but they just vanish. I'd guess both were creatures of magic, perhaps pets of Tizun Thane or his brothers that got loose."

He looks at Olmar again.

"If you're wanting to stay, there's the Ferryman Inn just up the road there. They've got rooms, made safe against the Night Things now."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 1, 2011)

*ping?*


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 2, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

"I would say we look for rooms first. If they know us, they will let us in, if it gets darker. If we come at dusk, they are maybe more suspicious.
Sounds good?" Olmar inquires.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 2, 2011)

"I suppose we'll be safe enough on the ship?" Sigurd asks the harbourmaster.

"If you keep your doors and hatches sealed, sir," says the harbourmaster, and pauses for effect, "...probably."

Punketah sidles into the conversation, leaning over the gunwhales of the ship.

"I have to say this all sounds intriguing," he says slowly. Sigurd turns to him. "I'll need you to help guard the ship against any _magic_," he says forcefully, emphasising the last word with distaste. Punketah catches Xoria's eye and gives a look of mock hurt.  "I never get to have fun," he says.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Xoria simply nods and gives a polite smile at Punketah's joke.  Inwardly, she is already considering the implications of what has been said.  Could there be a chance to gain favor with the town?  A chance to learn something of magic from Tizun Thane?  She is close to home now, there are preparations to be made...

But first things first.  "I agree, we should get our room at the inn," she tells Olmar.  She casts a sidelong look at the captain.  They never told him they had recovered pearls from the encounter with the hags, and she is still concerned the captain might demand a share.  He might also wonder how it is these escaped slaves intend to pay for their room.  Still, the captain seems mercifully distracted by the harbourmaster's warnings.

"Tell me," she adds, addressing the harbourmaster to draw the captain's mind to him once again.  "Has no one gone to Tizun Thane's estate to ask him about these attacks?  To ask him to put a stop to them?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2011)

"They probably fear him more than the night-beasts," Vela says, glancing away. "If they are wise. The creatures are obviously magical...what if he brought them?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 3, 2011)

The harbourmaster pulls his colourful robes around him again.

"You should ask at the inn about that," he says quickly, "I've told you all I can." He shudders and, as if that action has shaken off the mood that came over him, starts discussing business with Sigurd.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Xoria nods to the harbourmaster and returns her attention to her companions.  "We should be on our way," she says, then adds quietly, "We need to find a jeweler who will pay coin for the pearls."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2011)

Olmar agrees. They will need the money to pay for the lodging.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2011)

"Then we should hurry," Vela points out. "From what the man said, businesses won't stay open after dark."

She picks up speed, double-timing it into town so they can find a place to sell things such as that they have.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 6, 2011)

Xoria looks around.  Other than Punketah, to whom she has already made her farewell, no one is paying them any mind.  She follows after Vela.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 7, 2011)

Cahli is a small town, but its importance in trade between the east and Zor means that there are no shortage of traders in all kinds of goods. You are able to find someone willing to buy the pearls for 500gp* each and, as evening begins to approach you find the Ferryman Inn; eerily quiet since most of the casual patrons are leaving to get home before dark. Passing them the other way, some give suspicious looks, others something like pity. You note that the colourful garb of the harbourmaster is evidently a Cahli fashion, although of all the people seen so far he seems to have taken it the furthest.

*I picture a real mish-mash of coinage minted all over the place in many petty kingdoms; merchants tend to sell by weight of the coins rather than specific values, but for ease of use I'll stick to standard gold piece values.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 7, 2011)

Xoria makes a note to herself to buy some new clothing tomorrow, as she is still wearing the tunic and breeches she took from the clerk in their escape.  That reminds her that she needs to develop an identity for herself.

"Please refer to me as Aalia when we are with other people," she tells her comrades, taking the name from an elderly servant of her family.  It strikes her that the real Aalia almost certainly died months ago, and that her body would have been burned or discarded without ceremony by Corran's forces.  The thought makes her angry.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2011)

Vela nods at Xoria...one name was as good as another, and the sorceress had made it clear that she had something to fear in these lands. She pushes the inn's door open and makes a beeline for the counter, locking eyes with the man behind it.

"I need a place to sleep tonight," she informed him without preamble. "I will pay you for this."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

Olmar watches the civilized man's reaction to Vela's request.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 11, 2011)

"That's... the usual way of things, yes, Miss," says the innkeeper, sizing up these ragged travellers. "You have gold, I trust? One coin for the night if you're wanting food and a bed. Looks like the evenings coming in as well, so you won't want to be going outside again, unless you're feeling brave or suicidal."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 11, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

"We all need rooms and we are all brave, keeper of this house!" Olmar says, moving forward.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Xoria nods to the innkeeper.  "We have gold," she assures him, drawing out a coin from her pocket and placing it on the counter.  "We'll need food and drink as well.  Your finest," she adds, smiling at her friends.  "We have been at sea for some time."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2011)

"Far too long," Vela says fervently, placing her coin on the counter. "If anyone had told me a year ago that there was so much water in the world that you could go out on it so far that land vanished, I'd have laughed and called them a liar."

She shakes her head. "A sea of poison water bigger than all the deserts put together. How will I make them believe...?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 12, 2011)

The innkeeper regards the group silently for a moment.

"...right," he says. "Well, you're just in time. Food and rooms we can do. I guess if you've come in by ship you'll have met Kurik, the Harbourmaster? He'll have told you all about the Night Things, I'm guessing?"

Three women, two younger, one older, bring out food, close and bolt the doors and window shutters, and stoke up the fire. A younger man brings in more wood and piles it next to the fire.

The innkeeper lights a long-stemmed pipe and sits near ther group.

"So, you say you're brave? Maybe you're the kind of people Cahli needs, I'm thinking."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 13, 2011)

Xoria regards the innkeeper carefully, sensing where this is going.  "Do tell," she prompts.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 19, 2011)

The innkeeper makes himself comfortable.

"Stop me if I'm telling you what you already know," he says. "Kurik likes talk almost as much as he likes money.

"You'll note the lack of Lord's castle in Cahli," he says. "For a long time, we've had a more powerful defence than men-at-arms; 'our' wizard Tizun Thane. I can still remember how he repelled an Ur-man fleet with his magic.

"About six months ago, two men arrived claiming to be Thane's brothers. They and their entourage went down to Thane's demesne, over in the hills to the south. It wasn't long after, about the first full moon since, that the Night Things first came. What fighting men we had tried to hold them off, but they were killed, or carried off. Since then they've come down to town every full moon. Locked doors and windows keep them out a bit, but we still lose some people every month.

"Men come to town every month, in the daytime, and always at the other end of the month to the Night Things, but we learn nothing from them. They're just bully boys working for the Thane brothers. And then, starting two months ago, we've had the other little winged creatures coming in the night. They're easier to fight off, but they've been known to carry off bairns. And there's no-one left in Cahli who can stop them."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 19, 2011)

"And you're thinking Cahli needs brave warriors to face down these threats?"  Xoria asks, giving the innkeeper an appraising look.  "To stride up to the gates of one of the most powerful magicians in the world and call him to account?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2011)

"Or perhaps to rescue him from these 'brothers' of his," Vela adds dryly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

"Bah, more magic!" Olmar responds to Kurik's tale. At second thought he looks at Xoria and shrugs to apologies.
"Can you tell us more about the men that come to town at daytime?"

[sblock=OOC]

----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 20, 2011)

The innkeeper gives Xoria a sideways look and then laughs.

"Ha! Well, that sure would be a mighty supposition on my behalf, wouldn't it?" he says. "But you said you were brave people, perhaps you could do it where others have failed? I'm just sayin' this as a man with a wife and three daughters to worry about."

He turns to Olmar.

"These men, they're just men. Rugged-looking, mean and tough, but also ragged, not smart soldiers even though they look like they can handle themselves in a fight. They don't speak much. Old Mother Kea, who runs the general store, sees them the most when they drop in for provisions, buy up about a month's worth at a time. She once asked one what they were doing up at the Halls and he told her to mind her own business. Now I... shhh!"

There is a scratching and a scrabbling at the shutters.

"Night Things," says the innkeeper. "Don't worry, they can't get in." He looks around the inn. "Where's Kira?" he asks one of his two visible daughters.

"She went to get some more wood for the fire, papa," she replies.

Almost on cue, there is a scream from out the back of the inn.

"No!"  The innkeeper is already moving towards the backdoor.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

Olmar moves instantly with the innkeeper. No more people should loose their families!

[sblock=OOC]

----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 20, 2011)

At the big man's departure, Xoria stands and follows, surprised to find herself worried for the girl's well-being.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2011)

Vela whirls and dashes to the door, moving with startling speed.

"Keep him back!" she barks, then throws the door open and peers into the darkness to find the girl before it's too late!


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 22, 2011)

Bursting into the innyard, the group sees a young girl in a colourful dress strugging with a small, wizened creature with an evil-favoured flat face, small beady eyes and a round mouth filled with tiny needle-sharp teeth, like a lamprey. It is flapping bat-like wings and the girl's feet have just left the ground.

Vela is first on the scene, followed by Xoria, then Olmar and the innkeeper.

[sblock=OOC]
The above should suggest initiative order - all PCs get to act before the thing does.

Knowledge (arcane) for more info about the creature.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Xoria stares at the creature, horror wrestling with curiousity at the bizarre magical beast.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 24, 2011)

[sblock=Xoria]
The creature is most likely a _berbalang_, a kind of vampiric creature. It is said that they can send solid projections of their true selves out to hunt, whilst their true body lies safe elsewhere. If the projection is killed, the true body may be stunned but it is not otherwise damaged. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 6, 2011)

Ping?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2011)

"No!" Vela cries, and dashes forward on fleet feet to wrest the creature away from its easy prey!

(Grapple check!)


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 6, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

Olmar also rushes in to get a hold on the creature.

[sblock=OOC]

Grapple. Should provoke no AoO unless it has Combat Reflexes because Vela already tried.

Rolls below

----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 7, 2011)

With her companions in the fray, Xoria holds her fire, resolving instead to study the creature.

[sblock=Doc Simon]
I realize this is a non-standard spell, but is there any way Xoria can use her newfound divination abilities to trace the location of the creature (assuming that this is a projection)?  She does not want to scry on the site, just to know a rough distance and direction.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 7, 2011)

Vela and Olmar grab hold of the creature, which drops the girl and turns, shrieking, on its attackers. In a flurry of claws, wings and teeth if buffets the two humans, biting Vela's forearm with its needle-sharp teeth.

[sblock=OOC]
Vela and Olmar manage to grab the creature.

Creature attacks claw/claw/bite, hits Vela for 2 damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=mfloyd]
Yeah, I reckon Xoria could have a go at that. To achieve that level of detail requires a 5 mana spell. Range to the creature currently isn't an issue.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 8, 2011)

Xoria reaches out with her mind, trying to trace the mystic energy surrounding the creature.  

OOC:  DC 10 Channel check, vs. Divination (Mastery 1)


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 10, 2011)

With Vela and Olmar keeping a grip on the struggling bat-like creature, the young girl, Kira, is able to run towards her father standing by the back door of the inn. Then, with hoarse shrieks, three more of the creatures swoop out of the night sky, flapping frantically above the fray.

[sblock=Xoria]
Xoria focuses on the original berbalang. She can just make out a slender silver thread, barely thicker than a hair, that snakes away from the creature into the night sky and off somewhere to the southern hills, towards where everyone has been saying Tizun Thane's mansion lies.
[/sblock]

Edit: Always liked Russ Nicholson's illustrations in the old Fiend Folio


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 10, 2011)

"Get back inside!"  calls Xoria.  "There's nothing to be gained by fighting them!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

"Shall we take it with us?" The big warrior calls.

[sblock=OOC]

action pending, waiting for answer

----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 11, 2011)

Xoria is so thrown by the question that she pauses momentarily, then shouts back, "No, let it go."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2011)

Olmar shoves the creature away and quickly retreats inside the inn.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 12, 2011)

Xoria stands at the door, waiting for Vela to make her withdrawal and ready to close and bar the door behind them.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2011)

Momentarily startled by Olmar's offer to bring it in, Vela lets go of the thing just in time for the barbarian to fling it away. If she's a little disappointed they don't get to kill the abomination, she doesn't let her slow her down as she hurries back inside.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 12, 2011)

Xoria slams the door behind Vela, and throws the bar.  She looks over at the innkeeper and his happy reunion with his daughter, but her face remains grim.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 13, 2011)

Olmar throws the scrabbling creature free, and as everyone ducks back inside the tavern it flies forwards with the three newcomers. Just in time the door is slammed shut and barred. The creatures hammer on the other side, rattling the door but failing to open it. There is the sounds of scratching on the roof and rattling of the shutters as the frustrated creatures seek a way in.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 14, 2011)

Xoria looks to her companions.  "Well done," she offers.  She appears tense, but is clearly reluctant to speak in front of the proprietor.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

"This is nothing new, so all openings are closed, right?" The asks the inn keeper..

[sblock=OOC]


----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 16, 2011)

To answer Olmar, the innkeeper looks first at his wife, who is currently comforting their youngest daughter. She gives a terse nod, which the innkeeper then passes on to Olmar.

"We're locked down," he says. "They've never been this persistant before, though," he adds, glancing up at the scratching noises coming from above. "Must be getting hungry or summat."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Seeing that the girl appears unharmed, Xoria nods to the innkeeper's daughter.  "I am glad you are safe," she says.  She returns to the table, leaving the shaken family to comfort each other.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2011)

"It was frustrated on the hunt," Vela conjectures, looking around; following the noises with her gaze. "Beasts do not appreciate their prey being taken from them. It makes them fight twice as hard to get it back."

She looks over at Xoria. "This cannot continue. We must confront whatever has happened at that tower. Tomorrow. First light."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 30, 2011)

Olmar silently nods his agreement.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 30, 2011)

Xoria looks at her friends.  On some level, she wants to do this, even though she knows it is difficult and dangerous.  Even though she knows it will likely gain her little.  She nods her assent, then looks over her shoulder to confirm no one is listening to them.

Finding all present distracted by the safe return of the daughter, she speaks quietly to her companions.  "That creature was a berbalang," she says carefully.  "And it was not really there at all.  It is a...construct, an apparition.  Its true form is elsewhere.  So far as I could trace it, it appeared to come from the tower."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 2, 2011)

The noise of the berbalangs trying to get into the inn gradually subsides. As things calm down, the innkeeper's wife brings over bowls of stew.

"Thank you," she says. "The things are getting bolder. The town ought to issue a reward to get rid of them."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Xoria's instincts as an aristocrat come to the fore.  Gold can be had in many ways, but there are few opportunities to buy the loyalty of a crowd.  More than coin, the Countess Aurelian needed allies.  The local politics could be complex, and her gambit could backfire, but she decides to take the risk.

"There is no need," Xoria calmly tells the innkeeper.  "I am knowledgeable in the arcane arts, and I know that these creatures have a connection to the wizard's keep.  Tomorrow morning, my companions and I," she gestures, "Will go there to see what has transpired.  Unless," she adds, "Your town council wishes to send its own delegation."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 5, 2011)

"Oh, they already sent someone," says the innkeeper's wife. "Fat lot of good that did, he never returned. If you think you can do better ma'am, I'll not try to stop you."

*****

The rest of the night passes without any further sight or sound of the berbalangs. Come morning, the innkeeper throws open the shutters, which are now covered in scratches from the creatures. Coming up from the harbour is a sorry-looking chain of people; the former prisoners of the Black Conch, being led by Clem.

"Rough night," he says. "You get things trying to get in up here? We did down on the ship, little winged creatures with claws and fangs. That Punketah sent one packing with his magic, but not before they carried off one of the crew. Cap'n Sigurd says for you to look after this lot. Says you wanted to rescue them, now their your responsibility." He gives an apologetic shrug. "It wasn't my idea."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Xoria looks at the line, her expression blank, noting the Ur Men among the line.  What to do with so many blinded persons?  A long-term solution would have to wait.

"Thank you, Clem," she offers.  "We will take care of them.  We should pay the innkeeper to watch them while we attend to our...other business," she adds to her comrades.  She braces herself for Olmar's response to the idea of spending gold on the care of the Ur Men.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 11, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

"We took them, but he is the captain and allowed them on board. What happens on his ship is his responsibility. While we may pay for the humans to get them save shelter until your ship leaves, the Ur-Men can rot in the streets."  
Olmar says grimly.

[sblock=OOC]

sorry. I subscribed to this thread, read the last post, had to do something RL suddenly and then forgot about my turn 

----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Xoria waits for Clem's response, expression carefully neutral.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 12, 2011)

"Um...," Clem looks non-plussed. He's a man used to following orders and now he's been given two conflicting commands. "I think you'll need to discuss that with the Captain," he says. "I just bought them up here."

Olmar isn't the only one who objects to the presence of the ur-men.

"Ho now, what's this?" says the innkeeper. "I'm not having the likes of them in my tavern. There's folks round here who haven't forgotten the Great Sack of '29. There'll be space for them in The Brig." The way he says it suggests that The Brig is a specific place rather than a generic term.

The two ur-men turn their sightless flat-nosed grey faces in the direction of Xoria. They seem to be waiting for something.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Xoria looks at the onlookers, then at the two Ur Men.  She speaks in Ur.

"Give me a reason I should not let the townspeople lock you away," she tells them.  "Or let my companion kill you.  Both have cause."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 12, 2011)

"What is this 'Brig'?" Olmar asks, oblivious to the Ur-Men's attention to Xoria.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 12, 2011)

"Over there," the innkeeper replies to Olmar. He points to a rocky outcrop across the other side of town, where a small barred gate and window have been set into the rockface. "It's our town lock-up."

The ur-men turn their heads in unison towards Xoria. The slightly taller of the two rasps something in their grating language.

[sblock=Ur]
"There iz no reazon. We are your captivez and we are damaged, it iz right for you to dizpoze of uz. But... we are curiouz about you. You are the inheritor of Montor Roth. We would dizlike to die without knowing more."
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Xoria replies in the guttural Ur language, hoping to keep the conversation brief.  She clearly expects the barbarian will quickly lose patience with the exchange.

[sblock=Ur]
"Who was Montor Roth to you?  He believed himself forgotten to your people."
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2011)

"They aren't dangerous," Vela murmurs. Something about their blind, yet unwavering, 'gaze' makes her uneasy. "They could be good laborers, if the town needs such. I suppose we can speak with the men at 'the Brig' to find out more."

The former prisoners were a complicated issue for her. Saving their lives meant they owed a debt...a debt none were equipped to pay, and that Vela had no desire to see met. Saving their lives also incurred a bond of responsibility...One did not offer a man water, only to leave him to bandits. One did not guide a man through the waste only to sit silently as a death scorpion crawled into his boot. In short, when you took responsibility for someone's life, the responsibility did not end until they were again capable of safeguarding it themselves.

Leaving them in an inn in a town beset by cursed monsters didn't sit right with Vela. But in truth, it was the best they could do. What else? Drag them alongside into the wizard's den? The inn would be safe enough for now.

The conversation between the Ur-Men and Xoria brought Vela out of her pensive introspection and sent a chill down her back. What were they saying? And how far did she trust Xoria? Might her allegiance lie with the other wizard? Or even if not, would she come to crave his power once he was bested and unleash new horrors?

With a scowl she yanked herself away and prowled out the inn door restlessly. Her fears were growing too strong, too numerous. Vela took a breath and concentrated on herself, her own body. Her heartbeat, her heat, the motion of blood, the dozen tiny little tics and flutters of muscles. The thin ache in her feet . The cool caress of a breeze through her hair. She was real. Her fears were conjurings of her imagination.

She didn't think Xoria would betray them, but if she did then Vela would fight her, as she would any other betrayer. The rescuees from the Conch had to be looked after, but the burden was not hers alone, and Xoria especially seemed to have ideas about how to deal with them. There was no shame in deferring to the wisdom of someone familiar with the land one was in. And she was presumably just telling the Ur-Men what was in store for them. That was one sacrifice Vela was prepared to make, custom be damned.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 13, 2011)

The two ur-men reply to Xoria. The shorter one says something and the taller one seems to cut him off quickly.

[sblock=Ur]
"Zome of uz ztill remember our creator," says the taller ur-man.

"And there are zome of our kind who zeek hiz powerz for themzelvez," says the smaller."

"We do not zpeak of them," says the taller ur-man quickly.
[/sblock]

This seems to be all they are willing to say. Their piece said, they stand impassively awaiting their fate.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 13, 2011)

Xoria considers.  The Ur Men have knowledge that may be of some use to her, but the good will of her comrades and the townsfolk mattered more.  The Ur Men were surely tough enough to survive a few days in the Brig, particularly if she slipped their guards a few coin to see to it they were not too heavily abused.  And perhaps after a few days of that, they would be willing to give her more information in exchange for bettering their position.

"If the people of the town believe the Ur Men belong in the Brig, so be it," she says.  The sorceress turns to Olmar.  "I do not believe we will convince the captain to take the humans or the Ur Men with him when he leaves.  Even if we agreed to pay for the provisions they eat, where would he leave them?  You can speak to him if you like, but I think we will have to decide in the end whether we alone wish to care for them or abandon them."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 13, 2011)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

"Their are tasks blind people can learn to provide for themselves, like weaving. We will try to give them a start and then leave them behind. If we find some miracle to heal them we will return. But our life is to dangerous to drag them alongside us."  
Olmar explains.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 20, 2011)

The humans are safely ensconced in the Ferryman Inn whilst you take the ur-men over to The Brig. This is little more than a cave cut into the cliff-face, with a heavy wooden outer door, a barred inner door and then two cells, also barred. The jailer lives in a slightly better cave next door, and grumbles and moans about being disturbed to lock up ur-men but a couple of copper coins towards their upkeep makes him happy (or as happy as it looks like he ever is).

[sblock=OOC]
Loose ends tied up for now, I can move on to the approach to Tizon Thane's abode, although the characters now have some money and the opportunity to buy some equipment should you wish.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Xoria nods approvingly as they walk away from the Brig, then pauses.  "We need to move quickly," observes Xoria, "As we must resolve matters at the estate by nightfall.  But...I need a few things before we go."

OOC:  Xoria wants to call on Tizun Thane dressed as a member of the nobility:  Fine clothes and some jewelry.  She'll also want to pick up a dagger, if this is not unduly out of place on a noblewoman.  Presumably Othar and Vela have more...practical ideas in mind.

Also, I leave on a trip tomorrow.  I expect to be able to check in on the game fairly regularly, but if that doesn't work responses may be slow until 1/2 or 3.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 25, 2011)

(OOC - Purchases might not come amiss...how much money do we have again? My sheet somehow seems to have cleverly evaded notetaking. It is a wily beast.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 27, 2011)

OOC: The three pearls that the sea hag gave you can be sold for 500gp each, I don't think there was any other treasure on the way although you could also try to sell the sickle and circlet from Montor Roth.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 6, 2012)

OOC:  Sorry for the delay.

I think we already sold the pearls (that was how we got cash for the inn).  We are not selling any of Montor Roth's swag. 

Xoria wants to move quickly, as she wants to finish whatever business they have to take care of at the estate well before dark.  With your permission,I would like to make the following purchases:

Dagger (2 gp)
Healer's Kit (50 gp)
Courtier's Outfit (30 gp) + 50 gp jewelry
Belt pouch 1 gp + 1 day of rations in it (.5 gp)
Waterskin 1 gp

Her plan (which she will broach with her comrades) is to introduce herself as Xoria Laerxes; the last is her mother's family name, which she has the right to use, so it is not a lie.  She will not claim the title of countess.

Since they are in a hurry and she does not want to stop for a fitting, she will opt for a loose-fitting, brightly colored robe and a string of pearls -- Going for "simple elegance".  She'll wear the dagger openly (this shouldn't violate any conventions), and the belt pouch and healer's kit openly.  She'll actually hide the waterskin in her robe, as it would seem out of place for a noblewoman or courtier to be carrying their own water.

Time is a factor, so if this will take more than a couple of hours to pull together, she'll cut back.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2012)

(OOC - Back and back at it! Gimme one more day to go over the Iron Heroes book and see what's what... I need to see if I'm better off with a weapon or not...and I need to determine what Harriers are best with. Hooba. Also, I need to see what's still available, and at what prices. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 9, 2012)

OOC: As a trading port, albeit a small one, you can get any mundane item in Cahli, at standard book prices.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Does "mundane" include masterwork items/weapons?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 10, 2012)

As her companions watch, Xoria strides through the marketplace.  Here and there, she approaches a stall.  She bargains sharply, almost haughtily, and if she is not satisfied she quickly moves on.  Watching her closely, her companions realize that her flight from table to table seems to add value to her custom.  Some merchants seem to concede almost too readily, as if somehow feeling that selling to her gives them bragging rights over their competitors, even if they must lower their prices more than they really should.

She quickly completes her purchases, and abruptly seems a different person.  She is standing in a loose fitting but richly trimmed blue robe, and wears a string of pearls and a blue lacquer headpiece.  At her belt is a dagger and a few pouches, but these seem somehow subsumed in a larger persona.  With her hair tied back and her body adorned in a proper robe, the aristocratic bearing that had been subdued in her rags now comes to the form.  There is no mistaking that she is a noblewoman.

OOC:  Her character sheet is updated.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 10, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does "mundane" include masterwork items/weapons?




OOC: Yep. I'll include alchemical items in that list too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 11, 2012)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

Olmar has more practical things in his mind as he strolls the market and merchants (always keeping watch on his purse) in search for a fine quality weapon.

[sblock=OOC]

Looking for a MW Greataxe or Pickaxe.

----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> Looking for a MW Greataxe or Pickaxe.
> 
> [/sblock]




OOC: Both would be available. I'd suspect a greataxe is more likely as an available weapon.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2012)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

Olmar is very satisfied as he finds a big axe that meets his exceptions. Not one of the jewel encrusted things that will break at any real swing, but a plain looking one of true craftmanship and nearly perfectly balanced.
While the pickaxe has sufficed this far he is glad he has a proper weapon for the things to come.

[sblock=OOC]

Buying a MW Greataxe.

----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

Greataxe MW (Power attack 1):
1d20+6 - 1d12+6 - 20/x3

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
1d20+7 - 1d12+8 - 20/x3
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 16, 2012)

Newly equipped, the trio sets out for the Halls of Tizun Thane, hoping to find a way to stop the nightly attacks on Cahli. 

A well-made ancient road leads up into the dry craggy hills and, after about an hour's travel the road leads into a narrow ravine. At the far end, the ravine opens out into a caldera. Water cascades down from the far side, forming a lake in the caldera. The path leads across a causeway to an elaborate building built on an island in the middle of the lake. A giant statue stands at the entranceway to the building, and several ape-like creatures can be seen clambering over the rooftops.

Lying at the end of the ravine is a skeleton, its skull crushed. In its hand it clutches a leather scroll-case.

[sblock=OOC]
Moving things on whilst [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] decides what equipment, if any, to get for Vela.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 16, 2012)

Xoria looks at her colleagues, clearly concerned not only that the body is here but that it has been left to lie here in sight of the estate.  She makes her way carefully over to the skeleton.  She examines it closely before drawing her dagger and attempting to open the scroll case without touching it.

OOC:  Healing roll at +6 to figure out how long ago the body died, and whether there is anything else odd about it.

Also, if she is close enough, she would like to roll knowledge nature to identify the apes and knowledge History or Nobility (whichever is appropriate) to ID the statue.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 16, 2012)

After studying the body, Xoria flips open the scroll case with the tip of her dagger. Perhaps unsurprisingly there is a scroll inside. The parchment looks quite new.

[sblock=Xoria]
The skeletal body is old and dry, evidently long dead, but its simple courtier-style clothing is a lot newer than that.

The statue has no discerning elements to it; it is a basic carving of a human in a classical style that could make it highly ancient, or a copy of an ancient design.

The apes look like nandies, vociferous pests who are more annoying than dangerous, unless they are riled. However, nandies are often led by a nandie-bear, a much larger, fiercer and actively evil creature.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 16, 2012)

"Something is not right," she tells her companions.  "The skeleton has been dead a long time, but the clothes are newer than that.  Either someone dressed up a skeleton and left it here, or there is magic involved."

She carefully pulls the scroll from its case.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 17, 2012)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

"I don't like this... what about the apes. I don't recognize them. Are they unnatural?" Olmar asks, his speech pattern clearly improving fast.

[sblock=OOC]

----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

Greataxe MW (Power attack 1):
1d20+6 - 1d12+6 - 20/x3

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
1d20+7 - 1d12+8 - 20/x3
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 20, 2012)

Xoria examines the scroll. It says, simply, 

_To gain entrance, say to the guard "Take us to your master"_.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 20, 2012)

Xoria looks carefully at the scroll, then returns her attention to Olmar's question.

"The apes are called nandies," she explains, sounding a bit like a librarian as she sometimes does.  "I hadn't heard of them so near Zor, but the climate is mild enough that they should be able to survive naturally.  They can be dangerous if they are riled, and they fight as part of a group.  There is a larger animal -- a bear-like creature -- that can be associated with their packs.  They are dangerous and often attack humans.

"The scroll says if we want to gain entrance, we must say to the guard, 'Take us to your master,'" Xoria continues.  She shows it to her comrades, then tucks it away in her robe.  "Perhaps this poor soul was some kind of messenger, who had been given instructions as to how to reach the wizard.  But why was he killed?  And why did the toughs in the castle simply leave his body here, unless it was they who killed him?"  She tucks the scroll away in her robe.

OOC:  Any guesses as to what killed the skeleton?  Evidence of broken bones, etc.?

OOC:  There does not seem to be anything like "Detect Magic," even under Divination (which is the reason Xoria didn't bother trying before picking up the scroll).  Would you allow some kind of Divination spell to determine the presence of magic?  What would the challenge be to do that on the body?

OOC:  Also, there is nothing in Divination about using scrying to look at past events.  Would you allow that?  Say, to look at the moment of the man's death?  Or to get lesser information -- When did it happen, was he alone, etc?

OOC:  What language is the scroll written in?  Or, perhaps a better question would be, does the language suggest anything about the author (the way, say, Latin might suggest a certain level of education in the modern world).


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 20, 2012)

The skull of the skeleton looks like it has been stove in by a large blunt object. The scroll is written in the Common tongue, but in neat calligraphy.

[sblock=OOC]
I've noticed the lack of Detect Magic as well. I think it ought to be a standard ability for Arcanists rather than a method. Standard action to activate, Move action to maintain, unlimited daily use, with the Pathfinder system of Spellcraft checks to identify properties of items.

In which case: nothing about the skeleton and belongings registers as magical.

Scyring past events I think would require a large amount of mana - time-based effects would be extremely difficult for mortals to produce, but I'll look into it further.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 1, 2012)

Ping?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm still here, but I thought Olmar not to be the scroll reader type...


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 1, 2012)

Edit: Oops, effectively a repost!


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 2, 2012)

OOC:  I'm here, but Xoria's kind of said her thing.  We could just walk on.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 2, 2012)

The trio cross the causeway to where the builduing, the palace, seems to rise from the water, carved from some kind of black stone.

There are no windows along the front of the building. Ahead, a wide warchway opens into a courtyard with double doors beyond, and the tall statue stands in front of this. To the left of the entrance the palace rises in a square tower, the tallest part of the complex, and further left and set back is the lower, wider, domed tower.

As you approach the entrance the statue grinds into a semblance of life, and moves to suggest that it will try to stop anyone from entering.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 2, 2012)

Xoria hesitates, wondering for a moment whether she should trust the message from the scroll.  But she has no better idea.

She steps forward and speaks with projected confidence, "Take us to your master."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 2, 2012)

The statue gives a slight bow and turns, striding purposefully across the courtyard to the double doors at the far side.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2012)

Olmar
Defense 14 (FF14), HP 48/48, F +6,R+5,W+5; Ini +2 ; Fury Pool 0/13; DR 1d4

Olmar grips his weapon harder as the statues begin to move, but he trusts Xoria for now and will follow her peacefully.

[sblock=OOC]

----

Reserve Points: 48 / 48

Pick (gripped with both hand and Power attack 1):
1d20+5 - 1d6+6 - 20/x4

Greataxe MW (Power attack 1):
1d20+6 - 1d12+6 - 20/x3

In berserker rage:
1d20+6 - 1d6+8 - 20/x4
1d20+7 - 1d12+8 - 20/x3
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Xoria notes Olmar's tension, but says nothing.  She simply strides across the courtyard after the animate statue.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 6, 2012)

The statue crosses the courtyard and through ornate bronze double doors beyond (you catch sight if a stable block, apparently unused, to the right or the courtyard).

The doors open into a tall room set out with a long table and benches. Galleries run above to the left and right and the walls have many fine, but fading, paintings. Looking back above the entrace you see a portrait larger than the others, of a bearded man with a penetrating gaze and magnificent nose.

The statue walks on, the only sound it makes are the sounds of its footfalls, as it opens doors at the far end of the dining room and into some kind of audience chamber. To the left, a throne of craved ebony with purple drapes behind it. The marble floor is covered with stranged designs, and armour on stands flank the three doorways from this room. 

The statue again leads you straight across this room though doors beyond, into a courtyard garden with fountain and covered collonade. Some nandies swing in the overgrown trees, retreating as the statue passes. The statue turns left towards a smaller statue of a warrior with sword aloft. If pulls the sword arm down, and a secret door opens behind it. The statue passes through this.

It takes you down a dusty, cobwebby corridor past large wooden doors, and into a large chamber with eight tall mirrors in elaborate frames. One is smashed, and in front of this lies a dessicated old corpse dressed in what were once fine purple fur-trimmed robes. The statue walks over the corpse, bows, and then heads back the way it came.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm assuming that everyone follows the living statue for now, if you want greater detail on anything let me know; probably a Spot check whilst passing through.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


Spot check for Olmar while following the statue.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Xoria follows the statue, eyes searching their surroundings for hints of the nature of the place, or other possible denizens.  But nothing holds her attention quite so much as the statue itself, a great work of arcane art.

Entering the hall of mirrors, Xoria gasps at the sight of the corpse, her second of the day.  She breathes deeply, trying to focus her mind to order.  She extends her second sight about the room, but as she does so, a more mundane thought occurs to her.

"You are trackers," she tells her companions.  "Before we disturb the dust on the floor, can you tell me if anyone else has examined the corpse?"

OOC:  First spot roll for following the statue, second spot roll for Detect Magic (if needed) -- this includes checking corpse and objects on it, without touching anything.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 10, 2012)

Whilst passing through the dining hall you get the uncanny sensation of being watched, probably all the stern-faced portraits glaring down. There is a definite family resemblance to the aquiline noses and fierce stares on display.

In the throne room you notice that the throne is elaborately carved with intertwining roses-like plants, but in the centre of each flower is carved an eye. 

In the garden, as well as nandies scamerping over the top of the cloisters you notice that many doors lead off around the further sides of the cloister.

The doors to either side in the secret corridor look like they haven't been opened in a while, judging by the cobwebs, but the corridor itself, and the mirror room, are not as dusty as this would suggest.

The corpse is dessicated, lying face down, and the top of its head has been removed to reveal an empty brain pan. 

[sblock=Xoria]
The mirrors all radiate faint conjuration magic, and the corpse is wearing a ring on its extended finger which radiates faint transmutation magic.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Xoria views the corpse with renewed horror as she realizes what has been done with the man's skull.  She swallows hard and waits for her companions to check for footprints.  She cannot decide if it would be more revolting to learn the footprints of the being who removed the brain were not human, or that they were.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 23, 2012)

The hard marble floor of the mirror room bears no imprint of footsteps, nor yet is it dusty enough for footprints to remains. Although dust gathers in the corners of the mirror frames, the floor of this room looks to have been travelled many times since the corpse died.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 24, 2012)

The erstwhile countess forces herself to calmness, trying to sort through what she has seen.  "This room has seen no traffic through the doors," she observes.  "But the floors have been tread.  The mirrors are magical in a way that they could perhaps -- perhaps -- serve as gateways.  Perhaps it was something that came through one of them that killed him."

Steeling her stomach, Xoria bends and begins examining the corpse.  As she examines it, she carefully pulls the ring from its finger.









*OOC:*


Heal roll to learn what she can about what killed him and how his head was cut open.

Search to check his pockets, etc.

Random Knowledge roll (you pick appropriate one if any apply) to figure out what things eat brains in this way.

Knowledge Arcana to see if she can figure out anything about the mirrors (if she has heard of them before)

Knowledge Arcana to see if she can figure out anything about the ring.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 24, 2012)

[sblock=Xoria]
The ring is gold with a zig-zag line of bright green running around it. Xoria can discern nothing else about it.

The mirrors - they all reflect normally and there is nothing about them, apart from the magical aura, that directly suggests their use. Perhaps Xoria's guess is correct, or maybe they can be used for scrying. She thinks that they may be keyed to a command word, or item.

The corpse - the head has been cracked open like a boiled egg, not cleanly sliced. She knows of several rumours of creatures that would do this, from terrible spirits of the Northlands, certain types of undead that feed on living brains, extraplanar demons and tentacled creatures said to live far beneath the earth, but not enough to finger a definitive culprit. It could just as easily have been a man with a mace and a bloodthirsty disposition.

On examining the corpse she discovers two things - although wizened, the man clearly resembles the portraits in the dining room. Secondly, within the lining of his robes there is a piece of parchment, sewn inside.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Xoria examines the ring a moment, then slips it into a pocket of her robe.  Then, feeling the parchment in the lining of the corpse's robe, she pulls her dagger and carefully cuts the paper free.  She looks at it, handling it carefully.









*OOC:*


  Does the pattern on the ring match anything on the mirrors?  Is there anything to suggest it could be the control item?

Other players:  Sorry if I'm hogging the action, please jump in and interrupt!


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 5, 2012)

On closer examination of the ring, Xoria notices that the magic within it has a similar resonance with that of the mirrors, the pattern, for want of a better word, particularly matching that of the broken mirror.

The scroll is an old piece of vellum marked with eldritch symbols, describing a particular transmutation method that allows limited levitation. [OOC: It's a scroll of levitate, in other words]


----------

